# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1970-1990 >  Παναγία Τήνου [Panagia Tinou, Koningin Wilhelmina, Captain Constantinos, Artemis]

## Spyros

Ενα πλοιο θρυλος για την εποχη του και σιγουρα ο χειροτερος πονοκεφαλος για το "αντιπαλο" ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ.
"Γεννηθηκε" λοιπον τον Ιανουαριο του 1960 αλλα η εταιρεια του H.M Koningin Juliana (HMKJ) το "συνελλαβε" το 1959 και το ονομασε KONINGIN WILHELMINA (ουσιαστικα δηλαδη βασιλισσα!!!)
Δρομολογηθηκε σε γραμμες της Ολλανδιας μεχρι το 1978 ενω δυο φορες εκτελεσε εκτακτα δρομολογια για χαρη της εταιρειας του το 1967 και το 1971...
Το 1978 τον Ιουλιο σταματησε τα δρομολογια και εδεσε μεχρι τον Οκτωβριο οπου πουληθηκε στη Ακτοπλοια Βεντουρη.
Ονομαστηκε αρχικα ΚΑΠΤΑΙΝ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ και δρομολογηθηκε στη γνωριμη γραμμη του : Πειραια Συρο Τηνο Μυκονο.
Το 1981 παιρνει και το γνωστο σε ολους μας ονομα του ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ και φυσικα συνεχιζει στη γραμμη του...στα μεσα της δεκαετιας του 80 επισημα πλεον ανηκει στην VENTOURIS SEA LINES οπου το εχουν γνωρισει και οι περισσοτεροι ενω το 1990 περναει για λιγο στα χερια της Α.Κ.VENTOURIS (σημερινης C-LINK) και αμα τη επιστροφη του στη V.S.L. το βρισκουν χαλαιποι δυστυχως καιροι...
1994 και μετονομαζεται σε ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ (αφου εχει ερθει πλεον το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ 2) και λιγο αργοτερα το 95  δενει κι αυτο λογω της πτωχευσης της εταιρειας.
Το 1996 το αγοραζει με πλειστηριασμο η ΜΙΝΟΑΝ CRUISES και κανει κρουαζιερες ως ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ μεταξυ Σαντορινης και Ηρακλειου με προσεγγισεις σε Ρεθυμνο και Αγ.Νικολαο.
Το 2001 εγκαταλειπει πλεον οριστικα την Ελλαδα και με το "ονομα" ΤΕΜΙS" παιρνει το δρομο για την Alang...
Το τελος ηταν πλεον σιγουρο....
Παντως κανεις δεν θα το ξεχασει το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ...Δουλεψε σκληρα και η αληθεια ειναι πως εβγαλε ασπροπροσωπη τη VENTOURIS.
εβγαλε τα λεφτα του και ακομα παραπανω και η ταχυτητα του ηταν κατι το μοναδικο για την εποχη του...αληθινη επανασταση!
ακομα και για οσους δεν ταξιδεψαν ποτε μαζι του θα παραμεινει ενα κομματι της Ακτοπλοικης ιστοριας της Ελλαδας που ποτε μα ποτε δεν θα ξεχαστει..Μαζι με το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ...
Τα αγαπημενα καραβια της Συροτηνομυκονιας...

----------


## cortomaltese

Οταν το βαπορι ηρθε στη Ελλαδα και πρωτομπηκε στη γραμμη ο καπτα Κωστας ο Βεντούρης πατερας των 4, προσπάθησε να το καπετανέψει αλλα εκλήθη εκτάκτως και συντόμως ο θρυλικός καπτα Χριστόφορος ο κοτσαμπάς απο ένα κοτερο στη Γαλλία και έτσι έδεσε το γλυκό. Μέχρι το 86 που πήγε στ ΔΗΛΟΣ δίδαξε μανούβρα ταξίδεμα και σεβασμό. Περνουν κάποιοι αλλα με υπαρχο τον καπτα Γιώργη Δαρζέντα και το 87 πρωτοπιάνει καπετάνιος οκαπτα Γιώργης ο Καζεπίδης που ήταν πάντα μπροστά παο την εποχή του. Το 88 και επίσημα το καβαλάει ο Δαρζέντας ο οποίος γράφει την δική του ιστορία. Το 91 ανακαίνιση και πλοίαρχος ο μέγς Γεράσιμος Γιακουμίδης όπως πάντα ανατρέπει τα δεδομένα και ετσι αξιωθήκαμε να το δουμε με την πρύμε μέσα σε Πειραια και Συρο ενω το 92 ΄στη εποχή της απολυτης δόξας αναλαμβάνει ο μετρ Σιδερης Μαμίδης και εκει τα είδαμε ολα. Το 93 τελευταια χρονια παρατημενο στην αρχη Μαθιουδακης-Μαρκου, μέχρι τον Απριλη Σταθης και στο τέλος αυτος που το κυνηγούσε μια ζωη, καπτα Αργύρης Σαρρης απο το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ. Τελος, στην Κρητη την πρωτη σεζον ο μεγαλος Κολυδας και την δευτερη μεχρι το 97 Αντώνης Σουρμελης που το πηγαινε φετες επισης. Στην Ολαανδια έκανε Harwich - Hoek Van Holland Harwich-Vlissingen και είχε ενα κρενι στην πλωρη με αμπαρακι για φορτια οπως και το ΣΑΠΦΩ.
Αυτα

----------


## capten4

Pragmati ena thriliko karavi, pou to kapetanepsan "arsenikoi" ploiarxoi..kathos sti manouvra itan poli vari.... an den kano lathos o jerri (gerasimos giakoumidis) kathierose to remetzo me tin plori pros tin exodo tou limaniou....

----------


## polykas

ΕΙΣΟΔΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΤΗΝΟΥ.



PANAGIA TINOU-10.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία ενός καταπληκτικού βαποριού. 

Είχα παρατηρήσει κάτι που μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση. Η άκρη του ενός άγκιστρου της αριστερής του άγκυρας είχε μια άσπρη πινελιά, ενώ η άγκυρα ήταν βαμένη μπλέ. Και αυτό το είχε τουλάχιστον όσα χρόνια το πετύχαινα ως Παναγία Τήνου. 
Μήπως ήταν κάποιο περίεργο γούρι?

Και για του λόγου το αληθές, παρατηρήστε την άγκυρα:

panag011b7.jpg

Η φωτογραφία τραβήχτηκε γύρω στο 1989.

----------


## nautikos

Παραθετω τρεις φωτο απο την προσπαθεια μου για την ''ψηφιακη αναγεννηση'' του βαποριου!

----------


## Ellinis

Kαταπληκτική δουλειά, μπράβο!

----------


## esperos

Ναυτικέ  αν  θες,  μια  μικρή  διόρθωση  το  όνομα  στην  πλώρη  όχι  TINOY  αλλά  TINOU.  Την  πρώτη  γραφή  την  είχε  στα  πρώτα  του  χρόνια  μετά  το  άλλαξε.

----------


## nautikos

Σε ευχαριστω για την επισημανση! Εχεις δικιο και μεγαλη παρατηρητικοτητα! Με παρεσυρε μια φωτο απο την ''θητεια'' του με τα σινιαλα της Ventouris Ferries.

----------


## Ellinis

Και απο μια διαφήμιση του επι VSL, στη Μύκονο και όπως πάντα πανέμορφο! ¶ντε να το συγκρίνεις με ό,τι δένει τώρα στο ίδιο σημείο...

untitled1.jpg

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Μεγαλε , μη ξεχναμε οτι εκει δενει ακομα η ΠΟΠΑΡΑ ........ Η ομορφια δεν εχει αλλαξει και παρα πολυ .......

----------


## AegeanIslands

Σωκρατη,τι συγκρινεις?

----------


## Apostolos

Ελα ντέ....

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

> Μεγαλε , μη ξεχναμε οτι εκει δενει ακομα η ΠΟΠΑΡΑ ........ Η ομορφια δεν εχει αλλαξει και παρα πολυ .......





> Σωκρατη,τι συγκρινεις?


Ιδιες γενιες περιπου δεν απεχουν και τοσο πολυ (1960 το Π.ΤΗΝΟΥ , 1972 Η ΠΟΠΗ .......




> Ελα ντέ....


Χμμμμμ .... Δηλαδη αν κρινω απο τα λεγομενα , η εικονα σας χαλαει με τη ΠΟΠΗ δεμενη εκει ...... Εμενα παροτι το Π.Τηνου εντυπωσιαζει με την ομορφια του δεμενο στο παραδοσιακο λιμανι της Μυκονου , η παρακατω εικονα-πλοιο στο ιδιο σημειο μου αρεσει εξισου..........

http://kyriakidis.fotopic.net/p46821119.html

Ειμαι λιγο of topic απο το θεμα βεβαια .......

----------


## Apostolos

Κανείς δεν λεει πως η Πηνελόπη Α είναι άσχημη αλλα δέν πιάνει την Παναγία Τήνου σε χάρη...

----------


## AegeanIslands

12 χρονια ισως να ειναι αρκετα μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα,για να ισχυριστει κανεις οτι ειναι ιδιας η σχεδον ιδιας γενιας.
Πολυ ομορφη η Φωτο του _ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ_ κατα την Αφιξη του στη Μυκονο.

----------


## Rocinante

Οταν πρωτοειδα το πλοιο αυτο να μπανει στο λιμανι της Τηνου δεν πιστευα στα ματια μου. Δεν ξερω ισως η θεση του φουγαρου ισως αυτη η υπεροχη γραμμη του εδινε μια οψη καπως διαστημικη. Παντος ηταν το μοναδικο πλοιο που αναγνωριζοταν οτι εδενε χωρις να το βλεπει καποιος. Πως; Μα απο τον απιστευτο καπνο που εβγαζε κατα τη μανουβρα και φαινοταν απο πολυ μακρυα. Οταν δε ειχε νοτια ολος ο καπνος μπουκωνε την παραλια. Και αυτη η μυρωδια του καυσιμου. Για μενα ηταν η τελεια μετενσαρκωση του θρυλικου Απολλωνα..

----------


## a.molos

Και το πλοίο φευγει ....για Kυκλάδες!

panagia tinou..jpg

panagia tinou.jpg

----------


## polykas

Σε ευχαριστούμε για τις καταπληκτικές σου φωτογραφίες.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Ερωτηση: Ποτε ηταν κοκκινη η Παναγια?

----------


## Rocinante

Ισως μερικοι ψαχνοντας να το εχουν βρει εγω ομως επεσα τυχαια πανω του. Αν ο ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ που μας ξαναζοντανευει ολα αυτα τα υπεροχα πλοια εχει στα σχεδια καμια ατελεια (που δεν νομιζω) και οσοι δεν το εχουν δει δειτε αυτο http://www.hhvferry.com/konwildp.html

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η "Παναγία" ήταν κόκκινη όταν μετά την μοιρασιά των πλοίων της Ventouris Ferries πέρασε στον Απόστολο Βεντούρη.
Μετά, βέβαια, περιήλθε στην πλοιοκτησία της Ventouris Sea Lines.

----------


## nautikos

> Αν ο ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ που μας ξαναζοντανευει ολα αυτα τα υπεροχα πλοια εχει στα σχεδια καμια ατελεια (που δεν νομιζω) και οσοι δεν το εχουν δει δειτε αυτο http://www.hhvferry.com/konwildp.html


Εχουν γνωση οι φυλακες:-D Πανω σε αυτα τα σχεδια βασιστηκε το μοντελο του Παναγια Τηνου :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

Δεν εχω την παραμικρη  ιδεα απο ναυπηγικη.Καποιοι εδω μεσα εχω διαπιστωσει την εχουν σπουδασει η την εχουν μελετησει. Μπορει να ειναι προσωπικη μου εκτιμηση αλλα οταν κοιταω αυτες τις φωτογραφιες και αυτα τα σχεδια βλεπω κατι τοσο απλο αλλα και τοσο μεγαλειωδες και πραγματικα δεν ξερω τι ειναι. Ενα σκαφος που εγινε πριν μισο αιωνα μοιραια υποτασει τουλαχιστον αισθητικα πολλα νεοτευκτα η νεοφερμενα "κουτια". Και να σκεφτειτε οτι αυτο το πλοιο καθε καλοκαιρι σχεδον το ακουμπουσα και ποτε δεν πατησα το ποδι μου μεσα. Βολικοτερη η Ραφηνα με την "κυανη της μπαλαρινα..."

----------


## polykas

Αναχώρηση του πλοίου από το λιμάνι της Τήνου με μπόλικη σοροκάδα με προορισμό Σύρο--Πειραιά.





2 (448).jpg

----------


## polykas

Το θρυλικό βαπόρι στον Πειραιά ως ¶ρτεμις.Ήταν λογικά μονοτίμονο;Μπορεί κάποιος να μου το επιβεβαιώση.Ευπρόσδεκτη εάν υπάρχει και κάποια φωτό.





1 (6).jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Δεν ηξερα οτι του ανοιξαν μπουκαπορτα στην πρυμνη. Ποτε εγινε αυτη η αθλιοτητα;

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Την μπουκαπόρτα την άνοιξαν όταν δούλευε πια ως κρουαζιερόπλοιο.
Για τους φανατικούς φίλους του θεωρήθηκε τότε Ύβρις.
Η μεγαλύτερη, όμως, ΥΒΡΙΣ ήταν όταν το έστειλαν για κόψιμο.....

----------


## karystos

Οι προπέλλες, το τιμόνι και ο καταπέλτης σε δεξαμενισμό στου Βασιλειάδη.

ARTEMIS.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Θα μας τρελάνετε εσεις!!!!

----------


## polykas

Ευχαριστώ τον* Κarystos* για την καταπληκτική του φωτογραφία.

----------


## polykas

Ένα μουντό απόγευμα πηγαίνοντας για Μύκονο.





PT 1.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η δρομολόγηση του "Παναγία Τήνου" έφερε τότε μια μικρή επανάσταση στη γραμμή της Συροτηνομυκονίας. Κατάφερε να ξεπεράσει κάθε προσδοκία και να παλεύει μια ζωή στα ίσα με το "Ναιάς ΙΙ".
Ας θυμηθούμε ότι στις αφίσες και στα διαφημιστικά φυλλάδια η εταιρεία του Κωνσταντίνου Βεντούρη (ενωμένη) το παρουσίαζε να έχει φτερά, θέλοντας να υποδηλώσει με αυτό τη μεγάλη του ταχύτητά.
Εδώ μια αφίσα χαρακτηριστική από το Αρχείο του Jolly Roger.

Παναγία Τήνου.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Απίστευτο φωτομοντάζ.

Και να αναλογιστεί κανείς ότι εκείνα τα χρόνια δεν υπήρχαν ούτε Photoshop, ούτε CorelDraw, και όλες αυτές οι δουλειές γίνονταν με το χέρι.

Τώρα...... έχουμε γίνει όλοι μάγκες.....

----------


## Kalloni

Με εχετε αφησει να μην πω τι. Ας πω με ανοιχτο το στομα  :Very Happy: 
Καταπληκτικο. Το θυμαμαι μικρος στον πειραια πηγαινοντας προς τα βαπορια της μυτιληνης στο πρακτορειο.

----------


## giorgos....

απλα απίστευτη φωτογραφία....

----------


## Leo

Αυτό ήταν διαφημιστικό υλικό στα πρακτορεία και όχι μόνο. Πόσο έχουν αλλάξει οι καιροί ε? Για δείτε τους πλευρικούς κατπέλτες και το μπαρκαρίζο.. όλα κλειστά " ερμητικά "  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Η δρομολόγηση του "Παναγία Τήνου" έφερε τότε μια μικρή επανάσταση στη γραμμή της Συροτηνομυκονίας. Κατάφερε να ξεπεράσει κάθε προσδοκία και να παλεύει μια ζωή στα ίσα με το "Ναιάς ΙΙ".
> Ας θυμηθούμε ότι στις αφίσες και στα διαφημιστικά φυλλάδια η εταιρεία του Κωνσταντίνου Βεντούρη (ενωμένη) το παρουσίαζε να έχει φτερά, θέλοντας να υποδηλώσει με αυτό τη μεγάλη του ταχύτητά.
> Εδώ μια αφίσα χαρακτηριστική από το Αρχείο του Jolly Roger.
> 
> Παναγία Τήνου.jpg


Roi επιτελους βλεπω αυτη την φωτογραφια! Ειχα ακουσει οτι υπηρχε στο κεντρικο πρακτορειο στον Πειραια!! Τελεια!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πράγματι, είναι μια μεγάλη πανέμορφη αφίσα.
Όπως μάλιστα επισημαίνεις πολύ σωστά φίλε Leo, ακόμα και αυτό το στοιχείο με τις αφίσες δείχνει πόσο έχουν αλλάξει οι εποχές. Παλιά έβγαζαν διαφημιστικές αφίσες, ορισμένες από τις οποίες είναι μκιρά έργα τέχνης (έστω για μερικούς). Σήμερα, δεν ξέρω αν βγάζουν πια αφίσες.
Καλοί μου φίλοι σας επισημαίνω και πάλι ότι μου έχει δοθεί μέρος από το αρχείο του Jolly Roger προκειμένου να ανεβάσουμε ένα μέρος από αυτό.
Υπάρχουν, για παράδειγμα, πολλές αφίσες, φυλλάδια, φωτογραφίες, κ.ά. Αλλά το σημαντικότερο είναι ότι ο Jolly Roger μου έχει διηγηθεί πολλές πολλές ιστορίες από εκείνη την εποχή. Και ο τρόπος περιγραφής είναι τόσο γλαφυρός που κάποια στιγμή νόμισα ότι ήμουν και εγώ επάνω στα καράβια όταν συνέβαιναν αυτά.

----------


## esperos

Η  Παναγία  χωρίς  ακόμα  επιγραφές  σε  πρωινή  αναχώρηση  από  Πειραιά  και  πορεία  προς  Τήνο  τότε  που  δεν  υπήρχαν  VTMS.


PANAGIA TINOY.jpg

----------


## esperos

Και ένας απόπλους μεταγενέστερα, από Τζελέπη.

PANAGIA TINOY 1.jpg

PANAGIA TINOY 2.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Πρωϊνό στου Τζελέπη και το βαπόρι ετοιμάζεται για την αναχώρηση. Τα φώτα της γέφυρας είναι ευδιάκριτα. Τι να πει κανείς για την ομορφόπλωρη καλλονή που στόλιζε τα λιμάνια μας...

Copyright-Πηγή

panagia_tinou_1984.jpg

----------


## Νάξος

Μια φωτογραφία για τους λάτρεις των καραβιών της Συροτηνομυκονίας. Το Παναγία Τήνου και ξωπίσω το Ναϊάς ΙΙ έτοιμα να προσπεράσουν το Νάξος τον Αύγουστο του 1990. Η εικόνα δεν είναι καθαρή, αλλά για όσους θυμούνται τί γινόταν κάθε καλοκαίρι καθημερινώς στον Πειραιά από τις 7:30 πμ έως τις 9 πμ (και φυσικά έξω από το λιμάνι αργότερα όταν συνέχιζαν οι κόντρες) η φωτογραφία θα ξυπνήσει δυνατές συγκινήσεις. Χωρίς διάθεση να επαναλαμβάνομαι και ζητώντας εκ των προτέρων την συγνώμη σας παραθέτω μνήμες που έγραψα στο ποστ για την Σάμαινα και που πιστεύω πως πάνε γάντι με αυτήν την φωτογραφία.

«Συνήθως ξεκινούσε η μέρα με το Ελλάς Εξπρές (το πρώην Θήρα ΙΙ...) στις 7:30, ακολουθούσε το Νάξος από τα Λεμονάδικα (και σπανίως από Τζελέπη κεφάλι) πάντα στις 8 και παράλληλα εφορμούσαν το Ναϊάς ΙΙ και η Παναγία Τήνου από Τζελέπη δίπλα στα Αιγινήτικα ακριβώς την ίδια ώρα. Καμιά φορά έπαιζε Κνωσσός ή Φαιστός επίσης στίς 8 από ¶γιο Διονύση, μετά πλακώνανε ο Γεώργιος Εξπρές με τόν Απόλλωνα εναλλάξ από Λεμονάδικα ή Τζελέπη στις 8:15 (όταν έφευγε πρωΐ ο ένας, ο άλλος έφευγε το απόγευμα) και πιο μετά είχαμε τον Ποσειδώνα, συνήθως στις 9. Πιο πριν, αρχές δεκαετίας δηλαδή, έπαιζε το Λημνάκι, το Σαντορίνη (και μετά το άλλο, το «Εξπρές Σαντορίνη») ενώ δεν ξεχνάμε τον μικρούλη παρτενέρ Ικαρο της Σάμαινας σε καθημερινές εναλλαγές με αυτήν. Ε, ρε εποχές... Ξέχασα να αναφέρω γερούς παίχτες όπως το Ιόνιο και το Μήλος Εξπρές και φυσικά το Κίμωλος και τό Αιγαίον. Συροτηνομυκονία, Παροναξία, Δυτικές Κυκλάδες και Σαμοϊκαρία στήν πρωϊνή ζώνη είχαν την τιμητική τους!»

Αφιερωμένο στους φίλους των 2 βαπόραρων της Συροτηνομυκονίας. Χαμός στό ίσωμα!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Γεια σας φίλοι και χρονια πολλα.
Για το θρυλικο βαπόρι ότι και να πούμε είναι λίγο.Ήταν και είναι το αγαπημένο μου.Για την ιστορία το τελευταίο ταξίδι του στην Συροτηνομυκονία ήταν στις 24 Ιανουαρίου 1994.Και για να σας φτιάξω περισσότερο εχω καταγράψει αυτήν την ιστορική μέρα σε βίντεο τουλάχιστον μισή ώρα μέχρι που χάθηκε στον ¶γιο Δημήτριο(Σύρος) με πολύ συγκίνηση.Τότε ήμουν 17 ετών και το δάκρυ έπεφτε ποτάμι.Κάτι πρέπει να γίνει να το δούμε όλοι μαζί.Επίσης σαν ¶ρτεμις ξαναήρθε στην Συρο για επισκευή το 99 αν θυμάμαι καλά και έχω πολλές φώτο από τη δεξαμενή και απο το εσωτερικό μέχρι το μηχανοστάσιο.Όταν έφευγε είπα στον τότε πλοίαρχο του να σφυρίξει τρείς φορές και φυσικά το έκανε καλή του ώρα.Ήμουν στον ¶γιο Δημήτρη.Τρομερή στιγμή.Ωραία χρόνια αλλα δηστυχώς οπως μου είπε και ο Μεγας Μαμίδης αυτά εχει η ζωή.Κάποτε όλα τελειώνουν.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

καλώς ήρθες φίλε μας στην πάρεα και σε ευχαριστούμε που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας αυτές τις στιγμές ....

----------


## Καπτακώστας

polykas, πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες σου της 20.3. και 25.3. Μπορεί να μην έχουν την - πολυειδωμένη και τετριμμένη -  λάμψη των διαφημιστικών, αλλά το πλαισίωσες όμορφα το καράβι και έδωσες βάθος στην εικόνα, ιδιαίτερα στην πρώτη με το κύμα να σκάει στο βράχο σε πρώτο πλάνο, μπροστά στην πρύμνη. 

Πρέπει να ξεθάψω κι εγώ επιτέλους τις φωτογραφίες  και τις διαφάνειές μου των δεκαετιών του ΄70 και του ΄80 και να κάνω τον κόπο να τις περάσω στον υπολογιστή, για να μην απολαμβάνω μόνο στο τζάμπα τις δικές σας.

Με το Παναγία Τήνου δεν έχω ταξιδέψει πολλές φορές, γιατί τότε προτιμούσαμε τη Ραφήνα. Όμως παραγματικά η ταχύτητά του ήταν αισθητά μεγάλη, ακόμη κι αν δεν μετρούσες το χρόνο και δεν έτρεχε άλλο πλοίο δίπλα. Μου έκανε εντύπωση πώς ένα σκαρί που έδειχνε τόσο παλιομοδίτικο (ας με συγχωρήσουν οι λάτρες, δεν κρίνω) σε σύγκριση με τα σύγχρονά του αλλά και με προγενέστερα στα ελληνικά νερά (π.χ. Νάξος) - πιστεύω πως επηρεάστηκα κυρίως από την κοντοφάρδουλη τσιμινιέρα του Π.Τ.  - μπορούσε να αναπτύξει τέτοια ταχύτητα.

Χριστός Ανέστη!

----------


## parianos

Μια φορα ημουν στο Ποσειδων Εξπρες και το περασαμε ανετα αυτο το θρυλικο πλοιο, απο το αρχειο μου....

PANAGIA TINOY (2).jpg

PANAGIA TINOY (3).jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Απο τις φώτο φίλε μου η ''Κόμπρα'' φαίνεται ότι δεν έχει ανοίξει διότι απόνερα γιοκ.Πάντως πανω κάτω τα ίδια πηγαίνανε.Ο Ποσειδώνας τα τελευταία χρονια πάντως έτρωγε απόνερα από πολλούς ενώ το Παναγία μέχρι να αποσυρθεί πήγαινε αέρα.

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε Άρη θα συμφωνήσω μερικώς μαζύ σου: ο Ποσειδώνας του 1989, όταν πρωτοήρθε στην Ελλάδα, δεν ήταν γρηγορότερος από την Παναγία Τήνου του 1982. Είναι λογικό όταν περνάνε τα χρόνια να πέφτει η απόδοση των μηχανών και κατά συνέπεια η ταχύτητα του πλοίου. Από την άλλη, ο Ποσειδώνας τελείωσε εκείνη τη μαύρη μερα του ατυχήματος στην Πάρο. Επειδή δεν πρόλαβε να γεράσει είχε την τύχη να μην φάει απόνερα από άλλα πλοία στην γραμμή της Παροναξίας...  Συμφωνώ με τον Κάπτα-Κώστα, ότι το υπέροχο αυτό σκαρί (η Παναγία Τήνου) έδειχνε παλαιομοδίτικο. Αυτό σε καμία περίπτωση δε μειώνει την ποιότητα των συντηρητικών γραμμών ούτε και τον θρύλο -λόγω ταχύτητας πιστεύω κυρίως- που έκτισε στο Αιγαίο. Χωρίς να το έχω ταξιδέψει ποτέ μου έδωσε την εντύπωση και καλού σκαριού στην φουρτούνα, αλλά επ' αυτού θα ήθελα τις απόψεις των πιο έμπειρων που τό 'ζησαν το βαπόρι. Μαζύ με Ναϊάς ΙΙ, Νάξος, Σάμαινα, Ίκαρο, Γεώργιος Εξπρές, Ιόνιο για περισσότερο από μία δεκαετία μονοπωλούσε το ενδιαφέρον στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά κάθε πρωΐ μεταξύ 7:30-8:30. Παριανέ απόψε τίναξες τη μπάνκα στον αέρα.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Φίλε ''Νάξος''

Εν έτει 1995 που στη γραμμή ήσαν τα Εξπρες Ναιας-Σαντορίνη και το Παναγία Τήνου και ο Ποσειδώνας πρωίνος από Σαντορίνη αντίστροφα είχα τη τύχη να ζήσω σαν επίκουράκι τότε στο τελευταίο μεγάλες κόντρες.Για τα πρώτα δύο δε συζητάω καν.Όταν αλλάξαμε σε βραδυνά (σκάντζα κάθε μήνα με τον Απόλλωνα) ο Ποσειδώνας έφευγε στις 07:30 απο Σαντορίνη και εμείς στις 08:00.Στην Νάξο πέφταμε μαζί φεύγαμε 5 λεπτά αργότερα και μια μέρα που συνέβη αυτό του ρίξαμε 3 βαποριές μέχρι τη Πάρο.Οι φίλοι από Πάρο ας θυμηθούν ότι τα βαπόρια σβήνανε τις μηχανές όταν πέφτανε.Σκεφτείται ζόρια.Μετά για Πειραιά του ρίχναμε μισάωρο.Κάτι για στρόφαλο λέγανε για τον Ποσειδώνα.Τα παραπάνω τα αναφέρω σαν γεγονός και όχι σαν αντιπάθεια για τον Ποσειδώνα που ήταν φανταστικό βαπόρι.Σήμερα η δουλειά μου δεν έχει να κάνει με την θάλασσα αλλά τότε πήγα λόγω της καραβολατρείας μου.Καλό καλοκαίρι σε όλους.

----------


## kastkon8

παιδια γειασας ειμαι συνταξιουχος πρωτος μηχ/κος ειχα την τυχη να κανο το τελευταιο ταξιδι με το παναγια οτα ηταν κρουαζεροπλοιο και εκανε ημερησιες κρουαζερες Ηρακλειο Σαντορινη το 1993

----------


## parianos

φιλε ΑΡΗ κοιτα στο topic του Ποσειδων Εξπρες γραφω ενα γεγονος....

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> παιδια γειασας ειμαι συνταξιουχος πρωτος μηχ/κος ειχα την τυχη να κανο το τελευταιο ταξιδι με το παναγια οτα ηταν κρουαζεροπλοιο και εκανε ημερησιες κρουαζερες Ηρακλειο Σαντορινη το 1993


Μάλλον την περίοδο 94-95(καλολαίρι) το ¶ρτεμις έκανε ημερήσιες κρουαζιέρες αφου σαν Παναγία Τήνου σταμάτησε απο Συροτηνομυκονία στις 24 Ιανουαρίου 1994.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> φιλε ΑΡΗ κοιτα στο topic του Ποσειδων Εξπρες γραφω ενα γεγονος....


Μα φίλε μου δεν αμφισβήτησα την ταχύτητα του Ποσειδώνα απλά η ζημιά του Ποσειδώνα θα ήταν τόσο σοβαρή και δαπανηρή που μέχρι το τέλος του ο Μουλόπουλος δε τόλμησε να επιδιορθώσει.Απο την στιγμή όμως που συνέχιζε τα δρομολόγιά του τότε τα προσπεράσματα που έτρωγε στη Παροναξία ήταν''νόμιμα''.Και για να μην φανεί ότι παίρνω το μέρος του Παναγία Τήνου 2 απλά σας αναφέρω ότι από το Μυτιλήνη φάγαμε αρκετές σφαλιαρίτσες.Μισό μιλάκι γρηγορότερο.Μεγιστη το Παναγία τότε 21,8.Βέβαια ο Α΄ήταν σε επιφυλακή συνέχει αλλά βλάβη δεν έβγαλε τα πρώτα χρόνια που το τσιτάρανε και συνέχεια.Και είναι και του 73 αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## nikolas200

Δεν ταξίδεψα ποτέ με το Παναγια. Θυμάμαι όμως το καταπληκτικό σκαρι του και το πόσο γρήγορο ήταν. Επιστρέφαμε στον Πειραιά με το αλησμόνητο ΚΙΜΩΛΟΣ και ήταν σχεδόν 1 νμ πίσω μας. Ισα ισα που φαινόταν. Μας πέρασε και μπήκε πρώτο στο λιμάνι. Πρεπει  να ήταν  το πιο γρήγορο βαπόρι  τοτε

----------


## kastkon8

εχεις δικιο φιλε μου ηταν 13 οκτωβρη του 1994 οταν το δεσαμε στου βασιλειαδη

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Πώς ήταν Οκτώμβρης του 94 όταν το βαπόρι σταμάτησε στις 24 Ιανουαρίου του Ιδιου έτους απο την ενεργό δράση ως ποστάλι?Κάποιο λάθος κάνεις φίλε μου.

----------


## nautikos

Το ανεπαναληπτο *Παναγια Τηνου* πλαγιοδετει στη _Συρα_. Αφιερωμενη στο Leo που μαλλον θα του ξυπνα μνημες.


Πηγη:www.worldshipsocietyrotterdam.nl

----------


## esperos

Εεε  αυτό  το  Malegiannatsi  πατριωτάτσι  είναι  μωρέ ε;

----------


## Leo

> Το ανεπαναληπτο *Παναγια Τηνου* πλαγιοδετει στη _Συρα_. Αφιερωμενη στο Leo που μαλλον θα του ξυπνα μνημες.
> πηγη:www.worldshipsocietyrotterdam.nl


 
Ευχαριστλω πολύ Ναυτικέ... αυτά και αυτά (ο Απολλωνας, Ναϊας, Λετο , Αγαπητός Ι, Οια/Λητώ, Ναιας ΙΙ) με στειλανε στη θάλασσα....
Εκεί κατω κάτω στα κάγκελα έχω περάσει ατέλειωτες ώρες χαζεύοντας  την δεξιά προπέλλα να άρχίσει να γυρίζει ανάποδα μόλις άσνοιγε λίγο ή πρύμη από το βίρα του πλωριού κάβου με το σπρίνγκ αγάντα... ήταν η ζωή μου μέχρι να μπαρκάρω ... Μνήμες πολλές καλές που μένουν χαραγμένες μέσα μας...και τισ πέρνουμε μαζι μας... Να είσαι καλά  :Smile:

----------


## vinman

*Ως ¶ρτεμις στο Ηράκλειο....*

----------


## Rocinante

Φιλε Vinman σε ευχαριστουμε για το ομορφο ταξιδι στο παρελθον που μας χαριζεις σημερα.
Οσο για αυτη τη φωτογραφια για μενα που εζησα αυτο το βαπορι ενα σχολιο εχω να κανω "Ενας ηλικιωμενος θρυλικος προταγωνιστης κακοποιημενος στη γωνια..."
Και παλι σε ευχαριστουμε και σου ζητω να συνεχισεις να μας ταξιδευεις.

----------


## artzuna

Ειχα την τυχη να ταξιδεψω με αυτο για Συρο σε 4 ωρες ακριβως και αργοτερα οταν πηγαμε 5ημερη με το σχολειο στην Ροδο, ακριβως σε 12 ωρες.
Επισης ετυχε πολλες φορες να μας περασει οταν πηγαινα με το Ιονιο για Κυθνο στο δρομολογιο τον 8.
Αργοτερα οταν μπηκε το Μηλος εξπρες παλι μας περνουσε μαζι με το Ναιας ΙΙ
Εβγαζε πολλα απονερα για το μεγεθος του πραγμα που υποδηλωνε την ταχυτητα του.

Μερικες φωτο απο το διαδικτυο..

----------


## stelios_ag

Γνωρίζει κάποιος τι χωρητικότητα είχε το γκαράζ του;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## marsant

62 Ι.Χ χωραει συμφωνα με την σελιδα της ΝΕΛ.

----------


## stelios_ag

> 62 Ι.Χ χωραει συμφωνα με την σελιδα της ΝΕΛ.


ΝΕΛ; :Confused:  Μάλλον κάποιο λάθος έχεις κάνει φίλε Marsant.

----------


## marsant

> ΝΕΛ; Μάλλον κάποιο λάθος έχεις κάνει φίλε Marsant.


 
Σωστα ζητω συγνωμη λαθος δικο μου.Το μπερδεψα με το αλλο Παναγια Τηνου.Παρασυρθηκα απο την ερωτηση σου για το γκαραζ.Νομιζω πως δεν ειχε γκαραζ,μπορει και να κανω και λαθος.

----------


## vinman

> ΝΕΛ; Μάλλον κάποιο λάθος έχεις κάνει φίλε Marsant.


Προφανώς ο φίλος αναφέρεται στο τωρινο Παναγία Τήνου της ΝΕΛ...
Αν θυμάμαι καλά το Παναγία Τήνου έπαιρνε ή 110 ή 190 αυτοκίνητα......δεν είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος...Το βέβαιο είναι ότι δεν έπαιρνε φορτηγά λόγω ύψους γκαράζ....
Θα το ψάξω το απόγευμα σπίτι και θα σας πώ με σιγουριά... :Wink:

----------


## stelios_ag

ΟΚ, ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

120 ΙΧ έπαιρνε και έκανες τον κύκλο για την αποβίβαση βαση και σε ποιο λιμάνι έπιανε.Τί και αν δεν έπαιρνε πολλά ή φορτηγά.Ένα ήταν και δεν θα ξαναυπάρξει.Πάντως φίλοι τα πλοία που δεν έχουν αδελφά και είναι και επιτυχημένα γράφουν μοναδική ιστορία,πάντα κατα την γνώμη μου.

----------


## vinman

Λοιπόν,το Παναγία έπαιρνε ακριβώς 118 αυτοκίνητα σύμφωνα με το πλάνο του γκαράζ που βρήκα στο σπίτι...
Θυμάμαι όμως ότι στο γραφείο που δούλευα το 92 και το 93 και είχαμε την κεντρική πρακτόρευση (εμείς είχαμε μόνο το Παναγία και το πρακτορείο του Μίχα στην Πλατεία Καραισκάκη είχε όλα τα υπόλοιπα του Βαγγέλη του Βεντούρη)δεν είχαμε βάλει ποτέ πάνω απο 110 αυτοκίνητα....

----------


## stelios_ag

> Λοιπόν,το Παναγία έπαιρνε ακριβώς 118 αυτοκίνητα σύμφωνα με το πλάνο του γκαράζ που βρήκα στο σπίτι...
> Θυμάμαι όμως ότι στο γραφείο που δούλευα το 92 και το 93 και είχαμε την κεντρική πρακτόρευση (εμείς είχαμε μόνο το Παναγία και το πρακτορείο του Μίχα στην Πλατεία Καραισκάκη είχε όλα τα υπόλοιπα του Βαγγέλη του Βεντούρη)δεν είχαμε βάλει ποτέ πάνω απο 110 αυτοκίνητα....



Ευχαριστώ πολυ φίλε. 

Θα είχε πιστεύω μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον αν υπάρχει κάποια φώτο από το γκαράζ ή από τη διαδικασία φόρτωσης.

 :Cool:

----------


## vinman

> Ευχαριστώ πολυ φίλε. 
> 
> Θα είχε πιστεύω μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον αν υπάρχει κάποια φώτο από το γκαράζ ή από τη διαδικασία φόρτωσης.


...Θα ψάξω μήπως βρώ κάποια...βγάζαμε πολλές φωτό κατά τη διασικασία φόρτωσης αλλά τις αφήναμε στο γραφείο...Αν τύχει και έχω καμμία στο αρχείο μου να είσαι σίγουρος πως θα την ανεβάσω αμέσως... :Wink:

----------


## vinman

Με τα σινιάλα της AK Ventouris απο το φυλλάδιο του 1989...

----------


## marsant

Δεν θυμαμαι χρονολογια αλλα μου το ειχε μεταφερει ανθρωπος που βρισκοταν στην γεφυρα του Ποσειδων εξπρες,οτι το Παναγια Τηνου τα ειχε χωσει στο Ποσειδωνα και ο μεγας καπτα Κουλης τα ειχε σπασει ολα στη γεφυρα..

----------


## vinman

Απο το περιοδικό εφοπλιστής...κομμένες φωτογραφίες και στοιχεία του πλοίου...
Έτος 1993..!!!



*Ακόμα και το περιοδικό κάνει ειδική αναφορά για την κόντρα του με τον μεγάλο του αντίπαλο...το Ναιάς 2...*

----------


## Leo

Αυτό το προσπέρασμα και πάρα πολλά άλλα τα ζήσαμε άπειρες φορές ....
Πολύ όμορφες αναμνήσεις φίλε vinman... Ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## Rocinante

Πω πω πω εικονα αλλα και σχολιο!!!!!! Καυστικοτατο. Μακαρι να υπηρχε η αυθεντικη φωτογραφια. Αξεχαστες εποχες με τις μηχανες στο υπερφουλ.
Οπως και σημερα...

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Καλησπέρα φίλοι

Λοιπόν τη φωτογραφία αυτή την έχω τραβήξει εγώ μαζί με τον Cpt Νίκο Χάλαρη το 1992 αν θυμάμαι καλά από τον ¶γιο Δημήτριο.Τα αρνητικά δηστυχώς δεν υπάρχουν και τη συγκεκριμένη φώτο πρέπει να είναι σε κάποια εγκυκλοπαίδεια στους γονείς μου.Αύριο πέφτει ψάξιμο.Έίχαμε πάει τυχαία για φωτος και περιττό να σας πω τις αντιδράσεις μας στο υπερθέαμα.Υπήρχαν και άλλες εκτός από αυτή.Έχω ξαναπεί ότι έχω και βίντεο από το τελευταίο δρομολόγιο του Παναγία τον Γενάρη του 94 σε VHS.Όταν γίνει digital.....................................Τί ωραία χρόνια ρε παιδιά?Τώρα μελαγχόλησα με τη φώτο.Καλό βράδυ.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Πλοίαρχοι στο Παναγία είναι ο καπεταν Σιδερής και στο Ναιάς ο καπετάν Αργύρης Σαρρής.Το Ναιάς πάντως απο ότι μάθαμε μετά έδεσε πρώτο για λόγους που όλοι γνωρίζουμε.

----------


## vinman

> Καλησπέρα φίλοι
> 
> Λοιπόν τη φωτογραφία αυτή την έχω τραβήξει εγώ μαζί με τον Cpt Νίκο Χάλαρη το 1992 αν θυμάμαι καλά από τον ¶γιο Δημήτριο.Τα αρνητικά δηστυχώς δεν υπάρχουν και τη συγκεκριμένη φώτο πρέπει να είναι σε κάποια εγκυκλοπαίδεια στους γονείς μου.Αύριο πέφτει ψάξιμο.Έίχαμε πάει τυχαία για φωτος και περιττό να σας πω τις αντιδράσεις μας στο υπερθέαμα.Υπήρχαν και άλλες εκτός από αυτή.Έχω ξαναπεί ότι έχω και βίντεο από το τελευταίο δρομολόγιο του Παναγία τον Γενάρη του 94 σε VHS.Όταν γίνει digital.....................................Τί ωραία χρόνια ρε παιδιά?Τώρα μελαγχόλησα με τη φώτο.Καλό βράδυ.


Θα είναι μεγάλη μας χαρά να βρείς την αυθεντική φώτο και να την ποστάρεις... :Wink:

----------


## vinman

3 μέρες πριν το τελευταίο του ταξίδι....
Φωτογραφίες του τότε πλοιάρχου του Αίγινα κ.Γαλανού Μιχάλη...στον εφοπλιστή...

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Eυτυχώς που δεν υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες από τα διαλυτήρια.΄Ξέρει κανείς ποιός πλοίαρχος το πήγε μέχρι την Ινδία?

----------


## Rocinante

> Eυτυχώς που δεν υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες από τα διαλυτήρια.΄Ξέρει κανείς ποιός πλοίαρχος το πήγε μέχρι την Ινδία?


Φιλε Αρη το πλοιο για αυτους που το αγαπησανε ηταν ηδη νεκρο πριν παει στην Ινδια...

----------


## vinman

Φώτο με μία ιστορική κόντρα τον Ιούλιο του 1993....!!!
(Κομμένη απο το περιοδικό εφοπλιστής του Οκτωβρίου 2001...)

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13150

----------


## Django

Δεν ήξερα αν είναι προτιμότερο να ανεβάσω την φωτογραφία σε αυτό το θέμα ή στο δεξαμενισμοί επιβ. πλοίων, οπότε οι moderators ας παίξουν μπάλα. 

Το "Παναγία Τήνου" ώς "Αρτεμις" στην τελευταία του μάλλον επίσκεψη στη Σύρο για δεξαμενισμό στο Neorion. Σωτήριον ετος 1999. 


http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/q...k/-Neorion.jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Δεν ήξερα αν είναι προτιμότερο να ανεβάσω την φωτογραφία σε αυτό το θέμα ή στο δεξαμενισμοί επιβ. πλοίων, οπότε οι moderators ας παίξουν μπάλα. 
> 
> Το "Παναγία Τήνου" ώς "Αρτεμις" στην τελευταία του μάλλον επίσκεψη στη Σύρο για δεξαμενισμό στο Neorion. Σωτήριον ετος 1999. 
> 
> 
> http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/q...k/-Neorion.jpg


 
Από αυτήν την επισκεψούλα της κόμπρας έχω περί τις 200 φώτος.Και μεσα στο Νεώριο πάνω στη δεξαμενή,μέσα στο μηχανοστάσιο και με λίγα λόγια όπου μπορούσα να πατήσω.Scanner όμως γιοκ.

----------


## Django

Αγαπητέ Αρη, προκαλέις ευχαριστα με τις δηλώσεις σου!
Να τσοντάρουμε κάτι να πάρεις καινουριο σκάνερ, να το 
χαρούμε όλοι μαζί;

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Αγαπητέ Αρη, προκαλέις ευχαριστα με τις δηλώσεις σου!
> Να τσοντάρουμε κάτι να πάρεις καινουριο σκάνερ, να το 
> χαρούμε όλοι μαζί;


 
Γιατί βρε με προσβάλλεις έτσι?Πλάκα φίλε μου σου κάνω.Απλώς όλο λέω να πάρω ένα αλλά όλο το αναβάλλω.Σας υπόσχομαι όμως σύντομα θα τη θαυμάσουμε όλοι μαζί.Μην ξεχνάτε ότι αυτό το πλοίο το λάτρεψα όσο κανένα άλλο.Και το βίντεο από το τελευταίο του ταξίδι στη Σ-Τ-Μ επίσης.

----------


## Django

Αρη μου δεν ήθελα να σε προσβάλλω, απλά όπως λέμε και με καλό φίλο από το forum καμία φορά, αλληλεγγύη μεταξύ κατεργαρέων.

Οπως καταλαβαίνεις έκανες μεγάλη δήλωση, οπότε περιμένουμε!

----------


## polykas

> Δεν ήξερα αν είναι προτιμότερο να ανεβάσω την φωτογραφία σε αυτό το θέμα ή στο δεξαμενισμοί επιβ. πλοίων, οπότε οι moderators ας παίξουν μπάλα. 
> 
> Το "Παναγία Τήνου" ώς "Αρτεμις" στην τελευταία του μάλλον επίσκεψη στη Σύρο για δεξαμενισμό στο Neorion. Σωτήριον ετος 1999. 
> 
> 
> http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/q...k/-Neorion.jpg


 
*Django.Καταπληκτική* και* ιστορική* η φωτογραφία σου.*Ευχαριστούμε πολύ* που την μοιράστηκες μαζί μας.Όσο για τον ΑΡΗ μην μας αφήνει σε αγωνία.... :Wink:

----------


## esperos

ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ  και  Βεντούρης


ARTEMIS.jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά στους ''Polyka,Leo,Roi,Νάξος''.
Επιτρέψτε μου μια ειδική αφιέρωση στο παιδικό μου φίλο cpt Νίκο Χάλαρη που ένα μέρος της τρέλας μου για τα βαπόρια το οφείλω σε αυτόν.

----------


## Haddock

Άρη, απόψε θα καεί το πελεκούδι...

----------


## vinman

Απλά τέλειες!!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε ¶ρη!!
Περιμένουμε πολύ υλικό σου ακόμα!!!

----------


## Rocinante

Πω πω Αρη τι ηταν αυτο; Βομβιστικη επιθεση!!!!!
Η Βιλχελμινα σε δεξαμενη. Απιστευτο. Ενας τυπος στη Ραφηνα θα παθει σοκ...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μονο ως οργανωμενο τρομοκρατικο χτυπημα μπορει να θεωρηθει αυτο που γινεται σημερα.Δεν παει αλλο σταματηστε. :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νάξος

Σωστός ο Νιόνιος. Όχι επειδή έχετε σαρωτή να πυροβολείτε αδιακρίτως! Δεν πίστευα ρε παιδιά ότι αυτό το βαπόρι είχε βολβό. Και να που έχει.

Άρη να 'σαι καλά. Δεν θα κοιμηθούμε απόπσε μου φαίνεται.

----------


## polykas

:Very Happy: AΠΑΙΧΤΕΣ ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΣΟΥ ΑΡΗ. :Very Happy: 

ΣΕ ΥΠΕΡ-ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ

----------


## Leo

Ετός από το ευχαριστώ φίλε ¶ρη για την αφιέρωση και τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες, θα σταθώ στον τίτλο της δημοσίευσης σου.* Η κόμπρα του Αιγαίου.* Πλήρης, ακριβής και περιεκτικός ο τίτλος, όλα τα λεφτά. Το σκάνερ και τα μάτια σου να μην χαλάσει...  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Απόψε ξαναγεννιέται το θρυλικό βαπόρι της Συρο-Τηνο-Μυκονίας.
Τι άλλο να πούμε φίλε ΑΡΗ;
Ευχαριστούμε από καρδιάς.

----------


## capten4

ΑΙΝΤΕ ,ΠΑΡΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΣΟΥΜΕ !!ΜΑΙΟΣ 1991 ΜΠΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΣΑ ΤΗΣ ΤΗΝΟΥ,ΜΕ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟ, ΝΟΜΙΖΩ, ΤΟΝ ΚΑΠΤΑ ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟ ΓΙΑΚΟΥΜΙΔΗ....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16898

----------


## sylver23

το καικακι τι κανει εκει??κατι με τον καβο υποθετω αλλα τι?..να δω τι αλλο θα δουμε σημερα.δεν παω για υπνο τελος

----------


## capten4

ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ, ΛΙΓΟ ΘΟΛΗ ΟΜΩΣ, ΤΗΣ ΙΔΙΑΣ ΕΠΟΧΗΣ....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16904

----------


## Leo

Πολύ ωραίες φίλε capten4, ευχαριστούμε πολύ. Για να λύσουμε την απορία του φίλου sylver23 θα πούμε ότι (το "καϊκι") η λάντζα είανι η θρυλική ΗΡΩ που έπερνε τον πλωριό κάβο των ποσταλιών που πλαγιοδετούσαν στο παλιό (μέσα) λιμάνι της Τήνου. Η δεύτερη φωτογραφία είναι περισσότερο κατατοπιστική γαι να καταλάβει κανείς.

----------


## vinman

Επιθεώρηση λιμένος Πειραιώς το καλοκαίρι του 1986,με τον τότε υπουργό εμπορικής ναυτιλίας Στάθη Αλεξανδρή να περνάει μπροστά απο την ανεπανάληπτη πλώρη του Παναγία Τήνου..!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16947


(σκαναρισμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## esperos

...με  την  πρώτη γραφή  του  ονόματος  του  με *Υ*  που  αργότερα  έγινε  *U.*

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Φίλε Polyka πού έισαι και σε ψάχνω?Θα ρίξω λίγο δόλωμα μπας και σε βρω πουθενά!Για να δούμε!




Leo,Roi,Nάξος,Vinman,Νick?Και για σας επίσης!
Καλό ξημέρωμα σε όλους.

----------


## vinman

Kαλό ξημέρωμα και σε σένα φίλε ¶ρη!!
Βόμβα μεγατόνων πέταξες πάλι!!
Να 'σαι καλά!!

----------


## polykas

*ΦΙΛΕ ΑΡΗ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ*.

----------


## harlek

Χαιρετώ και γω το απίστευτο αυτό φόρουμ. Τι παράξενο προπελάκι είναι αυτό που είχε ο "ΚαπταΚωσταντής"; Μοιάζει λίγο με κείνο τύπου "Waterjet" που είχε αρχικά το Aqua Jewel έτσι ορθογώνιες που είναι οι γρίλιες του...

----------


## karystos

Στη γνωστή του θέση το 1994. Η φωτογραφία είναι του Βαγγέλη Ρασιά 
pa.t. plorh.jpg

----------


## vinman

Ας δούμε ακόμα τρείς υπέροχες φωτογραφίες αυτού του ιστορικού βαποριού!
Μία ως Koningin Wilhelmina,μία ως Παναγία Τήνου,και μία ως Άρτεμις!
Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά στους φίλους Leo,Tsentzos,Dimitris,Trakman,Sylver 23,Appia 1978,Sea serenade,
Captain Nionios,Roi Baudoin,Polykas,Rocinante,Paroskayak,Karystos,
Νάξος και Άρης...και σε όλο το φόρουμ!!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17355


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17356


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17357


(κομμένες απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## polykas

*Aφιερωμένη στον φίλο Κανάρη.Το πλοίο ως ¶ρτεμις στον Πειραιά δίπλα στο Aταλάντη.*


2 (593).jpg

----------


## nautikos

> *στον Πειραιά δίπλα στο LA PALMA.*


Το πλοιο στα αριστερα ειναι το *Atalante*  :Wink: .

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> *Aφιερωμένη στον φίλο Κανάρη.Το πλοίο ως ¶ρτεμις στον Πειραιά δίπλα στο Aταλάντη.*
> 
> 
> 2 (593).jpg


Στην υγειά σου φίλε Polyka.Η φώτο πρέπει να είναι το 97 τραβηγμένη.Κάνω λάθος?Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Λίγες ημέρες είπα να λείψω και τα γυρίσατε όλα ανάποδα! 
Τι την Παναγία στη δεξαμένη, τι να μπαίνει περήφανο στην Τήνο... μου κάνατε ολική επαναφορά!  :Very Happy:

----------


## sea_serenade

Vinman & polykas ευχαριστούμε για τις όμορφες φωτό ενός πανέμορφου βάπορα. Είστε όλα τα λεφτά!!!

----------


## vinman

Φίλε ¶ρη,μια απο τις ομορφότερες γέφυρες που έχω δεί ποτέ ήταν αυτή του Παναγία!!
Φωτογραφία απο τον Εφοπλιστή,με τον Πλοίαρχο Γιώργο Δαρζέντα το 1989 στην γέφυρα του πλοίου μαζί με τους Κώστα Αποστολόπουλο και Μανώλη Γαλανό!!
Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη σε σένα φίλε ¶ρη καθώς και στους Leo,Roi Baudoin,
Polykas,Captain Nionios,Paroskayak και Νάξος!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18143

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Φίλε ¶ρη,μια απο τις ομορφότερες γέφυρες που έχω δεί ποτέ ήταν αυτή του Παναγία!!
> Φωτογραφία απο τον Εφοπλιστή,με τον Πλοίαρχο Γιώργο Δαρζέντα το 1989 στην γέφυρα του πλοίου μαζί με τους Κώστα Αποστολόπουλο και Μανώλη Γαλανό!!
> Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη σε σένα φίλε ¶ρη καθώς και στους Leo,Roi Baudoin,
> Polykas,Captain Nionios,Paroskayak και Νάξος!!
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18143


Είμαι που είμαι χάλια από τον πυρετό μου πετάς και τη γέφυρα της βαπόρας μου εν πλώ ε τί αλλο θέλεις!Θα τρέχω στα νοσοκομεία βραδιάτικα!Σε ευχαριστώ για άλλη μια φορα Vinman!

----------


## vinman

> Είμαι που είμαι χάλια από τον πυρετό μου πετάς και τη γέφυρα της βαπόρας μου εν πλώ ε τί αλλο θέλεις!Θα τρέχω στα νοσοκομεία βραδιάτικα!Σε ευχαριστώ για άλλη μια φορα Vinman!


 
Φίλε ¶ρη,μαζί με την ελπίδα ότι έχεις αναρώσει απο τον πυρετό που σε ταλαιπωρούσε,σου αφιερώνω την παρακάτω εκπληκτική φωτογραφία του cpt Ν.Χάλαρη,σκαναρισμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18451

----------


## proussos

*Προς άπαντες ενδιαφερόμενους...κάνετε λίγη υπομονή γιατί έρχονται φωτογραφίες από την τοποθέτηση βολβού στη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη. Πιθανόν σε κάποιο κουτί να υπάρχει και φωτογραφία της πλώρης εν κινήσει με τον βολβό αφ'υψηλού !*
*Μην λυσάξετε μόνο γιατί είμαι σε στάδιο μετακόμισης...αν βιάζεστε πολύ...ανατρέξετε σε παλαιό τεύχος του ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ στη στήλη των αναγνωστών....και όσοι κατάλαβαν...κατάλαβαν !*

----------


## polykas

*Είναι βράδυ. Μην μας τρελαίνεις και χάσουμε και τον ύπνο μας...*

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Φίλε ¶ρη,μαζί με την ελπίδα ότι έχεις αναρώσει απο τον πυρετό που σε ταλαιπωρούσε,σου αφιερώνω την παρακάτω εκπληκτική φωτογραφία του cpt Ν.Χάλαρη,σκαναρισμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή!!
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18451


Ήμουν παρών μαζί με τον cpt Νίκο όταν τραβήχτηκε.Την ίδια μέρα είχαμε τραβήξει και το Ναιάς.Σαν τώρα θυμάμαι τις στιγμές!Αχ αυτές οι αναμνήσεις!Χίλλια ευχαριστώωωωωωωωω!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Ρε Αποστόλη κάνε λίγο στην άκρη να δω το μωρό!Θέλω επειγόντως το μοντελάκι άνωθεν της φώτο.Δίδεται και παχουλή αμοιβή.

(από το περιοδικό''ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ''

----------


## vinman

> Ρε Αποστόλη κάνε λίγο στην άκρη να δω το μωρό!Θέλω επειγόντως το μοντελάκι άνωθεν της φώτο.Δίδεται και παχουλή αμοιβή.
> 
> (από το περιοδικό''ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ''


 
¶ρη,την ίδια σκέψη έκανα και εγώ προχθες που αγόρασα το περιοδικό και είδα την φωτογραφία!!
Επίσης χάθηκε ο φωτογράφος να το βγάλει και χωρίς τον Βεντούρη μπροστά? :Very Happy:

----------


## karystos

Φωτογράφος της συγκεκριμένης φωτο δεν είμαι εγώ για να πω του ανθρώπου να πάει πάρα κει αλλά όλο και κάτι έχω για εσας και μάλιστα και με λίγο ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗ μέσα.  
pt-1.jpg 
pt-2.jpg

----------


## vinman

Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε Karystos!!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Φωτογράφος της συγκεκριμένης φωτο δεν είμαι εγώ για να πω του ανθρώπου να πάει πάρα κει αλλά όλο και κάτι έχω για εσας και μάλιστα και με λίγο ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗ μέσα. 
> 
> pt-1.jpg 
> 
> pt-2.jpg


Φίλε Karystos ευχαριστώ πολύ,μου έφτιαξες το κέφι!Δέ μου λές είσαι για μια απόπειρα......................δανεισμού μωρε,έτσι για λίγο.Είναι υπέροχο!

----------


## polykas

*Το αγαπημένο σου πλοίο φίλε Κανάρη στην Τήνο...*

*Copyright Leandros.*


2 (238).jpg

----------


## vinman

> *Το αγαπημένο σου πλοίο φίλε Κανάρη στην Τήνο...*
> 
> *Copyright Leandros.*
> 
> 
> 2 (238).jpg


Γιώργο άρχισες τις μπαλωθιές απο το Ναιάς και συνεχίζεις με το Παναγία...
Τι άλλο μας περιμένει απόψε??
Πραγματικά υπέροχη!!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> *Το αγαπημένο σου πλοίο φίλε Κανάρη στην Τήνο...*
> 
> *Copyright Leandros.*
> 
> 
> 2 (238).jpg


Tρεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεελλλλλλλλαααααααααααααααααα!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ευχααααααααααααααααριιιιιιιιιστωωωωωωωωωωωω!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Απίθανη φωτο! Το καγκελάκι που του είχαν βάλει χαμηλά γύρω από την πρύμνη το προσέξατε; Αυτό δεν το είχα ξαναδεί!

----------


## vinman

*''Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ*
*ΔΙΑ ΣΥΡΟ -ΤΗΝΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ''!!!*
*''Μπορείτε σε 3.30 ώρες να βρίσκεστε στη Σύρο...''*
Απο την μπροσούρα της Ventouris Ferries του 1984,για όλο το Ναυτιλία!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19827

----------


## vinman

Για τους φίλους Leo και ¶ρη,το Παναγία Τήνου στη Σύρο,μέσα απο την μπροσούρα της AK VENTOURIS του 1989!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20379

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε.Ήδη το μυαλό μου ταξιδεύει 20 χρόνια πίσω όταν και πρωτοταξίδεψα με τη ''καραβούκλα μου''.Και συγχρόνως μελαγχόλησα.Αλλά είπαμε ο χρόνος................

----------


## lifeguard

...μακάρι να υπήρχαν blogs τότε που έφευγε για τα ξένα... απλά δεν θα έφευγε, γιατί και αυτό το πλοίο άξιζε να γίνει το Μουσείο της Ακτοπλοϊας!

----------


## giorgos....

συμφωνώ....

----------


## vinman

Φωτογραφημένο απο ψηλά στο λιμάνι της Τήνου,μέσα απο την μπροσούρα της Ventouris ferries του 1984....
Η φώτο δεν έχει καλή ανάλυση,αλλά βλέπουμε καθαρά την κομψή μορφή του σε όλο της το μεγαλείο...!!
Αφιερωμένη στον Leo,στον ¶ρη,στον Polyka,στον Rocinante και στον Roi Baudoin!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22156

----------


## polykas

*Σε ευχαριστούμε Μανώλη....*

----------


## kastro

Αυτό δεν είναι το ¶ρτεμις της εταιρείας που είχε και το MINOAN PRINCE;

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

E, αμα κοιταξεις τον τιτλο του θεματος, θα παρεις την απαντηση που ζητας.

----------


## stelios_ag

> Αυτό δεν είναι το ¶ρτεμις της εταιρείας που είχε και το MINOAN PRINCE;


Βεβαίως αυτό είναι!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Αυτό είναι το ένα και το μοναδικό ''Παναγία Τήνου''.Vinman πολλά πολλά ευχαριστώ.Όσο για τις γραμμές του...........................ουδέν σχόλιον!

----------


## Rocinante

Σπανιοτατη φωτογραφια Vinman σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Ναιάς ΙΙ-Βρε καλώς την πέρδικααααααααα!!!!!
Παναγία Τήνου-Ξαναγύρισα.Μου λείψατε!!!!!
Ναιάς ΙΙ-Είσαι για μια ψιλή έτσι για να θυμηθούμε τα παλιά?
Παναγία Τήνου-Πάλι τα ίδια?15 χρόνια δε βαρέθηκες να βλέπεις τη πρύμνη μου?
Ναιάς ΙΙ-Μάλλον έχεις δίκιο.Παρασύρθηκα.Πάω για τα γνωστά Τ-Μ-Σ-Π.Εσύ?
Παναγία Τήνου-Για σέρβις,τα γνωστά μωρέ!Εύχομαι να σε ξαναδώ!
Ναιάς ΙΙ-Και γω.Καλά ταξίδια να χεις παλιόφιλε!!!!!!!

----------


## giorgos....

πανέμορφη φώτο μεγάλης συναισθηματικής αξίας και απίστευτος διάλογος..
πολύ θα ήθελα να ακούω τα πλοία να μιλάνε μεταξύ τους.. δέν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε τι θα ακούγαμε..

----------


## Leo

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον giorgos...., όλο αυτό σήμερα ΑΡΗ είναι εξαιρετικό. Ευχαριστούμε

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Η φωτο ειναι του 1999 γιατι το ναιας εχει στην κοντρα γφυρα δυο πινακιδες που γραφουν ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ που τις πληρωσαν απο την τσεπη τους οι αξιωματικοι!Και το 2000 ηταν πεταμενες παραδιπλα!!!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Aν το ζητούμενο για την φωτογραφία είναι το πότε τραβήχτηκε τότε με όλη την καλή διάθεση''ΝΑΙ'' είναι του 1999.Οι χρονολογίες κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη είναι περιττές διότι αυτά τα διαμάντια πέρασαν στο χρονοντούλαπο της ιστορίας(δηστυχώς).

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ετσι ειναι οπως τα λες!Αλλα για ιστορικους λογους το αναφερω!

----------


## vinman

> Ναιάς ΙΙ-Βρε καλώς την πέρδικααααααααα!!!!!
> Παναγία Τήνου-Ξαναγύρισα.Μου λείψατε!!!!!
> Ναιάς ΙΙ-Είσαι για μια ψιλή έτσι για να θυμηθούμε τα παλιά?
> Παναγία Τήνου-Πάλι τα ίδια?15 χρόνια δε βαρέθηκες να βλέπεις τη πρύμνη μου?
> Ναιάς ΙΙ-Μάλλον έχεις δίκιο.Παρασύρθηκα.Πάω για τα γνωστά Τ-Μ-Σ-Π.Εσύ?
> Παναγία Τήνου-Για σέρβις,τα γνωστά μωρέ!Εύχομαι να σε ξαναδώ!
> Ναιάς ΙΙ-Και γω.Καλά ταξίδια να χεις παλιόφιλε!!!!!!!


Απλά φανταστική!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε ¶ρη!!

----------


## nikolas200

Mπράβο ρε Αρη. Ευχαριστούμε πολυ

----------


## polykas

> Ναιάς ΙΙ-Βρε καλώς την πέρδικααααααααα!!!!!
> Παναγία Τήνου-Ξαναγύρισα.Μου λείψατε!!!!!
> Ναιάς ΙΙ-Είσαι για μια ψιλή έτσι για να θυμηθούμε τα παλιά?
> Παναγία Τήνου-Πάλι τα ίδια?15 χρόνια δε βαρέθηκες να βλέπεις τη πρύμνη μου?
> Ναιάς ΙΙ-Μάλλον έχεις δίκιο.Παρασύρθηκα.Πάω για τα γνωστά Τ-Μ-Σ-Π.Εσύ?
> Παναγία Τήνου-Για σέρβις,τα γνωστά μωρέ!Εύχομαι να σε ξαναδώ!
> Ναιάς ΙΙ-Και γω.Καλά ταξίδια να χεις παλιόφιλε!!!!!!!


*Κανάρη είσαι ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟΣ.*

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Χωρίς λόγια.............................

----------


## giorgos....

όντως.. τα λόγια είναι περιτά..

----------


## polykas

> Χωρίς λόγια.............................


*Kανάρη σε ευχαριστούμε....*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

panagia tinou σε μια φωτο του Γ.Κουρουπη που μαλλον θα αρεσει!
panagia tinou aerial1.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> panagia tinou σε μια φωτο του Γ.Κουρουπη που μαλλον θα αρεσει!
> panagia tinou aerial1.jpg


όχι απλά άρεσει τρελένει  :Wink:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> panagia tinou σε μια φωτο του Γ.Κουρουπη που μαλλον θα αρεσει!
> panagia tinou aerial1.jpg


Εμένα δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου πάντως.Καραβάκι της πλάκας ήτανε :Very Happy: .Πέρα από τη πλάκα είναι αριστουργηματική.Ένα ήταν..........BEN BRUCE σε ευχαριστώ πολύ προσωπικά!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Tι όνειρο να είχε δεί ο χριστιανός που το σχεδίασε; 50 χρόνια περάσανε και εξακολουθεί να μαγνητίζει, όχι μόνο τα μάτια αλλά και τη σκέψη.

----------


## nikolas200

AΠΛΑ ΦΟΒΕΡΗ.... ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ

----------


## moutsokwstas

> panagia tinou σε μια φωτο του Γ.Κουρουπη που μαλλον θα αρεσει!
> panagia tinou aerial1.jpg


μπορει να αναφερομαστε στα μεγαθηρια των 200 και βαλε μετρων με θαυμασμο, αλλα υπαρχουν και καποιες παλιες <<καραβανες>> οπως αυτο εδω, που εχουν τη χαρη και την ομορφια τους πραγματικα! γιατι και τοτε υπηρχαν βαπορια με τα δεδομενα και τις συνθηκες τις εκαστοτε εποχης.

----------


## Rocinante

Ηταν ενα πλοιο χωρις αδελφια ξαδελφια κλπ. Ηταν απλως ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟ !!!
Καποιοι ειπαν οτι ηταν παλιομοδιτικης σχεδιασης. Δοκιμαστε να το φανταστειτε με λιγο διαφορετικη πρυμνη καντε καποιες μικροαλλαγες και θα δειτε ενα πλοιο Highspeed σχεδιασης κατι σαν Corsica Express III σε μεγαλυτερο και φυσικα ομορφοτερο.
Σε ευχαριστουμε Ben Bruce για το πρωτοχρονιατικο δωρο σου.

----------


## Apostolos

Συγνώμη αλλα θα προτειμούσα ένα καινούργιο Π.Τ αντι των αλουμινοτενεκέδων με λίγο ψηλότερο γκαράζ, λίιγο ποιο σύγχρονη εμφάνηση και ταχύτητα 25 μιλιών α.ω

----------


## Rocinante

> Συγνώμη αλλα θα προτειμούσα ένα καινούργιο Π.Τ αντι των αλουμινοτενεκέδων με λίγο ψηλότερο γκαράζ, λίιγο ποιο σύγχρονη εμφάνηση και ταχύτητα 25 μιλιών α.ω


Αχ Αποστολε μην αναφερεις το θεμα γκαραζ. Μου θυμιζεις μια απιστευτη περιπετεια το καλοκαιρι που ταξιδεψα με Highspeed... :Sad: 
Και οταν ανεφερα πριν για την πρυμνη ηταν επειδη το πλοιο αυτο επασχε στην προσβαση του γκαραζ που ηταν στο πλαι. Αλλα απο την αλλη δεν μπορεις να κοψεις μια τετοια υπεροχη καμπυλη πρυμνη οπως καναν καποιοι ιεροσυλοι. Αληθεια ποιο ηταν το πλοιο εκεινο που ειχε μια παρομια πρυμνη η οποια αναδιπλωνε για να αποκαλυφθει απο μεσα η μπουκαπορτα. Καπου ειχα δει μια φωτογραφια αλλα δεν θυμαμε ποιο ηταν.

----------


## Apostolos

Νομίζω ενα απο τα πολλα ειναι το σημερινό (με το αδελφο του) Orient Queen
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/starward_1968.htm

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Aν και καρα-off topic, μονο το Orient Queen (σαν Starward), ειχε γκαραζ για 220 οχηματα, το οποιο αργοτερα κλειστηκε. Το αδερφο, φτιαχτηκε απο την αρχη χωρις γκαραζ! Αλλο που διπλωνε o καταπελτης, σαν του Σαπφω, ηταν των Κνωσος-Φαιστος (αλλα δεν ξερω ποτε αφαιρεθηκαν). Ενα αλλο, ηταν και το Paloma, της Afroessa Lines, αφου ηταν τρεναδικο. Το ιδιο και η Ρενεττα παλιοτερα.

----------


## Rocinante

> Aν και καρα-off topic, μονο το Orient Queen (σαν Starward), ειχε γκαραζ για 220 οχηματα, το οποιο αργοτερα κλειστηκε. Το αδερφο, φτιαχτηκε απο την αρχη χωρις γκαραζ! Αλλο που διπλωνε o καταπελτης, σαν του Σαπφω, ηταν των Κνωσος-Φαιστος (αλλα δεν ξερω ποτε αφαιρεθηκαν). Ενα αλλο, ηταν και το Paloma, της Afroessa Lines, αφου ηταν τρεναδικο. Το ιδιο και η Ρενεττα παλιοτερα.


Το Ρεναττα ( Deutshland ) θυμομουνα Finnpartner τελικα. Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## Ellinis

> Αλλο που διπλωνε o καταπελτης, σαν του Σαπφω, ηταν των Κνωσος-Φαιστος (αλλα δεν ξερω ποτε αφαιρεθηκαν). Ενα αλλο, ηταν και το Paloma, της Afroessa Lines, αφου ηταν τρεναδικο. Το ιδιο και η Ρενεττα παλιοτερα.


Kαι το Cephalonian Sky είχε visor στην πρύμνη.

----------


## Leo

Κάτι περάσε στο ντούκου μάλλον... γιατί παρουσιάστηκε υπο μορφή ευχητήριας κάρτας. Θεωρώ ότι ό φίλος ΑΡΗΣ, αλλά και οι υπόλοιποι δεν πρέπει να χάσουν *αυτήν* την φωτογραφία του πλοίου, γι αυτό και την φέρνω σε μορφή link  :Wink: .

----------


## Rocinante

> Κάτι περάσε στο ντούκου μάλλον... γιατί παρουσιάστηκε υπο μορφή ευχητήριας κάρτας. Θεωρώ ότι ό φίλος ΑΡΗΣ, αλλά και οι υπόλοιποι δεν πρέπει να χάσουν *αυτήν* την φωτογραφία του πλοίου, γι αυτό και την φέρνω σε μορφή link .


Την ειδαμε την ειδαμε αλλα για να μην βγουμε Of topic (ποτεεεεε ) στο θεμα των ευχων δεν ειπαμε τιποτα. Να ναι καλα ο Καρολος.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Κάτι περάσε στο ντούκου μάλλον... γιατί παρουσιάστηκε υπο μορφή ευχητήριας κάρτας. Θεωρώ ότι ό φίλος ΑΡΗΣ, αλλά και οι υπόλοιποι δεν πρέπει να χάσουν *αυτήν* την φωτογραφία του πλοίου, γι αυτό και την φέρνω σε μορφή link .


Leo σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ.Φέτος κλείνουν 15 χρόνια από τότε που το Παναγία Τήνου άφησε την Σ-Τ-Μ και δεν σου κρύβω ότι η στεναχώρια παραμένει μέσα μου από τότε.Αλλά ο χρόνος δηστυχώς δεν καταλαβαίνει τίποτα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παναγια τηνου το 1990 καλοκαιρι στην τηνο με τα χρωματα της AKV

akv.jpg

----------


## Peadar74

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους, το "Παναγία Τήνου" ήταν η αιτία που ανακάλυψα αυτό το forum. Ήταν το αγαπημένο μου καράβι και είχα ταξιδέψει πάρα πολλές φορές με αυτό και πάντα Κυριακές για την κόντρα με το Ναϊάς. 
Έχω κάποιες φωτογραφίες κι εγώ. Θα τις ψάξω, θα τις σκανάρω και θα σας τις στείλω.

----------


## Leo

Καλώς ήρθες φίλε Peadar74, εδώ θα χαρείς κόντρεσ, απόψεις και όμορφες φωτογραφίες... Καλή συνέχεια λοιπόν. :Very Happy:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Τα σινιαλα της AKV τα θεωρω τα πιο ομορφα που ειχε το πλοιο. Μηπως θυμαται κανεις να μου πει, απο τοτε που ηρθε, μεχρι που πουληθηκε στις Μινωικες, ποια εταιρια το ειχε και για ποσο?

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Το χαρακτηριστικο του βαποριου ειναι η μεγαλη πλωρη που εντυπωσιαζει  :Smile:

----------


## Rocinante

> Το χαρακτηριστικο του βαποριου ειναι η μεγαλη πλωρη που εντυπωσιαζει


Και φυσικα Μιχαλη θα προσεξες και ολο τον κοσμο που ειναι στην πλωρη. ΑΠΟΛΑΥΣΗ!!!!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Πλώρη πραγματικού βαποριού που σέβεται αυτούς που ταξιδεύουν(αν) μαζί του.Όσοι το ζήσαμε είμαστε τυχεροί όσοι όχι ίσως μπορέσουν να το φανταστούν.Για όλους τους φίλους και αυτοί ξέρουν ποιοί είναι :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Θεαααααααααααα!!!!
Κουβέρτα ώς το κοράκι???

----------


## manolis m.

Katapliktiki phwtografia Ari! Opws episis panemorfes phwtografies tou Ben Bruch !

----------


## sea_serenade

Καλά, τι άπαιχτη φωτό είναι αυτή........!!!!!! ¶ρη που την ξετρύπωσες??? Όλα τα λεφτά, τι να λέμε!!!!!!!!!

----------


## eliasaslan

Καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες όλων σας παιδιά, σας ευχαριστώ που γνώρισα αυτό το πλοίο!! Μία ερώτηση όμως ρε παιδιά, τα αυτκίνητα από που έμπαιναν???

----------


## Ellinis

Aπό τις μπουκαπόρτες που φαίνονται στα πλαϊνά του.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eγω θα βαλω αυτη τη φωτο του 1993, μολις τελειωσε την καριερα του ως ακτοπλοικο, στη οποια αποτυπονεται καθαρα ,για οσους θυμουνται,ο θαυμασμος των περαστικων που εβλεπαν το πλοιο μαχαιρι να στεκεται ορθιο.Σιγουρα το εδεναν στην πιο μαρκετιστικη θεση του λιμανιου!

a film (7).jpg

----------


## eliasaslan

Σε ευχαροστώ Ellinis, Ben πανέμορφη φωτογραφία να είσαι καλά!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Eγω θα βαλω αυτη τη φωτο του 1993, μολις τελειωσε την καριερα του ως ακτοπλοικο, στη οποια αποτυπονεται καθαρα ,για οσους θυμουνται,ο θαυμασμος των περαστικων που εβλεπαν το πλοιο μαχαιρι να στεκεται ορθιο.Σιγουρα το εδεναν στην πιο μαρκετιστικη θεση του λιμανιου!


Πολύ όμορφη BEN BRUCE αλλά με μια διόρθωση.Εάν είχε δέσει πλέον σαν ακτοπλοικό τότε πρέπει να είναι το 1994,αφού Γενάρη του ιδίου έτους σταμάτησε.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Όλες οι φωτογραφίες που ανεβάσατε είναι πανέμορφες.

Το "Παναγία Τήνου" είναι, ίσως, ο μεγαλύτερος από τους θρύλους που ταξίδεψαν στο Αιγαίο τα τελευταία χρόνια.  
Μαζί με το "Μιαούλης" και το "Κανάρης" αποτελούν το Πάνθεον των πλοίων της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοϊας.

----------


## Ellinis

Μη ξεχνάς και το βάπορα ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ γιατί στεναχωριέμαι  :Wink:

----------


## giorgos....

πανέμορφα και θρυλικά βαπόρια και τα 2. και το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ αλλά και ο φίλος του που φαίνεται απο πίσω.. χε..χε..

----------


## Apostolos

> στη οποια αποτυπονεται καθαρα ,για οσους θυμουνται,ο θαυμασμος των περαστικων που εβλεπαν το πλοιο μαχαιρι να στεκεται ορθιο.


Και εγώ εκει το θυμάμαι μικρούλης, όταν ειχα φάει τον παππου μου να με κατεβάσει με το 218 στο λιμάνι... Ειχα σταθεί πάνω απο 10 λεπτά κατάπλωρα και χάζευα την ισορροπία του! Θυμάμαι και σε κάποιο τεύχος του Εφοπλιστή ειχαν αφιέρωμα στις πλώρες και με σχετική φώτο έγραφε "Ζηλευτή ισορροπία"
Τι μου θυμήσατε...

----------


## polykas

*BEN BRUCE και  ¶ρη καταπληκτικές οι φωτογραφίες σας.Μπράβο*

----------


## vinman

¶ρη και Ben Bruce,ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ για τις φωτογραφιες που ανεβάσατε!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δυο φωτο του αρτεμις, και παντα παναγια τηνου στις καρδιες μας, που ισως τις ψαχνουν πολλοι!

negative (846).jpg

negative (871).jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Δυο φωτο του αρτεμις, και παντα παναγια τηνου στις καρδιες μας, που ισως τις ψαχνουν πολλοι!


BEN δεν παίζεσαι.Είναι καταπληκτικές.Πρέπει να είναι η προετοιμασία του σαν ''¶ρτεμις'' πλέον.Προσωπικά σε ευχαριστώ για τα διαμάντια που ανεβάζεις :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

> Δυο φωτο του αρτεμις, και παντα παναγια τηνου στις καρδιες μας, που ισως τις ψαχνουν πολλοι!


Σημαντικες, σημαντικοτατες οι φωτογραφιες σου BEN BRUCE αλλα σημαντικοτερο ειναι αυτο που λες:
και παντα παναγια τηνου στις καρδιες μας...
Υπερευχαριστουμε...

----------


## avenger

Ben και υπόλοιποι φίλοι, σας εύχομαι καλή χρονιά με υγεία, υγεία, υγεία....
Θαυμάσιες οι φωτογραφίες Βen ευχαριστούμε πολύ!

----------


## polykas

> Δυο φωτο του αρτεμις, και παντα παναγια τηνου στις καρδιες μας, που ισως τις ψαχνουν πολλοι!
> 
> negative (846).jpg
> 
> negative (871).jpg


*Απίστευτες φωτό.Σε ευχαριστούμε BEN BRUCE που τις μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας.
*

----------


## proussos

_Μια φωτό που μιλάει από μόνη της...από το φακό του Γιώργου Γιαννακή !_

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> _Μια φωτό που μιλάει από μόνη της...από το φακό του Γιώργου Γιαννακή !_


 
Tί μας κάνεις ρε φίλε Proussos.Μόλις έκατσα να φάω και κόντεψα να πνιγώ.Κούκλα με τα όλα της.

----------


## sea_serenade

Όχι μόνο μιλάει απο μόνη της αλλά λέει και πάρα πολλά......Ωραίος ο proussos, μπράβο!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aλλη μια φωτο του παναγια τηνου στην τηνο αφιερωμενη στον φιλο απο τα παλια proussos!

negative (873).jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

ΒΕΝ μας φτιάχνεις πάλι βραδιάτικα.Και πλησιάζει μια σημαντική επέτειος.Ποιά είναι αυτή? :Wink:

----------


## proussos

Συγχωρήστε με για την καθυστέρηση αλλά νομίζω ότι άξιζε τον κόπο...ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε όσους βοήθησαν έμπρακτα και έμψυχα...ξέρουν αυτοί !
Απολαύστε λοιπόν το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ το 1991 τις ημέρες τοποθέτησης του βολβού στην πέτρινη του Βασιλειάδη...

pt.jpg

pt1.jpg

pt2.jpg

----------


## nikolas200

PROUSSOS KAI BEN BRUCE ΜΑΣ ΦΤΙΑΞΑΤΕ ΝΥΧΤΙΑΤΙΚΑ. ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ

----------


## Rocinante

> Συγχωρήστε με για την καθυστέρηση αλλά νομίζω ότι άξιζε τον κόπο...ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε όσους βοήθησαν έμπρακτα και έμψυχα...ξέρουν αυτοί !
> Απολαύστε λοιπόν το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ το 1991 τις ημέρες τοποθέτησης του βολβού στην πέτρινη του Βασιλειάδη...


Εξαιρετικο ντοκουμεντο. Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ.

----------


## nikolas200

Τι να σε συγχωρήσουμε φίλε μου. Εδώ μας έδωσες φωτογραφίες αληθηνά ντοκουμέντα

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ben Bruce και proussos, σας ευχ*αριστούμε πάρα πολύ.

"Παναγία Τήνου"* εν πλώ...
*"Παναγία Τήνου"* στου Βασιλειάδη ...

Το πλοίο είναι εδώ και ταξιδεύει ξανά μαζί με τα όνειρά μας.

----------


## Ellinis

> ΒΕΝ μας φτιάχνεις πάλι βραδιάτικα.Και πλησιάζει μια σημαντική επέτειος.Ποιά είναι αυτή?


Τελικά ποιά είναι η επέτειος που πλησιάζει;

----------


## proussos

> Τελικά ποιά είναι η επέτειος που πλησιάζει;


Σαν σήμερα...15 χρόνια πρίν...το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ αποχαιρετούσε τα λιμάνια και τους κατοίκους των νησιών που (εξ)υπηρέτησε !
Σημαιοστολισμένο αποχαιρετούσε με τη μοναδική σφυρίχτρα του τη Σύρο,την Τήνο,την Μύκονο...σηκώνοντας τους νησιώτες-κυριολεκτικά-στο πόδι...κάνοντάς τους να κλαίνε και να το κοιτάνε με μάτια υγρά μέχρι τη στιγμή που θα χανόταν από τη γραμμή του ορίζοντα !
Αυτή είναι επέτειος...

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Mε πρόλαβε λοιπόν ο καλός μου φίλος Proussos.Σαν σήμερα πριν 15 χρόνια το πλοίο της καρδιάς μου μας αποχαιρετούσε και έκλαιγα σαν να έχανα έναν δικό μου άνθρωπο.Όσα περιγράφει ο φίλος Proussos τα έχω σε βίντεο και πιστέψτε με είναι πολύ συγκινητικό.
24 Ιανουαρίου 1994.
Για όλους τους φίλους

----------


## polykas

_Proussos σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις μνήμες που μας ξυπνάς.Είσαι απίθανος.Θέλω προσωπικά να σε ευχαριστήσω για τις ιστορικές φωτογραφίες σου,που τις μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας ,όπως επίσης για ακόμη μία φορά θέλω να ευχαριστήσω και τον καλό φίλο BEN BRUCE.Nα είστε καλά._

----------


## polykas

*Κανάρη μας αποτελείωσες.*_Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ._

----------


## nikolas200

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ που μοιράζεσαι αυτες τις πολυτιμες πραγματικά φωτογραφίες μαζί μας

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σας ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για όλα αυτά που μοιραστήκα μαζί μας.

Ένιωσα σαν να βρισκόμουν και εγώ εκεί.

Το καράβι σημαιοστολισμένο να αποχαιρατά ένα-ένα τα γνώριμα λιμάνια και τους ανθρώπους που το αγάπησαν και το ταξίδεψαν...

Ξαναγύρισε, βέβαια, ως "Άρτεμις".
Αλλά, στο μεταξύ, είχαν αλλάξει πολλά από εκείνη την ημέρα του Ιανουαρίου του 1994...

----------


## proussos

*Δεν ξέρω που να πρωτο-αφιερώσω αυτήν την φωτογραφία...μιλάει από μόνη της και μας ξυπνά πολλές αναμνήσεις !* 
*Τυχεροί όσοι το θέαμα αυτό το απόλαυσαν ζωντανό...Polyka με τους συνεργάτες σου ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ που με κάνατε να ''ταξιδέψω'' ξανά αυτήν την πλώρη έστω και στο διαδίκτυο !!!*

*ΑΠΟΛΑΥΣΤΕ ΤΗ...*

volvos.jpg

----------


## proussos

¶λλη μία...του Γιώργου Κουρούπη αν δεν κάνω λάθος ! 
Σκέτη κ--λα...τι άλλο να πώ !

pant.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

που είσαι ρε κανάρη να τις δεις..
ξύπνιοι θα μείνουμε βραδυάτικα.. να είσαι καλά φίλε..

----------


## proussos

> *Προς άπαντες ενδιαφερόμενους...κάνετε λίγη υπομονή γιατί έρχονται φωτογραφίες από την τοποθέτηση βολβού στη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη. Πιθανόν σε κάποιο κουτί να υπάρχει και φωτογραφία της πλώρης εν κινήσει με τον βολβό αφ'υψηλού !*
> *Μην λυσάξετε μόνο γιατί είμαι σε στάδιο μετακόμισης...αν βιάζεστε πολύ...ανατρέξετε σε παλαιό τεύχος του ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ στη στήλη των αναγνωστών....και όσοι κατάλαβαν...κατάλαβαν !*


*Νομίζω ότι κράτησα τις υποσχέσεις μου...*

----------


## vinman

> ¶λλη μία...του Γιώργου Κουρούπη αν δεν κάνω λάθος ! 
> Σκέτη κ--λα...τι άλλο να πώ !


...πολλά εγκεφαλικά για κάποιους απο εμάς...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειναι μεγαλη υποθεση τοτε που ολοι τα Β Α Π Ο Ρ Ι Α τα ειχαν δεδομενα να υπαρχουν 5-6 proussos - Roi baudoin - Εσπερος κτλ να καθονται και να περπατουν φωτογραφικα τα αγαπημενα τους σκαρια και μπραβο proussos για τις μοναδικες φωτο της αγαπημενης παναγιας!

----------


## sea_serenade

proussos μου έφτιαξες τη μέρα, λόγω τιμής!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## polykas

> Ειναι μεγαλη υποθεση τοτε που ολοι τα Β Α Π Ο Ρ Ι Α τα ειχαν δεδομενα να υπαρχουν 5-6 proussos - Roi baudoin - Εσπερος κτλ να καθονται και να περπατουν φωτογραφικα τα αγαπημενα τους σκαρια και μπραβο proussos για τις μοναδικες φωτο της αγαπημενης παναγιας!


_Πράγματι ,αξίζουν πολλά συγχαρητήρια σε μία μικρή ομάδα ,ονόματα δεν αναφέρω ,που μοιράζονται μαζί μας το πολύτιμο και σπάνιο αρχείο τους.Τους ευχαριστούμε πολύ.
_

----------


## proussos

¶λλο ένα παράθυρο στο παρελθόν...με τα συναισθήματα του παρόντος !!!
Για την ομάδα που έκανε το φωτογραφικό μου υλικό...άφθαρτο !

artemis_her.jpg

artemis_heraklion.jpg

pt1.jpg

pt2_art.jpg

----------


## capten4

φανταστικεs φωτο !!η τελευταια ειναι ολα τα λεφτα !! η αρχοντισα του αιγαιου, και πισω τηs ο διαδοχοs !!

----------


## kastkon8

αυτες οι φωτο απο το αρτεμις ειναι οταν ειμουν και εγω μονοημερες κρουαζερες Ηρακλειο Σαντορινη Η τελευταια ειναι στον Πειραια την ημερα που το δεσαμε 13 Οκτοβριου

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> ¶λλο ένα παράθυρο στο παρελθόν...με τα συναισθήματα του παρόντος !!!
> Για την ομάδα που έκανε το φωτογραφικό μου υλικό...άφθαρτο !
> 
> artemis_her.jpg
> 
> artemis_heraklion.jpg
> 
> pt1.jpg
> 
> pt2_art.jpg


*Οι ιστορικές σου φώτο φίλε proussos είναι φανταστικές,σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!!Να είσαι πάντα καλά!!!*

----------


## nikolas200

Πραγματικά Συλλεκτικες φίλε proussos. Ειδικά εκείνη με την πλώρη του ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ 2 αντιπραθετει τα 2 πλόια το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ 1 & 2. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ

----------


## polykas

> ¶λλο ένα παράθυρο στο παρελθόν...με τα συναισθήματα του παρόντος !!!
> Για την ομάδα που έκανε το φωτογραφικό μου υλικό...άφθαρτο !
> 
> artemis_her.jpg
> 
> artemis_heraklion.jpg
> 
> pt1.jpg
> 
> pt2_art.jpg



_Εσύ θα μας τρελάνεις με το αρχείο σου.Σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ..._

----------


## avenger

> ¶λλο ένα παράθυρο στο παρελθόν...με τα συναισθήματα του παρόντος !!!
> Για την ομάδα που έκανε το φωτογραφικό μου υλικό...άφθαρτο !
> 
> artemis_her.jpg
> 
> artemis_heraklion.jpg
> 
> pt1.jpg
> 
> pt2_art.jpg


φίλε proussos καταπληκτικές φωτό! Διακρίνεται κι ένα θρυλικό μπορντώ Skoda του 1970 παρκαρισμένο στο λιμάνι...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ φίλε.
Δεν πρόκειται για απλές φωτογραφίες, αλλά για πραγματική κατάθεση ψυχής.

Και εσύ και ο BEN BRUCE είστε πραγματικά γεναιόδωροι.
Και αυτό είνα πολύ σπουδαίο στις μέρες μας.

Είναι καλό οι φωτογραφίες να βγαίνουν από τα σεντούκια και να μοιράζονται με όλους όσους αγαπούν αυτά τα σκαριά.
Και μαζί με τις φωτογραφίες να αναμοχλεύονται και εικόνες, συναισθήματα και σκέψεις από όλα αυτά τα χρόνια.

Από όσα μου έχουν πει το πρώτο ταξίδι της "Παναγίας" έγινε στην Κίμωλο.
Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν ήταν πράγματι το πρώτο, αλλά όσους συνάντησα που ταξίδεψαν τότε στην Κίμωλο με το "Παναγία Τήνο" ....  ακόμα δεν το ξεχνούν.

----------


## Naias II

Με τα σινιάλα της Ventouris Ferries

ydrogeios.jpg

*Πηγή:Υδρόγειος*

----------


## nikolas200

ΝΑΙΑΣ η φωτογραφία σου είναι απλά ΜΑΓΙΚΗ

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ένα ένα τα πιο πολύτιμα διαμάντια στο περιδέραιο της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας.
Το *"Παναγία Τήνου"*, ως *"Κάπταιν Κωνσταντίνος"*, στην πρώτη του χρονιά στην Ελλάδα.
Βαμμένο μαύρο και με πλοίαρχο τον *Καπεταν-Κώστα Βεντούρη.*
Οι πιο ειδικοί ας μας ενημερώσουν για πόσο καιρό ταξίδεψε με τα χρώματα αυτά.
Πάντως πρέπει να ταξίδεψε πολύ λίγο.

Το εύρημα αυτό το ανακάλυψε ο καλό φίλος *polyka*s στην εφημερίδα *"Κυκλαδικόν Φώς"* (Έτος: 31ον - Αριθμός Φύλλου: 383) στο αρχείο του *Πανελληνίου Ιερού Ιδρύματος Ευαγγελιστρίας Τήνου.
* 
Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ τον φίλο *polyka* για όλα όσα έχει κάνει.

Πάιρνοντας την άδεια από τον polyka, θα ήθελα να την αφιερώσουμε στον Καπεταν-Κώστα Βεντούρη και στον φίλο proussos.

Μάλιστα, σήμερα να θυμίσουμε ότι είναι τα γενέθλια του *"Γεώργιος Εξπρές"*, στο οποίο ο Καπεταν-Κώστας  Βεντούρης έδωσε το όνομα του πατέρα του....

Κάπταιν Κωνσταντίνος.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

ανεκτίμητης αξίας αυτό το απόκομα της εφημερίδας..
πραγματικά απίστευτο..

----------


## vinman

> ανεκτίμητης αξίας αυτό το απόκομα της εφημερίδας..
> πραγματικά απίστευτο..


 
...μόνο ανεκτίμητης αξίας??
Δεν υπάρχουν λόγια....
Να είστε καλά παιδιά για αυτά που μας χαρίζετε!!
...και απο μένα ¶ρτεμις απο Minoan Cruises...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29708

----------


## giorgos....

επιδή βλέπω και πυροβολείτε αδιακρήτως, απο το να με πάρει και μένα καμία αδέσποτη, προτιμώ να ανταποδώσω τα πυρά..  να λοιπόν και ο βάπορας στη Σαντορίνη με τα χρώματα της *VSL* ώς *ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ..* είναι Ιούνιος του 1996


gg12.jpg

gg11.jpg
συγνώμη για την ποιότητα.. κάνω ότι καλύτερο μπορώ με το σκάνερ..

----------


## nikolas200

*ΦΟΒΕΡΕΣ ΦΩΤΟ. ΕΥΓΕ*

----------


## kastkon8

αγαπητε φιλε πολυ ομρφες οι φωτοφραφιες σου απο το βαπορι .μονο μια διορθωση ηταν ιουνιος του 1994 γιατι τον οκτωβρη το δεσαμε

----------


## giorgos....

έχεις δίκιο.. είναι το 1994..
τυπογραφικό λάθος.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

Roi, χαζευοντας ενα αρχειο με φωτο από τα φοιτητικά μου χρονια επεσα πάνω σ'αυτή τη..
Δεν λεω τιποτα...

Υ.Γ: Την πηγη της φωτο δεν τη θυμαμαι καθως περασαν καμποσα χρονια απο τοτε, οποτε ας πουμε Διαδικτυο. Επίσης αν καποιο μελος την εχει ηδη postαρει να ζητησω συγνωμη απλά η κίνηση ηταν καθαρα αυθόρμυτη!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Είναι τόσο όμορφη, φίλε Eng ....
Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ.
Η σκέψη σου είναι πολύ συθόρμητη και πολύ όμορφη.

----------


## Eng

> Είναι τόσο όμορφη, φίλε Eng ....
> Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ.
> Η σκέψη σου είναι πολύ συθόρμητη και πολύ όμορφη.


Μα μου έκανε απίστευτη εντυπωση το post που ειχες κάνει και χωρις υπερβολες επαθα πλάκα.. Λεω, αυτή τη φωτό καπου την εχω δει και εψαχνα ολα τα αρχεια με φωτο και οταν τη βρηκα, ενταξη "εμεινα"!! 
Πάντως να εισαι καλά και χαιρομαι πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια..
Ο αυθορμυτισμός είναι κάτι που το εχουμε εμεις οι θαλασσινοι.. :Wink:

----------


## Haddock

Μπορείς να προσπεράσεις τη *μεγαλοπρέπειά* της;;

Κλικ στη φωτογραφία για υπερχορταστική ανάλυση προς τέρψη της εκλεκτής ομήγυρης.  :Smile: 

ΥΓ. Παρόμοια είχε *δημοσιευτεί* και στο παρελθόν.

----------


## giorgos....

τί είπες τώρα ρε φίλε....? Δέος σε πιάνει....

----------


## sea_serenade

Απίστευτο  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised: !!!!!!!!!!

paroskayak έγραψες, δεν το συζητάω......

----------


## giorgos....

Παναγία Τήνου..
 
σάρωση0004.jpg

Κανάρη.... πού είσαι φίλε?

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Παναγία Τήνου..
> 
> σάρωση0004.jpg
> 
> Κανάρη.... πού είσαι φίλε?


Καλησπέρα σε όλους και Χρόνια Καλά.Φίλε Γιώργο η περίφημη αφίσα του ''βαπόραρού μου'' στις αρχές του 90.Σε υπερ ευχαριστώ.Κοιτάξτε χάρη ρε παιδιά!!!!!Μιλάει και..............πετάει!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## giorgos....

καλά είμαι φίλε.. σε χάσαμε.
για ρίξε μια ματιά.
άντε να ήσουν εκεί πάνω και να το κοίταζες.. σκέτη τρέλλα..
σάρωση0034.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το ¶ρτεμις πρώην Παναγία Τήνου, στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, το 1994 έχοντας ολοκληρώσει τις εργασίες του, λίγο πρίν την αναχώρησή του για το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου όπου θα συνέχιζε την καριέρα του σε νέο ρόλο...

artemis_.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Στη φωτογραφία το ¶ρτεμις το 1994 ενώ εγκαταλείπει μετά από χρόνια το λιμάνι του Πειραιά, αποχαιρετώντας το με συνεχή σφυρίγματα με προορισμό πλέον το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου Κρήτης, για όσους παρευρεθήκαμε εκείνο το απόγευμα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, η στιγμή ήταν φοβερά συγκινητική...

artemis.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Και πως να μη συγκινηθεί κανείς... 15 χρόνια μετά και κάθομαι και χαζεύω τις φωτογραφίες αποχαυνομένος.... 
Eκπληκτικό Βαπόρι - εκπληκτικές φωτογραφίες!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Kαταπληκτικη φωτο οπως μας εχει συνηθησει ο TSS APOLLON και να πουμε οτι η ventouris sea lines ηταν η πρωτη που εβαλε ενα τετοιο πλοιο στις κρουαζιερες του ηρακλειου.Να θυμησω οτι και το αιγαιον ηταν να παει εκει,αλλα καηκε, το πρωην κιμωλος εκανε καριερα εκει, το σητεια μεχρι προσφατα, το σαντορινη σκαι, πρωην μαρια πα.Μια πραγματικα πετυχημενη φορμουλα οπου και εδωσε ανασα ζωης στα αγαπημενα παλια ποσταλια!

----------


## nikolas200

Eνα μεγάλο μπράβο στον TSS APOLLON

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το Παναγία Τήνου σε ένα από τα τελευταία ακτοπλοϊκά του δρομολόγια, πλησιάζοντας στο λιμάνι της Τήνου.

panagia tinou.jpg

----------


## kastkon8

Πολυ ομορφη φωτο ειναι απο τον τελευταιο ρολο στα Ελληνικα νερα τον Οκτωβρη του ιδιου χρονου 13 του μηνα ημερα εκλογων το δεσαμε στου βασιλειαδη και απολυθηκε το πληρωμα. τωρα πως απολυθηκε ειναι αλλο θεμα

----------


## πλοιαρχος αντων

> Και απο μια διαφήμιση του επι VSL, στη Μύκονο και όπως πάντα πανέμορφο! ¶ντε να το συγκρίνεις με ό,τι δένει τώρα στο ίδιο σημείο...
> 
> untitled1.jpg


 τι πλοιο ηταν αυτο ρε,οντως ωραια φωτογραφια :Very Happy:

----------


## πλοιαρχος αντων

με ποσα μιλια πηγαινε το πλοιο;;;παιδια;;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> με ποσα μιλια πηγαινε το πλοιο;;;παιδια;;


 14  Αυγουστου 1981 Εκτακτο Δρομολογιο για Τηνο 22,5.

----------


## πλοιαρχος αντων

για την εποχη του πολυ γρηγορο...thanks!!!

----------


## Rocinante

Αν γυρισουμε τον χρονο πισω και αλλαξουμε λιγο τα πραγματα κατα την προσωπικη μου γνωμη οταν μπηκε στη γραμμη θα μπορουσε ανετα να ονομαζεται ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΙΙ.
Φιλε TSS APOLLON καποιο σχολιο?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Αν γυρισουμε τον χρονο πισω και αλλαξουμε λιγο τα πραγματα κατα την προσωπικη μου γνωμη οταν μπηκε στη γραμμη θα μπορουσε ανετα να ονομαζεται ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΙΙ.
> Φιλε TSS APOLLON καποιο σχολιο?


Φιλε ROCINANTE , και τα δυο ηταν σκετη ζωγραφια! Τι να θυμηθω και τι να ξεχασω απο αυτα τα ποσταλια...ΦΤΕΡΩΤΑ!!!!!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Ποιότης φωτογραφίας κάκιστη.Όμως λέει πολλά σε πολλούς.Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον φίλο giorgos...... και στον Roi!!!Μην στεναχωριέστε για τον διπλανό φίλο.Και τα δύο έτσι κι αλλιώς είναι κοντά μας!!!!

----------


## Django

Τι λες τώρα;! Μοναδική φωτογραφία, ευχαριστούμε πολύ!

----------


## giorgos....

ΑΡΗ να προειδοποιείς πρώτα.. μήν πάμε πάνω στο άνθος της ηλικίας μας απο καρδιά..
δυο αδελφάκια δίπλα δίπλα να προσπαθούν μαζί ,ενωμένα, να αντιμετωπίσουν τους παραλογισμούς και τα προβλήματα της "οικογένειας" τους που ήταν πάρα πολλά  ....
αυτή η φωτογραφία είναι σαν μια διαφήμηση πιστωτικής κάρτας που λέει στο τέλος..  "αξία ανεκτήμητη"

----------


## vinman

> Ποιότης φωτογραφίας κάκιστη.Όμως λέει πολλά σε πολλούς.Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον φίλο giorgos...... και στον Roi!!!Μην στεναχωριέστε για τον διπλανό φίλο.Και τα δύο έτσι κι αλλιώς είναι κοντά μας!!!!


¶ρη,το εγκεφαλικό έρχεται σε διπλή δόση...
Απίθανος!!

----------


## Rocinante

Οι σεισμολογοι λεγουν οτι η σε ενα ρηγμα εαν υπαρξει σεισμικη αδρανεια περα απο την αναμενομενη εχει σαν αποτελεσμα την συσωρευση σεισμικης ενεργειας με αποτελεσμα εν τελη η δονηση η οποια καποια στιγμη θα προκληθει να ειναι και ισχυροτερη.
Οπως λεμε ΑΡΗΣ..... :Very Happy:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Αναζητείται μεταφραστής.Αμοιβή ικανοποιητική!!

----------


## Rocinante

Ρε Αρη μας δουλευεις ;
ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΒΡΗΚΕΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΤΟΝ ΘΕΣ ΤΟΝ ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΤΗ ????????

mina.JPG

πηγη Fakta
μεσημεριανη βομβα Aris

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το *Παναγία Τήνου* στο λιμάνι της Τήνου το καλοκαίρι του 1989...

O230.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Η περήφανη πλώρη του *Παναγία Τήνου* στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά το 1993...

O231.jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Ε άμα δε τρελαθώ απόψε.........................Να σαι καλά ΑPOLLON!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Να δούμε και την πρύμνη σαν *¶ρτεμις* αυτή τη φορά...

O232.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ε να συμπληρωσω τον πολυ καλο φιλο TSS APOLLON με μια πλωρια του ARTEMIS

scans (88).jpg

----------


## giorgos....

respect.. συγχαρητήρια φίλε T.S.S APOLLON. να είσαι καλά που μας γυρνάς πίσω στο χρόνο..

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Καθαρό καθαρό και προπέλες διαμάντια.ΒΕΝ και ΑPOLLON για σας.

----------


## Rocinante

Τι να πει κανεις;
Απο το πρωι εδειχνε οτι τρελα πραγματα θα συμβουν στο θεμα της Wilhelmina...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το *Παναγία Τήνου* δεμένο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, ξεκινάει εργασίες...Σε λίγο θα λέγεται *¶ρτεμις...*
Χαρισμένη στον φίλο ΑΡΗ.

O234.jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Χίλλια ευχαριστώ APOLLON.Σαν να μην πέρασε μια μέρα...Έτσι νιώθω αυτήν την στιγμή.Πανέμορφο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## giorgos....

σαντορίνη 1994 ώς άρτεμις.

σάρωση0097.jpg

αφιερωμένη στον ΑΡΗ στον T.S.S  APOLLON στον BEN BRUCE που μας ταξιδεύουν ξανά μέσα απο τις φωτογραφίες τους αλλά και σε όλους τους συνταξιδιώτες του nautilia.gr.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιώργο.Ακόμα και εκεί που ήταν έκανε κόντρες με το Μinoan Prince και τα άλλα της παρέας.Τα του τύπου κάνω κρουαζιέρα ήταν κάτι που το βαπόρι δεν μπορούσε να το αντέξει.Είχα την τύχη να τα δω από κοντά αυτά.

----------


## nikosnasia

ΣΚΗΝΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΜΕΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΣΥΡΟ ΣΤΙΣ 3/6/92.
3.6.92 P.Tinou Camera.JPG

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> ΣΚΗΝΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΜΕΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΣΥΡΟ ΣΤΙΣ 3/6/92.
> 3.6.92 P.Tinou Camera.JPG


 
Kαι πολύ μάλιστα.Να σαι καλά φίλε.

----------


## vinman

¶ρη,Ben,Nikosnasia,giorgos...,και TSS APOLLON,μας τρελάνατε στην κυριολεξία με τα διαμάντια που ανεβάσατε...
Να είστε καλά όλοι..;-)

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ¶ρη,Ben,Nikosnasia,giorgos...,και TSS APOLLON,μας τρελάνατε στην κυριολεξία με τα διαμάντια που ανεβάσατε...
> Να είστε καλά όλοι..;-)


Φιλε Vinman  υπαρχει και συνεχεια.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Καθαρό καθαρό και προπέλες διαμάντια.ΒΕΝ και ΑPOLLON για σας.


Φιλε Αρη νομιζω οτι δεν υπαρχουν λογια να γραψω για το μεγαλειο αυτης της φωτογραφιας σου!!!!

----------


## japan

Και όχι μόνο. Ο ΑΡΗΣ προσφέρει σε όλους μας φωτογραφίες που δεν φανταζόμαστε ότι μπορεί να υπάρχουν.Το ίδιο και εσυ T.S.S APOLLON το ίδιο και ο εξαιρετικός BEN BRUCE.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ιούλιος 1990, το *Παναγία Τήνου* πλησιάζει την Τήνο...
Χαρισμενη   στο φίλο ¶ρη και Ben Bruce.

O236.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το *Παναγία Τήνου* στο λιμάνι της Τήνου τον Ιούλιο του 1993...

O239.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> Το *Παναγία Τήνου* στο λιμάνι της Τήνου τον Ιούλιο του 1993...


 Φιλε TSS APOLLON σε ευχαριστω γιατι σε καποιους εχω πει γιατι λατρευα αυτο το πλοιο και κλεινοντας τα ματια τους εχω περιγραψει ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΣΚΗΝΗ στο λιμανι της Τηνου. Και εχω δωσει μαλιστα εμφαση και στον καπνο. Θα μου επιτρεψεις να την αποθηκευσω γιατι τωρα δεν ειναι αναγκη να κλεινω τα ματια. Μονο ενα πραγμα λειπει απο την φωτογραφια σου. Ο ανατριχιαστικος υποκωφος ηχος των μηχανων.
Σε ευχαριστω και παλι.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Φιλε Αρη νομιζω οτι δεν υπαρχουν λογια να γραψω για το μεγαλειο αυτης της φωτογραφιας σου!!!! Την οποια παρεσυρα χωρις να ξερω πως πατωντας το εικονιδιο Σχολιο. Για αποφυγη πασης παρεξηγησεως *Η ΑΝΩΤΕΡΩ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΦΙΛΟΥ ΑΡΗ.*


Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι οι φωτογραφίες μας ανήκουν σε όλους εμάς που δεθήκαμε ,αγαπήσαμε,ταξιδέψαμε,φοβηθήκαμε,βραχήκαμε με τα μόνα δημιουργήματα του ανθρώπου,τα βαπόρια μας, που για το μόνο που είμαι σίγουρος είναι ένα:*''ΕΧΟΥΝ ΨΥΧΗ''*.

----------


## giorgos....

Μήπως να πάμε και μια βόλτα προς τα μέσα?

σάρωση0087.jpg

αφιερωμένη σε όλους..

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Τι μας θυμιζεις τωρα...ομορφα χρονια.

----------


## japan

> Μήπως να πάμε και μια βόλτα προς τα μέσα?
> 
> σάρωση0087.jpg
> 
> αφιερωμένη σε όλους..


Είσαι καταπληκτικός....φαντάζομαι θα έχεις και άλλες φωτό απο το εσωτερικό του πλοίου από τα ταξίδια που έχεις κάνει. Ωραία που θα ήταν αν ανέβαζές και άλλες. Ξέρεις εγώ τα πρώτα μου βήμματα τα έχω κάνει σε αυτό το πλοίο οπότε καταλαβαίνεις....4

----------


## Peadar74

paidia oi fotografies pou vazete einai oles yperoxes. exo omos mia aporia. eiste oloi naftikoi h' apla sas aresoun ta ploia. emena to panagia einai (oxi htan) to agapimeno mou ki exo kapoies fotos alla aftes pou exete eseis einai apisteftes.
yg. den eimai naftikos

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> paidia oi fotografies pou vazete einai oles yperoxes. exo omos mia aporia. eiste oloi naftikoi h' apla sas aresoun ta ploia. emena to panagia einai (oxi htan) to agapimeno mou ki exo kapoies fotos alla aftes pou exete eseis einai apisteftes.
> yg. den eimai naftikos


Δεν ειμαστε ολοι Ναυτικοι,ομως  σε ολους μας, αρεσουν τα πλοια.  Kαλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας φιλε Peadar 74.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑRTEMIS στην ακτη βασιλειαδη το 1995  ετοιμαζομενη πριν ξεκινησει για τις κρουαζιερες στη σαντορινη.Αφιερωμενη στον TSS APOLLON, Αris, nicosnasia, jolly roger kai giorgos ........ 
negative (936).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ΑRTEMIS στην ακτη βασιλειαδη το 1995 ετοιμαζομενη πριν ξεκινησει για τις κρουαζιερες στη σαντορινη.Αφιερωμενη στον TSS APOLLON, Αris, nicosnasia, jolly roger kai giorgos ........ 
> negative (936).jpg


ΒEN BRUCE θαυμασια φωτογραφια, απιθανο ντοκουμεντο! Ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Ανταποδίδω φίλε ΒΕΝ και στους γνωστούς λάτρεις του!!!!Μία φώτο του αδελφικού μου φίλου cpt Νίκου Χάλαρη σε μια περίοδο που μοιραζόμαστε ο ένας κάθε νέα φώτο του άλλου!!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Παναγία Τήνου,* Ιούλιος 1993, στο λιμάνι της Τήνου.
Χαρισμένη στον φίλο ΑΡΗ, Ben Bruce και Polyka.

panagia thnou.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Crazy photo TSS APOLLON η ιστορια του παναγια τηνου ξαναγραφεται εδω απο εσενα!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Παναγια Τηνου...* 



MAIL 005.jpg
Χαρισμενη στον BEN BRUCE λογω της ημερας...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eυχαριστω ευχαριστω!! :Very Happy:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

*Το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ φεύγει.......το αντίπαλον δέος έρχεται........με πολλά!!!!!!Γεια τους ΒΕΝ,APOLLON,Polykas,Nikos V,giorgos.......,Leo,Roi,Captain4.BEN πολύχρονος φίλε!!!!!*

----------


## capten4

ΦΟΒΕΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΕΣ ΕΙΚΟΝΕΣ....ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ !!

----------


## polykas

_Aπόλλων και ¶ρης είστε καταπληκτικοί.Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση σας._

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το *Παναγια Τηνου* το 1993 μπαινοντας στο λιμανι της Τηνου...

O286.jpg
Χαρισμενη στους φιλους ΑΡΗ, BEN BRUCE,DESPO,POLYKA,RENA,AERO.

----------


## harlek

Το 1993 δεν είναι και τόσο μακριά... θα πρέπει να φάνταζε αρκετά παράξενη μια τόσο στενή πρύμη χωρίς καταπέλτη δίπλα στα νεοφερμένα πλοία της εποχής εκείνης...

----------


## capten4

ΤΟ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ, ΠΩΣ ΦΑΝΤΑΖΕ ΣΑΝ  Η ΠΙΟ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ ΣΙΛΟΥΕΤΑ ΤΗΣ....

----------


## polykas

> Το *Παναγια Τηνου* το 1993 μπαινοντας στο λιμανι της Τηνου...
> 
> O286.jpg
> Χαρισμενη στους φιλους ΑΡΗ, BEN BRUCE,DESPO,POLYKA,RENA,AERO.


_Θα μας τρελάνεις εσύ ...:wink:Ευχαριστούμε πολύ καλέ φίλε Απόλλων, για το ''χρυσό'' αρχείο σου που μας προσφέρεις απλόχερα_... :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B Παναγια Τηνου... 


O287.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mια νεα ιστορια γραφει το θρυλικο παναγια τηνου μεσα απο τις σπανιες φωτο του μεγαλου TSS APOLLON εδω στο ναυτιλια!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ενα σκιτσο του Παναγια τηνου που ειχα φτιαξει το 1996 αφιερωμενο στον TSS APOLLON , PROUSSOS, giorgos........, leo, Rena, Roi Baudoin και στον κυριο νικο μας που προσφερει στεγη σε ολους εμας!


skitsa (3).jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Η τελευταία φορά που το πλοίο των ονείρων μου πέρασε έμεινε και αναχώρησε μια για πάντα από το σπίτι του!!!!!Το 94 δεν είχε πει την τελευταία του κουβέντα!!!!!Για όλους σας!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ο φιλος Αρης μεσα απο τις θαυμασιες φωτογραφιες του μας ταξιδευει με τα σκαρια του χθες... ταξιδι γεματο νοσταλγια και αναμνησεις! να εισαι καλα ΑΡΗ.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Η τελευταία φορά που το πλοίο των ονείρων μου πέρασε έμεινε και αναχώρησε μια για πάντα από το σπίτι του!!!!!Το 94 δεν είχε πει την τελευταία του κουβέντα!!!!!Για όλους σας!


Kαι ποτε ηταν αυτη η τελευταια φορα?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Ενα σκιτσο του Παναγια τηνου που ειχα φτιαξει το 1996 αφιερωμενο στον TSS APOLLON , PROUSSOS, giorgos........, leo, Rena, Roi Baudoin και στον κυριο νικο μας που προσφερει στεγη σε ολους εμας!
> 
> 
> skitsa (3).jpg


Να είσαι καλά φίλε Ben  :Wink:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Kαι ποτε ηταν αυτη η τελευταια φορα?


 1999 φίλε Finnpartner.Ένα μεσημέρι γυρνώντας σπίτι το είδα ξαφνικά μπροστά μου δεμένο απέναντι από την Πυροσβεστική για όσους γνωρίζουν από Σύρο.Αφού δεν έμεινα από καρδιά τότε......................

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Στην γεφυρα του *Παναγια Τηνου* ο φιλτατος _ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ κρατα το τιμονι του αγαπημενου του πλοιου.

leandros.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Δεν ξέρω αν τα έχετε προσέξει, για αυτό ρίξτε μια ματιά *εδώ* για κάποια υπέροχα σκίτσα του εσωτερικού του πλοίου επί εποχής SMZ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Παναγια Τηνου*...στην Τηνο.

209.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους ΑΡΗ, Prousso,Ben Bruce,despo, ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟ,Polyka,rocinante,karystos._

----------


## polykas

> F/B *Παναγια Τηνου*...στην Τηνο.
> 
> 209.jpg
> _χαρισμενη στους ΑΡΗ, Prousso,Ben Bruce,despo, ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟ,Polyka,rocinante,karystos._


*Eυχαριστώ πολύ Απόλλων...*

----------


## Ellinis

To βαόρι βγαίνει από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά για ένα ακόμη απολαυστικό ταξίδι προς τη Συροτηνομυκόνο...

Γύρω στο 1993

Image1.jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Ετοιμάζομαι να πάω για καφεδάκι!Στις 11:50 σφυράμε στον ¶γιο Δημήτριο και 12:00 νταν είμαστε δεμένοι.¶ρα προλαβαίνω να το καμαρώσω!!!Φίλε Ellinis με έφτιαξες Σαββατιάτικα:-D

----------


## vinman

> To βαόρι βγαίνει από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά για ένα ακόμη απολαυστικό ταξίδι προς τη Συροτηνομυκόνο...
> 
> Γύρω στο 1993
> 
> Image1.jpg


Επειδή σε μερικές ώρες θα περνάω και εγώ απο τα νερά που περνούσε κάποτε το Παναγία,θα κλείσω τα μάτια και θα σκέφτομαι ότι είμαι μέσα σ'αυτό και όχι στο superduperwowhighspeed που θα ταξιδεύω....
Σε ευχαριστούμε Ellinis.. :Wink:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Eγώ θα ονειρεύομαι ξύπνιος μια εικόνα σαν αυτή.........Περιμένω όλους τους φίλους μου στη πλώρη του βαποριού *μου* για ένα ταξίδι πραγματικά θαλασσινό με το μυαλό να ταξιδεύει χωρίς όμως να ξέρει και το ίδιο που.Σας περιμένω λοιπόν............................................  .................

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Eγώ θα ονειρεύομαι ξύπνιος μια εικόνα σαν αυτή.........Περιμένω όλους τους φίλους μου στη πλώρη του βαποριού *μου* για ένα ταξίδι πραγματικά θαλασσινό με το μυαλό να ταξιδεύει χωρίς όμως να ξέρει και το ίδιο που.Σας περιμένω λοιπόν............................................  .................


 
Επιβιβαστήκαμε μαζί σου για ένα ταξίδι στο παρελθόν, μια περιπλάνηση στην αθωότητα και την ανεμελιά. Ένα ταξίδι που θα ξυπνήσει αναμνήσεις γλυκές και μαγικές…. Καπετάνιος είσαι εσύ. Βίρα τις άγκυρες και καλά να περάσουμε…..  :Wink:

----------


## Peadar74

geia se olous sas. vrika ki ego fotos tou agapimenou mou ploiou kai tis moirazomai mazi sas

----------


## Nautikos II

> geia se olous sas. vrika ki ego fotos tou agapimenou mou ploiou kai tis moirazomai mazi sas


 Κλασικο ομορφο σκαρι :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Our friend Arne gave me the inspiration to find some old videos... Ladies & Gentlemen the launch of *Koningin Wilhelmina!!!!
http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=64375
*

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Our friend Arne gave me the inspiration to find some old videos... Ladies & Gentlemen the launch of *Koningin Wilhelmina!!!!*
> *http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=64375*


 
Τι διαμαντια ειναι αυτα???

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φανταστικο ντοκουμεντο!!!

----------


## captain

:shock::shock:Προφανώς όταν μιλάμε για ντοκουμέντα, τότε εδώ έχουμε τον ακριβή ορισμό της λέξης....Πραγματικά απίστευτα...!!!!

- *Thank you Arne*!!! Your effort to find new things from the past, is amazing :Cool:  Thanks a lot :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

Ειμαι μελος αυτης της παρεας εναμησι χρονο.
Εχω δει πολλα πραγματα. Εχω αναπωλησει , εχω ονειρευτει, εχω μελαγχολησει.
Ουδεποτε εχω ανατριχιασει.
Και εχουν περασει δεκα λεπτα που εχω δει το βιντεο...
Ωωωω θεε μου τι αλλο θα δουν τα ματια μας.

----------


## capten4

HOW CAN WE DOWNLOAD THOSE FANTASTIC VIDEOS ?

----------


## Rocinante

> HOW CAN WE DOWNLOAD THOSE FANTASTIC VIDEOS ?


 Ειχα καποτε ενα cd με καποια προγραμματα. Ενα απο αυτα ελεγε οτι μπορεις να αποθηκευσεις μια ταινια που βλεπεις στην οθονη του υπολογιστη σε περιπτωση που δεν μπορεις να κανεις αντιγραφη οπως εδω οτι δηλαδη συμβαινει με το κουμπι PrtSc αλλα για βιντεο. Δεν το ειχα δοκιμασει και δυστυχως το δανεισα σε καποιον που μαλλον εκανε πως δεν καταλαβε και το cd εχει κανει φτερα μαζι με αυτον. Ξερει καποιος κατι σχετικο?

----------


## φανούλα

Real player-downloader :Razz:  :Wink: ........

----------


## Rocinante

Φανουλα μπραβο οχι τοσο για την βοηθεια αλλα για το οτι και εσυ και καποια αλλα παιδια της ηλικιας σου παρακολουθειτε τα θεματα καποιων αγαπημενων πλοιων του παρελθοντος που μπορει και να μην τα εχετε δει ποτε αλλα οτι ξερετε προερχεται απο φωτογραφιες και αναμνησεις των παλαιοτερων.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Ειχα καποτε ενα cd με καποια προγραμματα. Ενα απο αυτα ελεγε οτι μπορεις να αποθηκευσεις μια ταινια που βλεπεις στην οθονη του υπολογιστη σε περιπτωση που δεν μπορεις να κανεις αντιγραφη οπως εδω οτι δηλαδη συμβαινει με το κουμπι PrtSc αλλα για βιντεο. Δεν το ειχα δοκιμασει και δυστυχως το δανεισα σε καποιον που μαλλον εκανε πως δεν καταλαβε και το cd εχει κανει φτερα μαζι με αυτον. Ξερει καποιος κατι σχετικο?


*Aντώνη τέτοιου τύπου προγράμματα υπάρχουν πολλά μάλιστα κάποια από αυτά τα βίντεο τα έχω τώρα αποθηκευμένα έτσι ώστε να βλέπω και να θαυμάζω πλοία από εποχές που δεν υπήρχα καν.Αν θες να σου δώσω αυτό το πρόγραμμα που έχω στείλε μου πμ..*

----------


## giorgos....

απίστευτο, μοναδικό, φανταστικό.. πάντως με το real player δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να κατέβει. το δοκίμασα..

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Ρε παιδιά ονειρεύομαι ή μου φαίνεται.Τί να πω.............απίστευτο!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Our friend Arne gave me the inspiration to find some old videos... Ladies & Gentlemen the launch of *Koningin Wilhelmina!!!!*
> *http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=64375*


 
Αυτα δεν μπορει να υπαρχουν!!!!

----------


## george__

> Our friend Arne gave me the inspiration to find some old videos... Ladies & Gentlemen the launch of *Koningin Wilhelmina!!!!
> http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=64375
> *


Ρίγος συγκίνησης με κυρίευσε βλέποντας την καθέλκυση του αγαπημένου μου πλοίου, το οποίο κατά τα παιδικά και εφηβικά μου χρόνια με ταξίδευε κάθε καλοκαίρι στο αγαπημένο μου νησί, την Τήνο...
Απίστευες εικόνες ήρθαν στο μυαλό μου απο εκείνα τα υπέροχα χρόνια.
Χίλια μπράβο στον φίλο μας!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Koningin Wilhelmina*... σε καρτποσταλ.

11111.jpg
_bruna-UTRECHT_

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Πανέμορφη φωτογραφία ενός πανέμορφου πλοίου.Για πολλοστή φορά!Να σαι πάντα καλά φίλε APOLLON!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ας δούμε καρέ-καρέ το πέρασμα του θρυλικού* "Παναγία Τήνου"* από την πλώρη του* "Ωκεανός".*
Το καράβι περνάει αργά-αργά με τη μεγαλοπρέπεια που πάντοτε το διέκρινε.
Δεν το βλέπουμε ολόκληρο, αλλά και πάλι καλά.

Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά στους ακολύς φίλους *ΑΡΗΣ* και *proussos.*

Τα πλάνα είναι από την ταινία *"Περάστε...Φιλήστε... Τελειώσατε!"* του* Γιάννη Δαλιανίδη.*
Παναγία Τήνου πλώρη.jpg

Παναγία Τήνου 10.jpg

Παναγία Τήνου 2.jpg

Παναγία Τήνου 3.jpg

Παναγία Τήνου.jpg

----------


## φανούλα

Μπράβο Ρόι!!! Εξαιρετική δουλειά!!!




> απίστευτο, μοναδικό, φανταστικό.. πάντως με το real player δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να κατέβει. το δοκίμασα..


 Τελικά τα videos που έχει ποστάρει ο Απόστολος εδώ αλλά και σε άλλα θέματα τα κατεβάσατε??? Όποιος θέλει να του τα στείλω!! Στείλτε κι εσείς ένα πμ :Wink: ....

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Ας δούμε καρέ-καρέ το πέρασμα του θρυλικού* "Παναγία Τήνου"* από την πλώρη του* "Ωκεανός".*
> Το καράβι περνάει αργά-αργά με τη μεγαλοπρέπεια που πάντοτε το διέκρινε.
> Δεν το βλέπουμε ολόκληρο, αλλά και πάλι καλά.
> 
> Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά στους ακολύς φίλους *ΑΡΗΣ* και *proussos.*
> 
> Τα πλάνα είναι από την ταινία *"Περάστε...Φιλήστε... Τελειώσατε!"* του* Γιάννη Δαλιανίδη.*Παναγία Τήνου πλώρη.jpg
> 
> Παναγία Τήνου 10.jpg
> ...


Αντώνη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση...Το Παναγία μας ξεκινά για Σύρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο!!!!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Από την Εφημερίδα ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΗ, του 1980.

panagia thnou.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Φοβερό ντοκουμέντο! Ως ΚΑΠΤΑΙΝ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ δεν το είχαμε ξαναδεί πριν...

Η "Κυκλαδική Ακτοπλοϊα" ήταν τίτλος που χρησιμοποιούσαν και τα άλλα πλοία του Κ.Βεντούρη; (ΚΙΜΩΛΟΣ, ΑΓ.ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ)

----------


## Rocinante

> Από την Εφημερίδα ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΗ, του 1980.


 ΣΟΚ! Δηλαδη αυτη η φωτο ειναι ως Καπταιν Κωνσταντινος?
Αρα καπου θα υπαρχει και η πρωτοτυπη...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Φοβερό ντοκουμέντο! Ως ΚΑΠΤΑΙΝ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ δεν το είχαμε ξαναδεί πριν...
> 
> Η "Κυκλαδική Ακτοπλοϊα" ήταν τίτλος που χρησιμοποιούσαν και τα άλλα πλοία του Κ.Βεντούρη; (ΚΙΜΩΛΟΣ, ΑΓ.ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ)


Ναι τον τιτλο αυτο χρησιμοποιουσαν και τα αλλα πλοια του καπτα Κ. Βεντουρη.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ΣΟΚ! Δηλαδη αυτη η φωτο ειναι ως Καπταιν Κωνσταντινος?
> Αρα καπου θα υπαρχει και η πρωτοτυπη...


Φιλε rocinante χρονια ψαχνω να βρω φωτο του πλοιου σαν Καπτεν Κωνσταντινος  ομως μεχρι τωρα οσες επεσαν στα χερια μου ηταν προιον  φωτοσοπ,  αυθεντικο προς το παρον  τιποτε,  αλλα η ερευνα συνεχιζετε...

----------


## Rocinante

> Φιλε rocinante χρονια ψαχνω να βρω φωτο του πλοιου σαν Καπτεν Κωνσταντινος ομως μεχρι τωρα οσες επεσαν στα χερια μου ηταν προιον φωτοσοπ, αυθεντικο προς το παρον τιποτε, αλλα η ερευνα συνεχιζετε...


Να πας στην Απογευματινη με το αποκομμα και να τους ρωτησεις ποιος ειχε βγαλει τοτε αυτη την φωτο. :Very Happy:  :Razz:  :Smile:

----------


## gtogias

> Φιλε rocinante χρονια ψαχνω να βρω φωτο του πλοιου σαν Καπτεν Κωνσταντινος ομως μεχρι τωρα οσες επεσαν στα χερια μου ηταν προιον φωτοσοπ, αυθεντικο προς το παρον τιποτε, αλλα η ερευνα συνεχιζετε...


Μήπως αυτό εδώ:

http://www.nedships.nl/Content/Sales...stantinos.html

----------


## Rocinante

> Μήπως αυτό εδώ:
> 
> http://www.nedships.nl/Content/Sales...stantinos.html


 Ναι αυτη την εχω δει και στο Fakta αλλα ειναι νομιζω απο αναχωρηση του πλοιου απο τα βορεια με προορισμο την Ελλαδα. Ιστορικοτατη φωτογραφια αλλα ψαχνω μια απο την Ελλαδα μιας και το θυμαμε το πλοιο με αυτο το ονομα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Ναι αυτη την εχω δει και στο Fakta αλλα ειναι νομιζω απο αναχωρηση του πλοιου απο τα βορεια με προορισμο την Ελλαδα. Ιστορικοτατη φωτογραφια αλλα ψαχνω μια απο την Ελλαδα μιας και το θυμαμε το πλοιο με αυτο το ονομα.


Φιλε rocinante Το ειχες δει σαν Καπτεν Κωνσταντινος?

----------


## Rocinante

> Φιλε rocinante Το ειχες δει σαν Καπτεν Κωνσταντινος?


Ναι δεν ξερω αν εχω ξαναδιηγηθει αυτη την ιστορια.
Θελαμε να φυγουμε απο Τηνο μη μου ζητησετε χρονια αλλα ειναι ευκολο να βγει απο την περιγραφη. Κλεισαμε εισητηριο μεσημερι με το Χρυση Αμμος ΙΙΙ που επιανε μια φορα την εβδομαδα Τηνο απο Παροναξια νομιζω Πεμπτη. Τοτε δενανε ολα μεσα. Το χρυση Αμμος ηταν δεμενο στον κεντρικο μωλο ακρα δεξια. Ξαφνικα ειδαμε να ερχεται και το Χρυση Αυγη που εδεσε αριστεροτερα κολλητα αφηνοντας ενα κενο αριστεροτερα μην μποροντας να πιστεψουμε οτι το αφησε για να δεσει πλοιο. Και ομως εκει εδεσε το ΙΙΙ σχεδον στη γωνια. Δεν ξαναειδα ποτε αναλογη εικονα στην Τηνο. Την ωρα που μπαιναμε μπηκε για τα παιδικα μου ματια το τερας. Ετσι το ειδα τοτε συγκρινομενο με τις μικρες αμμους. Βολευτηκαμε μεσα και μολις ελυσε καβους βγηκαμε εξω. Περασαμε μπρος απο την πλωρη του Αυγη. Εδειχνε τοσο μικρο. Το Χρυση αμμος δεν το θυμαμε ισως στο μεταξυ ειχε φυγει. Περασαμε την πρυμνη της Wilhelmina. Ο κοσμος χαιρετουσε τους γνωστους στην προβλητα ή επερνε μια τελευταια εικονα απο την Τηνο. Και εγω αφωνος κοιτουσα αυτο το υπεροχο πλοιο. Καπτεν Κωνσταντινος. Πριν γραφτω στο φορουμ ειχα την εντυπωση οτι το πλοιο που ειχα δει τοτε ηταν μαυρο. Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για αυτο. Ισως να ηταν μια παλαιοτερη αναμνηση. Αληθεια μπορουμε να βρουμε αν και ποτε το πλοιο ειχε ταξιδεψει μαυρο?
Ειναι η παλαιοτερη αναμνηση που εχω απο την Wilhelmina. Και η μονη και ισως αλλη μια στη Ραφηνα απο το Χρυση Αυγη...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Σε ρωτησα  μηπως και θυμοσουν το     χρωμα   του πλοιου  διοτι στην εφημεριδα  ειναι λευκο, ομως καποιοι    το θυμουνται     σκουρο μπλε
  εγω τον Οκτωβριο του 1980 που το ειδα για πρωτη φορα στο λιμανι του  Πειραια ηταν λευκο. Η ερευνα συνεχιζετε...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Παναγια Τηνου*...απο διαφημιστικο εντυπο του 1981.

panagia tinoy.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> F/B *Παναγια Τηνου*...απο διαφημιστικο εντυπο του 1981.


 Θα την πω την σποντα μου τωρα για την αγαπημενη μου Wilhelmina στο σημειο που αναφερεται για ΜΑΚΡΥΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΕΦΟΣ...
Για οσους ξερουν καναμε μπανιο στον Αγιο Φωκα αλλα χωρις να βλεπουμε το λιμανι ξεραμε ποτε ηταν μεσα και μανουβραριζε το πλοιο  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## NICK LESVOS

> ΣΚΗΝΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΜΕΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΣΥΡΟ ΣΤΙΣ 3/6/92.
> 3.6.92 P.Tinou Camera.JPG


ΕΙΣΑΙ ΘΕΟΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΑ ΠΛΑΝΑ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Παναγια Τηνου*...στην Τηνο.

panagia tinou.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce,rocinante,ΑΡΗΣ_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ο TSS APOLLON ξερει να ξυπνα τις αναμνησεις με το καλυτερο τροπο!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Ο TSS APOLLON ξερει να ξυπνα τις αναμνησεις με το καλυτερο τροπο!


 Αυτό ξαναπές το Κώστα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Rocinante

Πω πω και πρεπει να ειναι στο μεσον της ιεροτελεστιας. Η Ηρω φευγει ο καβος τεντομενος και αν βλεπω καλα το τσουρμο ετοιμο για την τρεχαλα παραληλα στο βαπορι.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η ιεροτελεστία της ημέρας.
Στου Τζελέπη σε ημέρες δόξης λαμπρές.
Μια υπέροχη φωτογραφία από το μεγάλο αρχείο του *Τάσου Μέγα.*

_"Παναγία Τήνου" - "Ναϊάς ΙΙ" - "Αιγαίον" - 'Ίκαρος"_

Και τα τέσσερα ήταν υπέροχα.

Και τι δεν θα έδινα να ξαναγύριζα σ' εκείνον τον Πειραιά.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον *Ηλία Βερβενιώτη*, πλοίαρχος του *"SUPERFAST II".* 
Στο περιοδικό *"ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ"* (Δεκέμβριος 2009) υπάρχει μία συνέντευξή του. Με τα λόγια του απέδωσε τιμές τόσο στο *"Παναγία Τήνου"* όσο και σε παλαιότερους πλοιάρχους της ακτοπλοΐας μας.

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τον καλό φίλο *Τάσο Μέγα.*

Παναγία Τήνου - Ναϊάς.jpg

----------


## Νάξος

Δεν ξεχνιούνται με τίποτε εκείνα τα πρωϊνά και αυτοί οι βαπόραροι που βλέπουμε. Σε αυτήν τη φωτογραφία διακρίνεται στα αριστερά το φουγάρο του Σάμαινα. Ήταν ασυνήθιστο τα δύο πλοία της ΑΝΤΕΣΙ να είναι δεμένα μαζύ στον Πειραιά και μάλιστα στο κεφάλι της ακτής Τζελέπη γιατί ταξείδευαν για Ικαροσαμία εναλλάξ μέσα στην εβδομάδα. Το πλοιάριο για την Αίγινα μόλη τη φιλότιμη προσπάθεια που καταβάλλει δεν καταφέρνει να κλέψει την προσοχή του βλέμματος κι ας είναι στο προσκήνιο. Πρέπει να ζούμε μέρες του 1988 σε έναν Πειραιά που θα μας λείπει για πάντα.

Να ευχαριστήσουμε μαζύ με τον Αντώναρο και τον Γιώργαρο που ανέβασε ένα κειμήλιο επιπλέον για το λευκό περιστέρι της Συροτηνομυκονίας. Αυτές τις σκηνές πλαγιοδέτησης του πλοίου στην Τήνο δεν τις ζήσαμε όσοι τραβούσαμε για Παροναξία μετά τά Θερμιά, τότε που κάθε ένας βάπορας τραβούσε το δρόμο του και η παρέα άρχιζε να σπάει. Χαμένα  κομμάτια από το πάζλ επανέρχονται με δριμύτητα στον καμβά και το ταξείδι στο όνειρο συνεχίζεται. Τάσο Μέγα, μεγάλη η χάρη σου.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Σε  αυτη την υπεροχη φωτογραφια η οποια ειναι γεματη με αναμνησεις, πανεμορφα σκαρια του χθες διακοσμουν  το μεγαλο λιμανι!  Σε πρωτο πλανο το Μαναρας Εξπρες. Ευχαριστουμε Roi Baudoin.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ARTEMIS στην ακτη βασιλειαδη το 1999.


125 (118).jpg

Αφιερωμενη στους PROUSOS , TSS APOLLON και σε ολο το συροτηνιακο μεγαλο lobby του Nautilia

----------


## φανούλα

> ARTEMIS στην ακτη βασιλειαδη το 1999.
> 
> 
> 125 (118).jpg
> 
> Αφιερωμενη στους PROUSOS , TSS APOLLON *και σε ολο το συροτηνιακο μεγαλο lobby του Nautilia*


Παρούσα :Very Happy: !!! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ κάπτεν :Razz:  :Razz: !!!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Κώστα πιστεύω ότι το μάτι σου χόρτασε την ώρα που τραβούσες αυτό το ιστορικό πλέον ντοκουμέντο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Απιθανη ναυπηγικη σχεδιαση!!! Σκετη ομορφια!!! Ευχαριστουμε Ben Bruce.

----------


## Natsios

Να 'σαι καλά Ben. Μου φαινεται οτι δεν θα το συνηθίσω ποτέ χωρίς τα χρώματα της Ventouris

----------


## Rocinante

Υπεροχη η Wilhelmina ακομα και στα τελευταια της.
Ευχαριστουμε μεγαλε.

----------


## cpt babis

Πανεμορφη η φωτο ΒΕΝ!!!
Συγχαρητηρια!!!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Ενα αγαπημενο πλοιο με τα αγαπημενα σινιαλα πανω...Η φωτογραφια δυστηχως ειναι κακης ποιοτητας αλλα ακομα και ετσι αφιερωνεται στους Ben Bruce,melis7,T.S.S.Apollon,Leo,captain4,cpt babis,Nissos Mykonos,Apostolos,Nikos Maroulis και σε ολους τους θαυμαστες του βαποριου.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Tasos@@@ ντοκουμεντο πανεμορφο! απο ενα πλοιο που εχει αφησει την σφραγιδα του ανεξιτηλα στο Αιγαιο και στις   καρδιες   μας. Ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Φίλε Τάσο η φωτογραφία σου είναι ένα ντοκουμέντο!Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!!!Εγώ δυστυχώς δεν το πρόλαβα με τα υπέροχα σινιάλα της Ventouris Sea Lines παρά μόνο ως ''¶ρτεμις'' και πάλι όμως δεν το θυμάμαι επειδή ήμουν πολύ μικρός!!
**Να είσαι πάντα καλά!**Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι!!
*

----------


## cpt babis

> Ενα αγαπημενο πλοιο με τα αγαπημενα σινιαλα πανω...Η φωτογραφια δυστηχως ειναι κακης ποιοτητας αλλα ακομα και ετσι αφιερωνεται στους Ben Bruce,melis7,T.S.S.Apollon,Leo,captain4,cpt babis,Nissos Mykonos,Apostolos,Nikos Maroulis και σε ολους τους θαυμαστες του βαποριου.


Yπεροχο ντοκουμεντο Τασο!!!
Να εισαι καλα !!!
Σε ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Φιλε Tasos@@@ ντοκουμεντο πανεμορφο! απο ενα πλοιο που εχει αφησει την σφραγιδα του ανεξιτηλα στο Αιγαιο και στις   καρδιες   μας. Ευχαριστουμε.



Αυτό ακριβώς φίλε Apollon ''σημάδια ανεξίτηλα''!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Να'στε καλα ολοι σας!Ευχαριστω!

----------


## giorgos....

φωτογραφία που ξυπνάει μνήμες και ζωντανεύει την ιστορία ξανά..
να είσαι καλά φίλε Τάσο..

----------


## nikosnasia

΄Ενα video από τα παλιά. 3 Ιουνίου 1992.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ps3i5_J6wc

----------


## φανούλα

> ΄Ενα video από τα παλιά. 3 Ιουνίου 1992.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ps3i5_J6wc


Φ-Α-Ν-Τ-Α-Σ-Τ-Ι-Κ-Ο!!!! Ο βάπορας ξαναγεννιέται :Surprised:  :Surprised: !!!!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Απιστευτο και ιστορικοτατο video.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

> ΄Ενα video από τα παλιά. 3 Ιουνίου 1992.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ps3i5_J6wc


ΟΥΡΑΝΟΙ !!!!!!!!
ΘΥΣΑΥΡΟΣ!!!!!!!
Απιστευτο. Τα τελευταια δευτερολεπτα ειναι ολα τα λεφτα...
Εως την ωρα που το ειδα εγω το ειχαν δει αλλοι 45.
Προφανως οταν το παρουνε χαμπαρι οι φιλοι της Wilhelmina αυτος ο αριθμος θα αλλαξει πολυ. :Wink: 
nikosnasia σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Αρτεμις*...στο λιμανι του Ηρακλειου.
_Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_

artemis.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον ΑΡΗ_

----------


## polykas

*Ντοκουμέντα από τον φίλο Παππά και τον ακούραστο Απόλλων που τα επεξεργάζεται για να μας τα παρουσιάσει.Ευχαριστούμε και τους δύο θερμά.*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ARTEMIS το 1995 στον πειραια για ξεχειμωνιασμα.


new (95).jpg

Για τους TSS APOLLON, tasos @@@, Apostolos ,Polykas, proussos  και ΑΡΗΣ

----------


## Tasos@@@

Βαποραρος απ'τους λιγους οπως και η φωτογραφια σου φιλε Ben! :Very Happy:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Σιγά το καράβι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Αίσχος :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ιστορικη και πανεμορφη φωτογραφια απο τον φιλο Ben Bruce σε μια γωνια ληψης που αναδυκνειει την υπεροχη ναυπηγικη σχεδιαση του πλοιου.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Σιγά το καράβι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Αίσχος


Προσεχε τα λογια σου φιλε!Μιλαμε για αγιο βαπορι :Wink:

----------


## nikosnasia

Παρακολουθώντας τα διαμάντια του ben μου γεννήθηκε μιά απορία. Τελευταία έχει σιγήσει ο TSS APOLLON ή κάνω λάθος ;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Αρτεμις*...στο Ηρακλειο.
_Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_

artemis.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce,ΑΡΗΣ,rocinante,polykas,Tasos@@@,proussos,Apo  stolos,nikosnasia._

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> *Αρτεμις*...στο Ηρακλειο.
> _Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_
> 
> artemis.jpg
> _χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce,ΑΡΗΣ,rocinante,polykas,Tasos@@@,proussos,Apo  stolos,nikosnasia._


Oχι βεβαια δεν σιγησε!Νατος με νεα διαμαντια

----------


## nikosnasia

Αυτά περιμένουμε. Μπράβοοοοοο.

----------


## Tasos@@@

Φιλε TSS Apollon σ'ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση,να'σαι καλα,πανεμορφη φωτογραφια!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το θυμάμαι πρώτη φορά που το αντίκρυσα ήταν τον Αύγουστο του 1980 στο λιμάνι της Μυκόνου ως ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΗΣ. Ρώτησα εκεί ένα φίλο αν πρόκειται για καινούργιο καράβι στην γραμμή και μου είπε με καμάρι: Bέβαια, είναι το καινούργιο του Βεντούρη. Εγώ τότε ούτε Καπετάν Κωνσταντή ήξερα ούτε Βεντούρη.....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Αρτεμις*..._Ο θρυλος...της Συροτηνομυκονιας θα ειναι παντα ζωντανος..._
_Στις αναμνησεις...την καρδια...και την σκεψη μας...Θαυμαστε την ναυπηγικη του γραμμη._

_panagia tinou.jpg_ 
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce, ΑΡΗΣ,Τasos@@@,despo,polykas,rocinante,ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ._

----------


## Tasos@@@

> *Αρτεμις*..._Ο θρυλος...της Συροτηνομυκονιας θα ειναι παντα ζωντανος..._
> _Στις αναμνησεις...την καρδια...και την σκεψη μας...Θαυμαστε την ναυπηγικη του γραμμη._
> 
> _panagia tinou.jpg_ 
> _χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce, ΑΡΗΣ,Τasos@@@,despo,polykas,rocinante,ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ._


:shock::shock::shock:
Δεν ειμαι καλα!!Να'σαι καλα φιλε TSS Apollon  για την αφιερωση!Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## Rocinante

Βλεποντας την παραπανω φωτογραφια του γνωστου τρομοκρατη TSS APOLLON αναρωτηθηκα κατι.
Υπηρξε την εποχη εκεινη καποιο αλλο πλοιο που να ναυπηγηθηκε στην Ολλανδια και να μοιαζει με το συγκεκριμενο;
Γιατι για ολα τα πλοια λεμε οτι εχουν καποια συγγενεια αν οχι αδελφια ξαδελφια
Αυτο ομως;;;;; 
Οι καμπυλες γραμμες του ειναι σαν να βγηκε απο καλουπι και μετα να το εσπασαν... :Wink:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> *Αρτεμις*..._Ο θρυλος...της Συροτηνομυκονιας θα ειναι παντα ζωντανος..._
> _Στις αναμνησεις...την καρδια...και την σκεψη μας...Θαυμαστε την ναυπηγικη του γραμμη._
> 
> _panagia tinou.jpg_ 
> _χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce, ΑΡΗΣ,Τasos@@@,despo,polykas,rocinante,ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ._


Φίλε Αpollon εκφράζεις απόλυτα τα πιστεύω μου γι'αυτό το πλοίο θρύλο.Πέρασε άφησε το στίγμα του και πέρασε στην ιστορία.Έχω ψάξει φίλε Roci για αδελφό ή κονταδελφό αλλά τίποτα.Από την αρχή αυτό το πλοίο έπρεπε να είναι και ήταν μοναδικό!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vinman

Βοήθεια μας βραδυάτικο...
Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία ενός πολυαγαπημένου πλοίου...
Να 'σαι καλά TSS APOLLON... :Wink:

----------


## despo

Φυσικά φίλε Απόλλων θαυμάζουμε τις υπέροχες ναυπηγικές γραμμές του πλοίου. Αλλωστε οσο πάει και λιγοστεύουν αυτά τα κομψοτεχνήματα, που ακόμα μπορούμε ζωντανά να έχουμε κοντα μας.

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ φαίνεται πως έχει μείνει βαθιά αποτυπωμένο και στη δικιά μου μνήμη. Προχθές το βράδυ το είδα στον ύπνο μου! Μόνο που το είδα με αλλιώτικα χρώματα, για ρίξτε μια ματιά...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Ellinis με οποια χρωματα και αν το ειδες νομιζω πως  ισως να ηταν το ομορφοτερο σου ονειρο!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Εγώ πολλές φορές το βλέπω και στο ξύπνιο μου και ακούω και το σφύριγμα του.Οι αναμνήσεις με το βλέμμα καρφωμένο και τη ματιά θολή κάνουν θαύματα!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ωραιο ειναι!Ειναι και στα χρωματα της FORD MOTORSPORT.Με τετοια δυναμη βεβαια ολα ηταν δυσκολα για τους αλλους

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια μακρινή φωτογραφία από τα χρόνια που ταξίδευε ωε *"ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ".*
Έχω την αίσθηση ότι το θρυλικό *"Παναγία Τήνου"* δένει αρμονικά με την καλδέρα της Σαντορίνης.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον φίλο *ΑΡΗ.*  

ARTEMIS.jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Αντώνη ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ για την όμορφη φώτο με την αδυναμία μου.Τα έργα τέχνης ταιριάζουν παντού!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## harlek

> Τα έργα τέχνης ταιριάζουν παντού!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Κι αυτό ισχύει είτε θεωρήσεις ως έργο τέχνης τον "ΚαπταΚωσταντή", είτε την καλντέρα...

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Κι αυτό ισχύει είτε θεωρήσεις ως έργο τέχνης τον "ΚαπταΚωσταντή", είτε την καλντέρα...


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.Το μαγευτικό ''Παναγία Τήνου'' σε 'ενα μαγευτικό τοπίο.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Roi Baudoin   το υπεροχο αυτο σκαρι και  η   ονειρικη  Καλδερα συνθετουν την  εξαισια    φωτογραφια σου! Ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Παναγια Τηνου*...στο λιμανι της Τηνου. 
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

NEW0007.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο ΑΡΗ_

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ φίλε Αpollon για μια ακόμη όμορφη ανάμνηση του αγαπημένου και αξέχαστου πλοίου!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aλλη μια καταπληκτικη φωτο του ιστορικου και αγαπημενου βαποριου απο τον Λεανδρο και τον παντα ετοιμο να μας τις προσφερει TSS APOLLON

----------


## Karolos

_Σκαναρισμένο slide του ΘΡΥΛΟΥ που δέν υπάρχει πιά, μπαίνοντας γιά το μέσα της Τήνου._

img094.jpg

_Χαρισμένο Πρώτα στόν ΑΡΗΣ και μετά στούς : T.S.S. APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, Roi Baudoin, Roci, Capten 4 και σε όποιους αρέσει ο Θρύλος._

----------


## polykas

_Mπράβο Κάρολε.Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.Συνέχεια έχουμε για το μέσα λιμάνι;_

----------


## Karolos

_Και μία από πρίμα, άλλη αίσθηση δεν πιστεύω να διαφωνεί κανένας ;
_
Panagia Tinou..jpg

*Νά και συνέχια. Στόν φίλο μου τον Polykas.*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ο Θρυλος!!!  Πατριωτη δεν  σχολιαζω, εγω απλα Θαυμαζω!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Καρολε τι να πει κανεις?Παρα πολλοι λιγοι εχουν φωτο του θρυλου με τα χρωματα της ventouris ferries σε αυτη την ποιοτητα

----------


## Rocinante

Τιποτα, δεν....
Απλως καθεσε και χαζευεις...

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Φίλε Κάρολε για άλλη μια φορά σε ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση :Wink: .Ολοζώντανη και ολοκάθαρη απεικόνιση,ολοζώντανο και το βαπόρι στις καρδιές μας και στο μυαλό μας!!

Και πάλι σε ευχαριστούμε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Natsios

Πριν πάρα πολλά χρόνια μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι της Τήνου ερχόμενο
από μύκονο.
Δεν είναι και η καλύτερη φωτογραφία αλλά είπα να την μοιραστώ μαζί
σας. Στο βάθος ο αιώνιος αντίπαλος εχει βάλει πλωρη για Σύρο (φωτό
στο ανίστοιχο θέμα)

DSC02044.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

Αχααα... Δεν μας τα ειχες πει αυτα οτι εχεις φωτο της Wilhelmina.
Ευχαριστουμε πατριδα.

----------


## gtogias

Καλοκαίρι του 1980 και η παρακάτω διαφήμιση στις εφημερίδες της εποχής ετοιμάζει το κοινό γιά την έλευση του θρύλου:

1980 08 12 Το Βήμα σελ 2.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτο το υπερντοκουμεντο το αναζητουσαμε παααρα πολλα χρονια και σε ευχαριστουμε

----------


## erenShip

μπορεί να μην θυμάμαι όταν είχα ταξιδέψει για τήνο με αυτό...αλλά αυτό που μου αναφέρουν συνέχεια για αυτό το καράβι είναι το κούνημα της πρύμης....

----------


## Ellinis

Από το εξαιρετικό βιβλίο "British Ferries, Glory Days" και η παρακάτω όμορφη φωτο της βασίλισσας.
Αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι οτι δεν φαίνεται στην πλώρη το κρένι που είχε στα πρώτα χρόνια του στην Ελλάδα. Τελικά αυτό πότε τοποθετήθηκε;

konigin.jpg
φωτο του Don Smith

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Ομορφιά μου όλα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Rocinante

Ποιο κρενι βρε Ellinis ;;;;
Εδω περα εχουμε παθει σοκ με αυτη την ζωγραφια της Wilhelina !!!!!!!! :shock::shock:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Nομιζω οτι μπηκε το 1976, αλλα πρεπει να το κοιταξω σε ενα βιβλιο

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Χαρμα ιδεσθαι!!!

----------


## τοξοτης

> Από το εξαιρετικό βιβλίο "British Ferries, Glory Days" και η παρακάτω όμορφη φωτο της βασίλισσας.
> Αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι οτι δεν φαίνεται στην πλώρη το κρένι που είχε στα πρώτα χρόνια του στην Ελλάδα. Τελικά αυτό πότε τοποθετήθηκε;
> 
> konigin.jpg
> φωτο του Don Smith


 
Ελπίζω να μη πειράζει τον φίλο Ellinis να δείξω και την άλλη του πλευρά. (δεν είναι βέβαια τόσο καθαρή σαν τη δική του )

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...elmina-04.html

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ενα πλοιο που οσα χρονια και αν περασουν ολοι θα το θυμουνται.Το μεγαλο, το γρηγορο ,το κατι αλλο.Στον πειραια με την πλωρη μεσα ισοροπουσε σε μια λεπτη γραμμη και στο πελαγος παταγε. Χρονοι blue star ithaki πριν 30 χρονια κανοντας πραγματικη ακτοπλοια ξυνοντας στεριες και δαμαζοντας το βορια.Ομορφο πολυ, η γραμμη του παταγε στο προπολεμικο prinses beatrix, με την διαστημικη του υπερκατασκευη και το αγωνιστικο φουγαρο, που σε καποιους δεν αρεσε.
Σημερα υπαρχει στη σκεψη μας ετσι οπως ηρθε και διαφημηστηκε....με φτερα!Και καπως ετσι θα ειναι τωρα

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Παναγια Τηνου*... _Αυτη η ομορφια λειπει απο το μεγαλο λιμανι... λειπει απο τα νησια μας... λειπει απο το Αιγαιο μας..., την αναζητουν ο Αι Δημητρης στην Συρα... ο Τσικνιας στην Τηνο... ο Τουρλος στην Μυκονο... την αναζητω κι εγω μεσα απο τις αναμνησεις μου..._ 
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
σάρωση0002.jpg
_Χαρισμενη στους φιλους ΑΡΗΣ και rocinante_

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε APOLLON.Kάποια βαπόρια ναυπηγήθηκαν να είναι μοναδικά.

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

οσα χρονια και αν περασουν,,,,θα εισαι ο θρυλος των κυκλαδων.....εισαι παντα στις καρδιες μας.....

----------


## Karolos

> F/B *Παναγια Τηνου*... _Αυτη η ομορφια λειπει απο το μεγαλο λιμανι... λειπει απο τα νησια μας... λειπει απο το Αιγαιο μας..., την αναζητουν ο Αι Δημητρης στην Συρα... ο Τσικνιας στην Τηνο... ο Τουρλος στην Μυκονο... την αναζητω κι εγω μεσα απο τις αναμνησεις μου..._ 
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
> σάρωση0002.jpg
> _Χαρισμενη στους φιλους ΑΡΗΣ και rocinante_


_Υπάρχει πάντα στίς καρδιές μας και στο μιαλό μας. 
Εποχές που  άξιζε να κατεβαίνεις στα λιμάνια και στις καραβολατρικές τοποθεσίες να περιμένεις με τις ώρες για να τα δείς, να τα απολαύσεις έτσι περίφανα που ταξίδευαν.
_0050.jpg
_Από παλιά σκαναρισμένα slides_
0051.jpg

_Αφιερωμένα στούς : T.S.S. APOLLON,  Rocinante,  ΑΡΗΣ,  Ellinis,  BEN BRUCE,  τοξότης και  A/B ENGINEER

_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Μεσα απο αυτες τις θαυμασιες εικονες του φιλου Καρολου  Αυτο το  υπεροχο σκαρι αναδυκνειει την ομορφια που του δινει η  εξαισια ναυπηγικη    γραμμη του!  Ευχαριστουμε Καρολε!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Γειά σου Κάρολε με τα ωραία σου.Η καλαισθησία σε όλο της το μεγαλείο.Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!!!!!!!

----------


## hayabusa

μήπως θυμαται κανεις αν πότε είχε κάποιο ατύχημα στην Τήνο; θυμάμαι πριν από πολλά χρόνια (μαλλον καλοκαίρι πρέπει να ήταν) που ήμουν πιτσιρικάς και αμυδρά έχω μια ανάμνηση να μας αποβιβάζουν και να μιλούν για ρήγμα ή κάτι τετοιο που τους ανάγκασε να στείλουν δύτες να δουν τι γίνεται.

----------


## Karolos

> μήπως θυμαται κανεις αν πότε είχε κάποιο ατύχημα στην Τήνο; θυμάμαι πριν από πολλά χρόνια (μαλλον καλοκαίρι πρέπει να ήταν) που ήμουν πιτσιρικάς και αμυδρά έχω μια ανάμνηση να μας αποβιβάζουν και να μιλούν για ρήγμα ή κάτι τετοιο που τους ανάγκασε να στείλουν δύτες να δουν τι γίνεται.


_Ηταν μάλλον στο παρθενικό του ταξίδι στήν Τήνο, όταν λεγόταν Καπετάν Κωνσταντής και ήταν ακόμη βαμένο μαύρο.
Εάν θυμάμαι καλά.
_

----------


## hayabusa

ποια χρονιά ήταν φίλε Κάρολε;

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> _Ηταν μάλλον στο παρθενικό του ταξίδι στήν Τήνο, όταν λεγόταν Καπετάν Κωνσταντής και ήταν ακόμη βαμένο μαύρο._
> _Εάν θυμάμαι καλά._


Το 1980 που το πρωτοείδα στην Μύκονο σαν Καπετάν Κωνσταντής και αν θυμάμαι καλά μόλις είχε μπει στη γραμμή, ήταν λευκό.

----------


## BULKERMAN

> _Υπάρχει πάντα στίς καρδιές μας και στο μιαλό μας. 
> Εποχές που  άξιζε να κατεβαίνεις στα λιμάνια και στις καραβολατρικές τοποθεσίες να περιμένεις με τις ώρες για να τα δείς, να τα απολαύσεις έτσι περίφανα που ταξίδευαν.
> _0050.jpg
> _Από παλιά σκαναρισμένα slides_
> 0051.jpg
> 
> _Αφιερωμένα στούς : T.S.S. APOLLON,  Rocinante,  ΑΡΗΣ,  Ellinis,  BEN BRUCE,  τοξότης και  A/B ENGINEER
> 
> _



Το θυμάμαι σαν τώρα στην μία και μοναδική επίσκεψη του στο Γαύριο (παρέλαβε εξαγριωμένο κόσμο λόγω βλάβης του Μπάρι αν δεν κάνω λάθος...) πόσο διαφορετικό ήταν από τα άλλα πλοία που είχαμε στην ¶νδρο...Ειδικά όταν άνοιξε η πλαινή πόρτα για να πάρει τα αυτοκίνητα κοιτούσα όλο περιέργεια πως χωράνε εκεί!!!Η ομορφιά του πάντως θα μου μείνει ανεξίτηλη!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το  ονομα του   ηταν Καπταιν  Κωνσταντινος.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ναι Γιώργο όντως κάπταιν Κωνσταντίνος ήταν το όνομα που αν θυμάμαι καλά μόνο το 1980 το είχε και από την επόμενη χρονίά 1981, ήταν πλέον Παναγία Τήνου.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ετσι ακριβως Αλεξανδρε.

----------


## Karolos

> ποια χρονιά ήταν φίλε Κάρολε;



_Φίλε μου δεν θυμάμαι._

----------


## Karolos

> Το  ονομα του   ηταν Καπταιν  Κωνσταντινος.


_Πατρίδα χαριτολογώντας έγραψα το όνομα έτσι, τότε το έλεγα :

 ( Ο  ΚΑΠΤΑΚΩΣΤΑΝΤΗΣ)_

----------


## hayabusa

> _Φίλε μου δεν θυμάμαι._


για να βοηθήσω όποιον ίσως γνωρίζει ήταν σίγουρα μέσα στη δεκαετία του '90..

----------


## harlek

> _"ΚΑΠΤΑΚΩΣΤΑΝΤΗΣ"_


Σύμφωνα με τη γιαγιά μου (!), που βρισκόταν συχνά στη Μύκονο τα χρόνια εκείνα, έτσι ακριβώς το έλεγαν οι ντόπιοι και εξακολούθησαν για καιρό αφότου είχε μετονομαστεί σε Παναγία Τήνου...

----------


## icaros

Κάπου το 1990 91? Έξω από τη Πάρο (Χέρι στη φωτιά δεν βάζω)

Αυτό που θυμάμαι σίγουρα πάντως είναι ότι με είχε προβληματίσει αφάνταστα
η...όπισθεν!

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Κάπου το 1990 91? Έξω από τη Πάρο (Χέρι στη φωτιά δεν βάζω)
> 
> Αυτό που θυμάμαι σίγουρα πάντως είναι ότι με είχε προβληματίσει αφάνταστα
> η...όπισθεν!


Φιλε μου καταρχην καλωσηρθες στην ομορφη παρεα μας!! :Very Happy: 
Κατα δευτερον τι διαμαντι ειναι αυτο που ανεβασες?? :Wink: 
Κατα τριτον γιατι παει ετσι το βαπορι??:shock:

----------


## Ellinis

Α-π-ί-θ-α-ν-η φωτογραφία φίλε icaros! appl.gif καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας και από εμένα.

Δεν θυμάμαι να είχε πάει ποτέ το καράβι στην Πάρο. Λογικά είναι στην Μύκονο και πρέπει να είναι στον απόπλου όπου και κάνει όπισθεν από τον μόλο που ήταν πλαγιοδετημένο...

----------


## hayabusa

ναι, από την Μύκονο πρέπει να ειναι (κρινοντας και από το παρασκήνιο). Απ'οτι θυμαμαι ομως τα πλοία στην θέση πλαγιοδέτησης έπεφταν με τη δεξια μπαντα και οχι με την αριστερή (γιατί για να βγαίνει έτσι προφανώς είχε πέσει με την αριστερή)

Όπως και να εχει πάντως η φωτογραφία ειναι καταπληκτική και εξαιρετικά σπάνια !

----------


## polykas

Σωστά πρέπει να είναι στην Μύκονο.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ειναι η Μυκονος φιλε hayabusa, επεφταν και με την αριστερη πλευρα.
Καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια!!!

----------


## hayabusa

ναι, για το λιμανι δεν χωράει αμφιβολία. απλά δεν το είχα ξαναδεί ποτέ και με κανένα πλίο αυτό και για αυτό εξεπλάγην. 

Πάντως η φωτογραφία, ειναι ότι καλύτερο έχουμε δει τις τελευταίες μέρες.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Για τον φιλο icaros που μας χαρισε την καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια του θρυλου της ΣυροΤηνοΜυκονιας_ 
F/B* Παναγια Τηνου*..._ Artistic_
01artistic.jpg

----------


## icaros

Απίθανη φώτο φίλε APOLLON

Θυμάμαι εκείνη τη μέρα στο λιμάνι ένα κομφούζιο και εμάς να περιμένουμε stand by μέχρι που είδα το Παναγία Τήνου να καταφεύγει σε ανορθόδοξες τακτικές  :Razz:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ο Τηνιος καραβολατρης ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ στο τιμονι του θρυλικου Παναγια Τηνου._ 
SKAN.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ε.. τώρα μας έφτιαξες τη μέρα! Ξύλο παντού, παραδοσιακά ναυτικά όργανα και ντεκόρ οι περικοκλάδες... Τυχεροί όσοι πρόλαβαν να δουν πως ήταν οι γέφυρες πριν από γίνουν ένας αποστειρωμένος χώρος με joystick.

----------


## Tasos@@@

Σουπερ Ιστορικη φιλε Γιωργο!Πολλοι απο εμας σιγουρα θα ηθελαν να ηταν στην θεση του!Να'ναι καλα ο ανθρωπος!!Τωρα οσο για την γεφυρα δεν μπορω να προσθεσω κατι τα ειπε ολα ο φιλος Ellinis. :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Η ιστορια του παναγια τηνου και του τηνιου καραβολατρη Λεανδρου, με μεγαλη προσφορα φωτογραφιων, γραφεται εδω στο ναυτιλια με οχημα τον παλιο φιλο TSS APOLLON

----------


## borg

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!! Έχω κι εγώ μια ιστορία του θρύλου Παναγία Τήνου... 'Ηταν 1989 ¶υγουστος και βρισκόμουν όπως κάθε χρόνο διακοπές στο αγαπημένο μου νησί την Σύρο. Τότε ήμουν 12 χρονών. Το βράδυ εκείνης της ημέρας χτύπησα πολύ σοβαρά στο δεξί μου μάτι... Απο το νοσοκομείο Σύρου η απάντηση ήταν ''Αθήνα αμέσως''. Δυστηχώς το τελευταίο πλοίο για την Αθήνα είχε σαλπάρει... Ο πατέρας μου, καλά να είναι εκει που βρίσκεται τώρα, τρέχει στο λιμεναρχείο. Το μοναδικό δρομολόγιο το οποίο υπήρχε διαθέσιμο προς τον Πειραιά ήταν το Παναγία το οποίο εκτελούσε βραδυνό (2ο) Τήνο, Μύκονο, Πειραιά.. Δέν υπήρχε τρόπος όμως να μεταβώ εκεί (πολύς αέρας και θάλασσα).. Το Παναγία όμως ήρθε εκείνο το βράδυ στην Σύρο μόνο για μένα...Ο καπετάνιος είπε στον Νίκο μέσω ασυρμάτου ''Ερχομαι να τον πάρω''  Με έβαλαν στην καλύτερη καμπίνα του πλοίου και είμασταν Πειραιά σε 3ώρες και 27λεπτά!! Το μάτι μου σώθηκε έκανα επέμβαση 8 το πρωί... Απο τότε η φωτογραφία του πλοίου που μου δώθηκε εκείνο το βράδυ απο το πλήρωμα κοσμεί τον τοίχο του δωματίου μου στην Σύρο και δεν πρόκειται να φύγει ποτε... Απο τότε όποτε ταξίδευα για την αγαπημένη μου Σύρου ήμουν πάντα στην γέφυρα και όλοι με υποδέχονταν με χαρά, μέχρι και το 1994!!!... Εχω ζήσει  Κύριακες που το Παναγία έκανε τότε ΣΥΡΟ-Τήνο-Μύκονο-Τήνο-Σύρο-Πειραιά και το Ναιάς ΙΙ το ίδιο αλλά χωρίς να πιάνει Συρο το πρωί, ξεκινούσε απο Τήνο. Αδειάσαμε το Ναιάς ανοιχτά απο τις Φλέβες άνετα στην επιστροφή...Ταχύτητα 23 μίλια και 3 δόντια όπως έλεγε τότε ο καπετάνιος...... Ενα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον Καπετάνιο και στο πλήρωμα αλλά και σε όλους εσάς, για τις φωτογραφίες αλλα και τις αναμνήσεις που ξύπνησε αυτό το post... Παναγία Τήνου ο ΘΡΥΛΟΣ...

----------


## opelmanos

Καλωσόρισες στην παρέα μας φίλε μου και πραγματικά συγκλονηστικό και περιπετιώδες όλο αυτό που έζησες .Να σαι πάντα καλά και θα θέλαμε να μοιραστείς μαζί μας φωτογραφίες από το πλοίο αν έχεις  :Very Happy:

----------


## Karolos

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους!! Έχω κι εγώ μια ιστορία του θρύλου Παναγία Τήνου... 'Ηταν 1989 ¶υγουστος και βρισκόμουν όπως κάθε χρόνο διακοπές στο αγαπημένο μου νησί την Σύρο. Τότε ήμουν 12 χρονών. Το βράδυ εκείνης της ημέρας χτύπησα πολύ σοβαρά στο δεξί μου μάτι... Απο το νοσοκομείο Σύρου η απάντηση ήταν ''Αθήνα αμέσως''. Δυστηχώς το τελευταίο πλοίο για την Αθήνα είχε σαλπάρει... Ο πατέρας μου, καλά να είναι εκει που βρίσκεται τώρα, τρέχει στο λιμεναρχείο. Το μοναδικό δρομολόγιο το οποίο υπήρχε διαθέσιμο προς τον Πειραιά ήταν το Παναγία το οποίο εκτελούσε βραδυνό (2ο) Τήνο, Μύκονο, Πειραιά.. Δέν υπήρχε τρόπος όμως να μεταβώ εκεί (πολύς αέρας και θάλασσα).. Το Παναγία όμως ήρθε εκείνο το βράδυ στην Σύρο μόνο για μένα...Ο καπετάνιος είπε στον Νίκο μέσω ασυρμάτου ''Ερχομαι να τον πάρω''  Με έβαλαν στην καλύτερη καμπίνα του πλοίου και είμασταν Πειραιά σε 3ώρες και 27λεπτά!! Το μάτι μου σώθηκε έκανα επέμβαση 8 το πρωί... Απο τότε η φωτογραφία του πλοίου που μου δώθηκε εκείνο το βράδυ απο το πλήρωμα κοσμεί τον τοίχο του δωματίου μου στην Σύρο και δεν πρόκειται να φύγει ποτε... Απο τότε όποτε ταξίδευα για την αγαπημένη μου Σύρου ήμουν πάντα στην γέφυρα και όλοι με υποδέχονταν με χαρά, μέχρι και το 1994!!!... Εχω ζήσει  Κύριακες που το Παναγία έκανε τότε ΣΥΡΟ-Τήνο-Μύκονο-Τήνο-Σύρο-Πειραιά και το Ναιάς ΙΙ το ίδιο αλλά χωρίς να πιάνει Συρο το πρωί, ξεκινούσε απο Τήνο. Αδειάσαμε το Ναιάς ανοιχτά απο τις Φλέβες άνετα στην επιστροφή...Ταχύτητα 23 μίλια και 3 δόντια όπως έλεγε τότε ο καπετάνιος...... Ενα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον Καπετάνιο και στο πλήρωμα αλλά και σε όλους εσάς, για τις φωτογραφίες αλλα και τις αναμνήσεις που ξύπνησε αυτό το post... Παναγία Τήνου ο ΘΡΥΛΟΣ...


*Φίλε μας Καλώς όρισες !!! Να είσαι πάντα καλά και να μήν ξανακάνεις τέτοιο ταξίδι με βαπόρι ούτε στον ύπνο σου.
*

----------


## Rocinante

Φιλε Borg καλως ορισες.
Με χαρα σε υποδεχομαστε και αναμενουμε και αλλες ιστοριες απο τα ταξιδια σου με αυτο το θρυλικο βαπορι.
Πολλοι απο εμας πιστευω εχουμε αγαπησει ενα πλοιο μετα απο καποιο γεγονος. Ισως ευχαριστο, ισως δυσαρεστο.
Οπως και εσυ, ετσι και εγω μετα απο ενα πολυ θλιβερο ταξιδι (οχι βεβαια τοσο σοβαρο οπως το δικο σου ατυχημα βεβαια ) απεκτησα την σχεση με τη γνωστη ανα το φορουμ συμπαθεια που εχω, καθως εως τοτε οι προτιμησεις μου μαλλον ηταν διαφορετικες, για να μην πω ανταγωνιστικες  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . 
Και παλι καλως μας ηλθες.

----------


## Karolos

*Έτσι απλά να φρεσκάρουμε την μνήμη μας*  :Wink: 

karolos_0212.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καλως ηρθες φιλε borg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μοναδικη η ιστορια σου borg απο αυτες που κανουν τους θρυλους του αιγαιου να ταξιδευουν ακομα στο μυαλο μας!

----------


## borg

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε όλους για το καλωσόρισμα! Δεσμεύομαι για μία ή δύο ακόμα φωτογραφίες του πλοίου τις οποίες έχω στην Σύρο όπου και θα πάω την επόμενη εβδομάδα. Να είστε όλοι καλά...:-D

----------


## borg

... Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη απο εμένα μια Παρασκευή ΄απόγευμα απο το Γεώργιος Εξπρές πηγαίνοντας προς Σύρο.... Είναι αφιερωμένη σε όλους σας... και έπεται συνέχεια.....!!! :Wink: 

Εικόνα 007.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Υπεροχη  η φωτογραφια του αλησμονητου θρυλου! Ευχαριστουμε φιλε borg.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Και ξανά αχ και βαχ..............................

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

*borg ευχαριστουμε πολυ υπεροχη...*

----------


## Ellinis

Με το αεράκι που έχει βγάλει αυτές τις ημέρες, μου ήρθε μια όρεξη για ένα ταξιδάκι με το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ για ένα κροσάρισμα του Τσικνιά;
Πως σας φαίνεται η ιδέα;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε  Ellinis Ειμαι μεσα, Πολυ καλη ιδεα!!!   Ενα ταξιδι με τον θρυλο να  ζωντανεψουν  παλιες αναμνησεις!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Εγώ πιο μέσα δέ γίνεται.................Μπροστά στο μπαλκόνι και άντε γειά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ellinis

ok, όσοι είναι "στο κόλπο" ας κατεβουν στο λιμάνι γιατί απ'οτι βλέπω βγαίνει καπνός από τη τσιμινιέρα του βαποριού... ζεσταίνονται τα άλογα!  :Razz: 

και έχει ακόμη χώρο στο μπαλκόνι για το φίλο ΄Αρη...

p tinou 1.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Μολα να φυγουμε!!!Μολα ολαααααα!!!

----------


## proussos

*Οι ειδικοί ας μας διαφωτίσουν...*
*Τι μέρα της εβδομάδας είναι ?*
*Το πανό στην κοντραγέφυρα γράφει Σύρο - Τήνο - Μύκονο ή Τήνο - Μύκονο καθώς ένα μικρό κομμάτι πανί κρύβει το "Σύρο" ?*
*Φωτογραφία του αλησμόνητου 1989 - 1990 !*
*Αν δεν κάνω λάθος , στην δεξιά άκρη της φωτογραφίας διακρίνεται η πρύμνη του ΙΚΑΡΟΣ της ΑΝΤΕΣΙ με τις εξωτερικές σκάλες...όπως και πανω από το όνομα σην πλώρη του ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ ξεχωρίζουν οι τσιμινιέρες του ΝΑΪΑΣ ΙΙ με σινιάλα Αγαπητού.*
*Να είστε καλά όλοι που κρατάτε αυτό το θέμα του forum ενεργό.*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_...Και Προσω ολοταχως...22,5 μιλακια...Εμεις Σαλπαραμε...ειμαστε φευγατοι... Ταξιδιωτες του Ονειρου..._
_O64.tif.jpg_ 
_Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,proussos,ΑΡΗΣ,Ellinis,borg._

----------


## nikosnasia

Εγώ είμαι ήδη εν πλώ.
Νέο - Εικόνα bitmap.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Στην παρεα μας Συνταξιδιωτης του Ονειρου και ο φιλος nikosnasia!!!

----------


## Ellinis

όποιος πρόλαβε και έβγαλε εισητήριο ας ανέβει, γιατί οι κάβοι λύθηκαν και το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ ξεκίνησε το ανάποδα.  :Cool:  
Στη βαρδιόλα - μάλλον ο πλοίαρχος - δίνει τις κινήσεις...

φίλε ¶ρης, νομίζω σε βλέπω να έχεις πάρει θέση στο μπαλκόνι... 
φίλε proussos, πρέπει να ήταν Σάββατο ή Κυριακή του καλοκαιριού του 1988. Συμφωνώ και για τα ΙΚΑΡΟΣ- ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ. Το πανό για δες το καλύτερα...

p tinou2.jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Μέσα και το βαπόρι μας σαλπάρησεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## τοξοτης

Ωραίο το ταξίδι στο όνειρο ΑΛΛΑ εγώ θα πω και κάτι άλλο ίσως λάθος , ίσως σωστό : Πιστεύω ότι αυτό το <ταξίδι> ήταν ο καλύτερος επικήδειος αποχαιρετισμός στον ιδρυτή της εταιρείας ΚΩΣΤΑ ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΗ που έφυγε πριν λίγες μέρες.

----------


## Ellinis

Τέλος το ανάποδα, το καράβι γυρνάει την πλώρη προς τη μπούκα του λιμανιού και ο κάπταιν σπρώχνει τα χειριστήρια στο Πρόσω!

Και τώρα φύσα όσο θες, όσο περισσότερο τόσο καλύτερο :-D:-D
p tinou 3.jpg

----------


## proussos

> όποιος πρόλαβε και έβγαλε εισητήριο ας ανέβει, γιατί οι κάβοι λύθηκαν και το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ ξεκίνησε το ανάποδα.  
> Στη βαρδιόλα - μάλλον ο πλοίαρχος - δίνει τις κινήσεις...
> 
> φίλε ¶ρης, νομίζω σε βλέπω να έχεις πάρει θέση στο μπαλκόνι... 
> φίλε proussos, πρέπει να ήταν Σάββατο ή Κυριακή του καλοκαιριού του 1988. Συμφωνώ και για τα ΙΚΑΡΟΣ- ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ. Το πανό για δες το καλύτερα...
> 
> p tinou2.jpg



*Γιατί μου το κάνεις αυτό Ellinis ?*
*Στη βαρδιόλα ο Cpt Ανάργυρος Σαρρής αν διακρίνω καλά...με ξεγελάει η ανάλυση*
*Το πανό ξεκάθαρο...το έξτρα κομάτι πανί τυλιγμένο...πάει και Σύρο !*
*Να και το CITY OF RHODOS απέναντι...*
*Το προπελάκι δουλεύει (τρία κουμπιά είχε αριστερά-μέση-δεξιά)...η πλώρη γυρίζει !*
*Πάμε για πρωϊνό στην τραπεζαρία...κάτω από το γκαράζ...στην πρύμνη !*

----------


## Leo

Σωστός ο proussos, είναι όντως ο καπτάν Ανάργυρος Σαρρής στην βαρδιόλα..... Μοναδικές εικόνες μνήμης!!!!!

----------


## borg

... "Tάληρο" μια μικρή παραλία στην Σύρο, η ώρα 12 παρά.. Πολύς κόσμος όλων των ηλικιών κολυμπάει στην θάλασσα ή χαιρεται τον ήλιο. Η κόρνα του Παναγία ακούγεται να χαιρετάει τον Αγιο Δημήτριο και ξαφνικά... ΠΑΝΙΚΟΣ στην παραλία... οι ηλικιωμένοι βγαίνουν γρήγορα απο την θάλασσα δυσαρεστημένοι, άλλοι μεταφέρουν τα πραγματά τους πολύ πίσω και όσοι δεν ήξεραν απλά κοιτούσαν περίεργα... Το Παναγία παιρνούσε αγέρωχο μπροστά μας.. και μετα απο λίγο τα απόνερα του έκαναν την παραλία και τα πράγματα όσων δεν ήξεραν μουσκεμα.. Πολύ απόνερο.. Οποιοδήποτε αλλο πλοίο και να παιρνούσε η ζωή στο "τάληρο" συνεχίζονταν κανονικά σα να μην τρέχει τίποτα... Με το Παναγία ομως ήταν απλά καταπληκτικά.... 

Κυριακή και επιστροφή στον Πειραιά... Κοντά στην Κέα ο 3ός καπετάνιος ρίχνει μια ματιά στο ραντάρ και λέει... Τα έχει δώσει όλα, αλλα τίποτα δεν μπορει να τον γλυτώσει (ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ).. Θα τον αδειάσουμε απο αριστερά και στα 15μέτρα, να μας βλέπει και καλά κιόλας... Πεστους να ανοίξουν κανα δυο δόντια παραπάνω αν και δεν χρειάζεται τον παιρνάμε κι ετσι.... Λίγο αργότερα και έξω απο τις φλέβες αδειάζαμε το Ναιας ΙΙ απο τα αριστερα και σύριζα... όλοι είμασταν έξω απο την γέφυρα, κοιτούσαμε και γελούσαμε. Η πόρτα της γέφυρας του Ναιας ΙΙ κλειστή και κανένας έξω.... 

Μαζί σας κι εγώ στο ταξίδι φίλοι μου στην γέφυρα όπως είχα συνηθισει να ταξιδευω μαζι του.....

Παρακάτω η φωτογραφία που κοσμεί το δωματιο μου στην Σύρο....

----------


## Natsios

> ... "Tάληρο" μια μικρή παραλία στην Σύρο, η ώρα 12 παρά.. Πολύς κόσμος όλων των ηλικιών κολυμπάει στην θάλασσα ή χαιρεται τον ήλιο. Η κόρνα του Παναγία ακούγεται να χαιρετάει τον Αγιο Δημήτριο και ξαφνικά... ΠΑΝΙΚΟΣ στην παραλία... οι ηλικιωμένοι βγαίνουν γρήγορα απο την θάλασσα δυσαρεστημένοι, άλλοι μεταφέρουν τα πραγματά τους πολύ πίσω και όσοι δεν ήξεραν απλά κοιτούσαν περίεργα... Το Παναγία παιρνούσε αγέρωχο μπροστά μας.. και μετα απο λίγο τα απόνερα του έκαναν την παραλία και τα πράγματα όσων δεν ήξεραν μουσκεμα.. Πολύ απόνερο.. Οποιοδήποτε αλλο πλοίο και να παιρνούσε η ζωή στο "τάληρο" συνεχίζονταν κανονικά σα να μην τρέχει τίποτα... Με το Παναγία ομως ήταν απλά καταπληκτικά....


 :Razz:  :Razz: Το ιδιο γινόταν και απένατι στην Τηνο στην παραλια των Κιονίων φίλε borg. Με το που έσκαγε μύτη το βαπόρι όλοι αρχιζαν το μάζεμα και εμεις η πιτσιρικαρία τις βουτιες στη θάλασσα να παλέψουμε με τα κύμματα. Ειδικά όταν ερχόταν κατευθείαν από Πειραιά και πέρναγε κοντά στην παραλία γινότανε χαμός! 
Και εγώ στη παρέα για το ταξίδι. Πάω για ένα καφεδάκι να το πιω εκεί στη στρογγυλή πρύμη που πιτσιρικάς χάζευα τους αφρούς της θάλασσας  γλύφοντας την αλμύρα από το πρόσωπο

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Φιλοι Ταξιδιωτες του ονειρου... φτασαμε Τηνο... η Ηρω παιρνει τον καβο... η ιεροτελεστια του ρεμεντζου ολοκληρωθηκε...ο θρυλος εδεσε...και εγω πρεπει να κατεβω..._
_MAIL 006.tif.jpg_

----------


## Ellinis

Οι φίλοι borg και Natsios μας χαρίσαν ολοζώντανες τις αναμνήσεις από το ωραίο καράβι. 
Οι στιγμές της προσπέρασης με φόντο τις Φλέβες αποτελούν ονειρικές στιγμές για κάθε καραβολάτρη. 

Δεν έτυχε να φωτογραφίσω κάποια τέτοια στιγμή, γι' αυτό ας τη θυμηθούμε από μια μικρή φωτογραφία που είχε μπεί γύρω στο 1996 στο περιοδικό _Εφοπλιστής_.
Η προσπέραση εκεί στα 20 μέτρα, έτσι για να ακούγονται ζωντανές οι ΜΑΝ στην αντίπαλη γέφυρα, για να τους πιάσουν τα απόνερα γερά! :mrgreen:

Panagia-naias.jpg 

tss apollon, μην κατεβαίνεις ακόμη... να περάσουμε άλλη μια φορά το "κανάλι";  :Wink:

----------


## proussos

*Με προκαλείτε και δεν το αντέχω...*
*Στιγμές προσπέρασης στο ΝΑΪΑΣ ΙΙ λίγο πριν τα φανάρια του Πειραιά...stand by στους τηλέγραφους σχεδόν πάνω στην είσοδο του λιμανιού...*
*Και η αξέχαστη ανακοίνωση...πότε δια στόματος του Αρχλογιστή Θεοδόση Σπετσιώτη και πότε δια στόματος του Αρχιθαλαμηπόλου Κώστα Βούλγαρη..."Κυρίες και Κύριοι προσοχή παρακαλώ. Σε λίγα λεπτά φτάνουμε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Από τη δεξιά μας πλευρά θα δείτε το πλοίο ΝΑΪΑΣ ΙΙ το οποίο αναχώρησε από το λιμάνι της Σύρου 15 λεπτά πριν από εμάς. Για άλλη μια φορά το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ αποδεικνύεται το γρηγορότερο πλοίο των Κυκλάδων. Σας ευχαριστούμε για την προτίμηση και ελπίζουμε να σας ξαναδούμε σύντομα σε ένα από τα πλοία της Ventouris Ferries"*
*Όλοι σχεδόν οι επιβάτες κρεμασμένοι στις δεξιές κουπαστές να χειροκροτούν και το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ με δεξιά κλίση από την μετακίνηση των επιβατών !*
*Κυριακάτικες , συνήθως , σκηνές και στιγμές...όταν το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ ξεπρόβαλε στο ακρωτήριο Τρίμεσο βόρεια της Σύρου και έβλεπαν οι Αξιωματικοί στο radar το ΝΑΪΑΣ ΙΙ το πολύ στα 6 μίλια μπροστά , ήταν όλοι σίγουροι ότι θα το "έπιαναν" μέχρι το ύψος του παλιού αεροδρομίου !*

----------


## Apostolos

Ναι μεν για την εποχή ήταν εντυπωσιακά πράγματα αλλα σήμερα κάτι τέτοιο θα φαίνονταν τουλάχιστο κουτό... Ο κόσμος άλλαξε τα πλοία έγιναν σύγχρονα, οι Πλοίαρχοι ευγενείς και οι πολιτικές σύγχρονες...
Παλια μας έφτανε το πλοίο να περνάει το άλλο, σήμερα όμως οι όροι ασφάλεια, συντήρηση, υπηρεσίες κάνουν την διαφορά...
Αν και εμεις πολλές φορές αναπολούμε τις παιδικές ή νεαρές εικόνες μας κάνοντας το παρόν να μοιάζει πολύ "φλώρικο"
Τώρα αν με ρωτάτε τι προτιμώ? Δύσκολη ερώτηση! Θα έπερνα σήγουρα ένα Παναγία Τήνου με πολιτική Blue Star ή ΑΝΕΚ...

----------


## Natsios

> Ναι μεν για την εποχή ήταν εντυπωσιακά πράγματα αλλα σήμερα κάτι τέτοιο θα φαίνονταν τουλάχιστο κουτό... Ο κόσμος άλλαξε τα πλοία έγιναν σύγχρονα, οι Πλοίαρχοι ευγενείς και οι πολιτικές σύγχρονες...
> Παλια μας έφτανε το πλοίο να περνάει το άλλο, σήμερα όμως οι όροι ασφάλεια, συντήρηση, υπηρεσίες κάνουν την διαφορά...
> Αν και εμεις πολλές φορές αναπολούμε τις παιδικές ή νεαρές εικόνες μας κάνοντας το παρόν να μοιάζει πολύ "φλώρικο"
> Τώρα αν με ρωτάτε τι προτιμώ? Δύσκολη ερώτηση! Θα έπερνα σήγουρα ένα Παναγία Τήνου με πολιτική Blue Star ή ΑΝΕΚ...


Πωωωω....μας προσγείωσες πολύ απότομα:-?. 
Εμείς τωρα ταξιδεύουμε, είμαστε αλλού σε άλλες εποχές. Τελειωσε και ο καφές που έπινα στη πρύμη. Πάω να πάρω σουβλάκια από το Bar..... :Razz: 

(Δεν θυμαμε αν το κάνανε στο Παναγια Τηνου, στο Bari πάντως ψηνανε καλαμακια στο bar και δεν αντιστεκοσουν με τιποτα απο την τσικνα :Very Happy: )

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε proussos θερμά ευχαριστούμε για τις όμορφες σκηνές που μας μετέφερες. :grin:
Το μόνο που θα πρόσθετα στα καράβια της εποχής θα ήταν το σύστημα των αριθμημένων θέσεων. Η εικόνα με τις θείτσες που πηγαίναν και πιάνανε τις θέσεις 2 ώρες πριν την αναχώρηση δεν μου άρεσε... 

Τι θα γίνει tss Apollon? Θα ανέβεις να φύγουμε; έβγαλε αέρα και δεν θέλω να το χάσουμε...  :Razz:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> *Γιατί μου το κάνεις αυτό Ellinis ?*
> *Στη βαρδιόλα ο Cpt Ανάργυρος Σαρρής αν διακρίνω καλά...με ξεγελάει η ανάλυση*
> *Το πανό ξεκάθαρο...το έξτρα κομάτι πανί τυλιγμένο...πάει και Σύρο !*
> *Να και το CITY OF RHODOS απέναντι...*
> *Το προπελάκι δουλεύει (τρία κουμπιά είχε αριστερά-μέση-δεξιά)...η πλώρη γυρίζει !*
> *Πάμε για πρωϊνό στην τραπεζαρία...κάτω από το γκαράζ...στην πρύμνη !*




Φίλε proussos εννοείς αυτά?Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε εσένα και σε όλη τη παρέα μας.Ξέρουν αυτοί. :Very Happy: .Στη βαρδιόλα δέν πρέπει να είναι ο cpt Αργύρης αφού ανέλαβε το βαπόρι το 93 αν θυμάμαι καλά και η φώτο είναι επί πλοιοκτησίας Αποστόλη.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ανεβηκα παλι φιλε Ellinis δεν μπορω να αντισταθω, θα συνεχισω το Ταξιδι αυτο σε αλλες εποχες τοτε που το συναισθημα ηταν διαφορετικο, ο ρομαντισμος πολυς, η αλμυρα μπολικη και η νοστιμια μεγαλη...Μολα και φυγαμε!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Να' μαστε λοιπόν... και τι δεν θα έδινα να δω μια ακόμη βουτιά της πλώρης στα κυμμάτα του Αιγαίου... 

Στο φόρουμ έχουμε δει εκπληκτικές φωτογραφίες, και η παρακάτω όμως είναι επίσης απίθανη. 
Είχε δημοσιευτεί το 1996 σε δυο φυλλα του περιοδικού Εφοπλιστής σε άρθρο του κ.Χάλαρη. 
Δυστυχώς δεν ανέφερε το φωτογράφο ώστε να μπορέσω να απονείμω και τα εύσημα, ίσως να ήταν ο ίδιος. 

panagia tinou1.jpg

----------


## borg

Καταπληκτικη φωτο Εlinis...εχω μείνει με το στόμα ανοικτό.... Μου θυμίζει στιγμές που έλεω αέρα ταξιδεύαμε με μόνιμα δεξιά κλήση...... :Smile: . Κολούσε και το τιμόνι καμμία φορά και δώστου αριστερά και δεξία με δύναμη ο τιμονιέρης...!!!!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Να' μαστε λοιπόν... και τι δεν θα έδινα να δω μια ακόμη βουτιά της πλώρης στα κυμμάτα του Αιγαίου... 
> 
> Στο φόρουμ έχουμε δει εκπληκτικές φωτογραφίες, και η παρακάτω όμως είναι επίσης απίθανη. 
> Είχε δημοσιευτεί το 1996 σε δυο φυλλα του περιοδικού Εφοπλιστής σε άρθρο του κ.Χάλαρη. 
> Δυστυχώς δεν ανέφερε το φωτογράφο ώστε να μπορέσω να απονείμω και τα εύσημα, ίσως να ήταν ο ίδιος. 
> 
> panagia tinou1.jpg


Η φώτο είναι του cpt Νίκου Χάλαρη και είναι τραβηγμένη από τη ταράτσα της πατρικής του οικίας.Τραβηγμένη το 93 και η κόντρα παραπάνω το 92.Το αρθρο δε δημοσιεύτκε λίγους μήνες προ αποσύρσεως του βάπορα.

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε ¶ρη εαν έχεις επαφές με τον cpt Χάλαρη, να τους πεις οτι έχει "μαγικό χέρι" και να τον ευχαριστήσεις θερμά και από μέρους μας... 
Με την ευκαιρία, μήπως βλέπει και κανενός άλλου το μάτι κάτι που δεν μου πάει καλά στη φωτο;

----------


## giorgos....

τί παρατηρείς φίλε ellinis? προσπαθώ αλλά δεν βλέπω κάτι..

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Ταξιδι μας τελειωσε σας ευχαριστουμε που Ταξιδεψατε μαζι μας και σας περιμενουμε σε ενα απο τα επομενα Ταξιδια μας... οπως παντα με ροτα στο Ονειρο..._
_DSCN5379.jpg_

----------


## Ellinis

> τί παρατηρείς φίλε ellinis? προσπαθώ αλλά δεν βλέπω κάτι..


Δεν σου φαίνεται οτι η αριστερή βαρδιόλα είναι κάπως μεγαλύτερη και διαφορετική από τη δεξιά;

----------


## nikolas200

*ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΨΩ ΤΙΣ ΠΟΛΥΤΙΜΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΣΑΣ*

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Δεν σου φαίνεται οτι η αριστερή βαρδιόλα είναι κάπως μεγαλύτερη και διαφορετική από τη δεξιά;


¶ρη, το θέμα μάλλον είναι από την προοπτική. Στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία που υπάρχει σε προηγούμενη σελίδα του θέματος δεν υπάρχει διαφορά στις βαρδιόλες.

----------


## Ellinis

Διαφορά σίγουρα δεν υπήρχε στην πραγματικότητα. Αυτό που σκέφτηκα ήταν μήπως για κάποιο λόγο χρειάστηκε να επέμβει κάποιος γραφίστας και να "φτιάξει" το συγκεκριμένο σημείο.

----------


## giorgos....

> Διαφορά σίγουρα δεν υπήρχε στην πραγματικότητα. Αυτό που σκέφτηκα ήταν μήπως για κάποιο λόγο χρειάστηκε να επέμβει κάποιος γραφίστας και να "φτιάξει" το συγκεκριμένο σημείο.


σε πρώτη φάση θα συμφωνήσω με τον ¶ρη.. φαίνεται να είναι μεγαλύτερη στο ύψος..

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Καλοκαιρι του 1992 στο λιμανι της Συρου και ο Τηνιος Καραβολατρης ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ φωτογραφιζετε στην δεξια βαρδιολα του πολυαγαπημενου του_ _Παναγια Τηνου_
_Leandros.jpg_

----------


## Karolos

Καλησπέρα σας Κύριοι. 
Εσείς βαλθήκατε να μας τρελάνετε, δεν υπολογίζεται ότι υπάρχουν και μεγάλοι άνθρωποι που σας παρακολουθούν. Τι θέλετε να έχουνε τρεχάματα στούς γιατρούς ;
Για καθίστε καλά.  :Wink: 

karolos_0398.jpg Ολοταχώς από Τήνο για Μύκονο, απ΄το Πασακρωτήρι.

_Να !!! πάρτε αυτή την φωτό για να μάθετε...Αμ' πωωώς... Ούφ ησύχασα._  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το θρυλικο Παναγια Τηνου!!!  Οι καταπληκτικες ναυπηγικες γραμμες   του   μαζι  με το γαλαζιο του Αιγαιου    συνθετουν αυτη την καταπληκτικη  φωτογραφια Απειρου Καλλους!!!_
_Πατριδα Εγραψες!!!_

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> _ Το θρυλικο Παναγια Τηνου!!!  Οι καταπληκτικες ναυπηγικες γραμμες   του   μαζι  με το γαλαζιο του Αιγαιου    συνθετουν αυτη την καταπληκτικη  φωτογραφια Απειρου Καλλους!!!_
> _Πατριδα Εγραψες!!!_



Γερό χαστούκι Κάρολε.Η ομορφιά μας σε όλο της το μεγαλείο!!!!!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μιας που ειναι ο φιλος Καναρης μεσα θελω να τον ρωτησω το εξης. Εφοσον εχω διαβασει στο θεμα του Ναιας ΙΙ οτι πηγαινε με 21+ ποσο πηγαινε το Παναγια Τηνου ωστε να το περναει; Τα πηγαιναν και τα δυο τερμα η ειχαν κι αλλο;

----------


## capten4

αυτη την ταχυτητα, οσο και αν σου φανει παραξενο, το ναιας την επιανε στα τελευταια του, και κιριως το 1999.....σε αυτο βεβαια ειχαν συμβαλει η τοποθετησει βολβου πριν καποια χρονια, νομιζω το 1993, πλαστικοποιηση κλπ.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Την εποχη της μεγαλης κοντρας ξερεις πανω κατω τις ταχυτητες των δυο; Επισης το Παναγια Τηνου τοτε ειχε βολβο; Κοινως η ομορφη γερμανιδα ηταν παντα πιο γρηγορη απο το Ναιας ΙΙ η αφου εβαλε βολβο το περνουσε;

----------


## capten4

απο ο,τι ξερω , παντα ηταν πιο γρηγορη

----------


## proussos

> Την εποχη της μεγαλης κοντρας ξερεις πανω κατω τις ταχυτητες των δυο; Επισης το Παναγια Τηνου τοτε ειχε βολβο; Κοινως η ομορφη γερμανιδα ηταν παντα πιο γρηγορη απο το Ναιας ΙΙ η αφου εβαλε βολβο το περνουσε;


*Κατ'αρχήν ήταν Ολλανδέζα !*
*Το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ με ή χωρίς βολβό πάντα κέρδιζε σε ταχύτητα το ΝΑΪΑΣ ΙΙ.*
*Κάντε τους πιο κάτω υπολογισμούς και θα καταλάβετε το γιατί...*
*Όταν το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ ξεκίνησε στη γραμμή (και ως ΚΑΠΤΑΙΝ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ) αναχωρούσε στις 09:00 από Πειραιά με άφιξη στη Σύρο στις 12:30.*
*Δηλαδή τα 80 ναυτικά μίλια τα κάλυπτε σε 3:30 (80x60:210=22,857 κόμβοι) και αν υπολογίσουμε και τον χρόνο που χρειαζόταν για να "ανοίξει" και να "κόψει" τότε μιλάμε για 23+ καθαρότατα.*
*Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα η Κυριακάτικη κόντρα με το ΝΑΪΑΣ ΙΙ όπου από τη Σύρο μέχρι τον Πειραιά κάλυπτε τα 7 μίλια απόστασης προπορείας.*
*Ελπίζω να σας κάλυψα.*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Συγνωμη για την ανακριβεια αλλα λογω ονοματος μου εκατσε οτι ηταν Γερμανιδα η ομορφη κυρια. Δεν ηξερα ποσο πηγαινε το Παναγια Τηνου, ηξερα οτι ηταν σφαιρα αλλα οχι πυραυλος. Η ταχυτητα που αναφερεις ειναι απιθανη και ταυτοσημη με το Blue Star Ithaki και ολα αυτα 20+ χρονια πριν!!! Κοινως τουλαχιστον για τη γραμμη της Συρο-Τηνο-Μυκονιας οι 23.5 κομβοι του Ithaki δεν αποτελεσαν αναβαθμιση.


ΥΓ: Ελπιζω να γραφεις στον πληθυντικο γιατι απαντησες και σε μενα και στον capten4 διοτι αν απαντησες μονο σε μενα εννοειται πως θα ηθελα στον ενικο!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Ellinis

Κάρολε η φωτογραφία είναι ζωγραφία! Είναι να κλείσεις τα μάτια και να βρεθείς στο φτερό του καραβιού παρακαλώντας το βοριά να βγάλει κάνα μποφοράκι παραπάνω....

Όσο για την ταχύτητα... θα ψόφαγα να δω - έστω και στον ύπνο μου  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  - μια κόντρα ανάμεσα στο BS Ithaki και το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ! και στη γέφυρα της Ολλανδέζας να είναι ο captain Μαμίδης, έτσι για να γουστάρουμε!!!  :Cool:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Μιας που ειναι ο φιλος Καναρης μεσα θελω να τον ρωτησω το εξης. Εφοσον εχω διαβασει στο θεμα του Ναιας ΙΙ οτι πηγαινε με 21+ ποσο πηγαινε το Παναγια Τηνου ωστε να το περναει; Τα πηγαιναν και τα δυο τερμα η ειχαν κι αλλο;



Ο φίλος Proussos παρακάτω καλύπτει πλήρως το θέμα ταχύτητας του λατρεμένου μας βαποριού.Τα πήγαιναν όντως στην τσίτα αλλά και συγχρόνως τα πρόσεχαν μηχανικά όσο δεν έπαιρνε,γι αυτό και όλα αυτά τα χρόνια οι βλάβες που παρουσίασαν ήσαν ελάχιστες!!!!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

14  Αυγουστου 1981 εκτακτο δρομολογιο απο Πειραια για Τηνο  ΕΓ/ΟΓ  _Παναγια Τηνου_ ταχυτης ταξιδιου  22.8!

----------


## borg

Δυστηχώς....20 χρόνια μετά, το Blue Star Ithaki αποτελεί αναβάθμιση της γραμμής της Συροτηνομυκονίας. Γιατί μετά την αποχώρηση του Παναγία απο την γραμμή, τα πλοία που το ακολούθησαν ήταν πραγματικά πολύ αργά σε σχέση με αυτό... Έκαναν το Ναιας ΙΙ να δείχνει πραγματική σφαίρα και να τα προσπερναέι παντού... Γενικώς πιστεύω οτι η αποχώρηση του Παναγία απο την γραμμή βοήθησε ωστε να ανπτυχθεί ο ''μύθος'' του Ναιάς ΙΙ....

----------


## Karolos

> Κάρολε η φωτογραφία είναι ζωγραφία! Είναι να κλείσεις τα μάτια και να βρεθείς στο φτερό του καραβιού παρακαλώντας το βοριά να βγάλει κάνα μποφοράκι παραπάνω....
> 
> Όσο για την ταχύτητα... *θα ψόφαγα να δω* - έστω και στον ύπνο μου  - μια κόντρα ανάμεσα στο BS Ithaki και το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ! και στη γέφυρα της Ολλανδέζας να είναι ο captain Μαμίδης, *έτσι για να γουστάρουμε!!!*


Τώρα σ'αυτά που γράφεις συμφωνώ απολύτως.  Για φαντάσου και να γινόταν  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  !!!
_Τώρα θα σου πω και εγώ την αμαρτία μου._ :Surprised: ops:  _Το ξέρεις ότι και εγώ δεν έχω ταξιδέψει με τον βάπορα ;_

----------


## Rocinante

> _Τώρα θα σου πω και εγώ την αμαρτία μου._ops: _Το ξέρεις ότι και εγώ δεν έχω ταξιδέψει με τον βάπορα ;_


Δεν εισαι ο μονος... :Very Happy: 
Ειχαμε λογους καποιοι να προτιμαμε τη Ραφηνα απο τον Πειραια  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Karolos

Για να μην υπάρχουν απορίες ως προς την ταχύτητα του Παναγία διαβάστε και συγκρίνατε :

1) Απόπλους του Παναγία από Πειραιά 08:00.
Δρομολόγιο _ Σύρο, Τήνο, Μύκονο.

2) Απόπλους του Επτάνησος από Ραφήνα 07:45 μέσω ¶νδρου, κατάπλους στην Τήνο 11:45 με 11:50._ [ 'Ετσι ρύθμιζαν τα ρολόγια τους τότε ]_

*Φωτογραφία 1_Τήνος* 
karolos_0421.jpg

Είναι μέσα και μπαίνει και το Παναγία στο καπάκι


*Φωτογραφία 2_Τήνος* karolos_0420.jpg

Τό Επτάνησος φεύγει γιά Μύκονο. Τό Παναγία τον περιμένει απ' έξω.
Η ώρα περίπου να είναι 12:10 έως 12:15 .

_Υπολογίστε ώρες, αποστάσεις και θα βγούν και συμπεράσματα._

----------


## Karolos

> Δεν εισαι ο μονος...
> Ειχαμε λογους καποιοι να προτιμαμε τη Ραφηνα απο τον Πειραια



_Δεν πιστεύω να γίνουμε στο τέλος πολλοί ;_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ΕΓ/ΟΓ Παναγια Τηνου... απο οποια γωνια ληψης και να το δουμε ειναι πανεμορφο!!!_
DSCN7678.jpg
_Φωτογραφια Γ. Κουρουπης_

----------


## Rocinante

> Για να μην υπάρχουν απορίες ως προς την ταχύτητα του Παναγία διαβάστε και συγκρίνατε :
> 
> 1) Απόπλους του Παναγία από Πειραιά 08:00.
> Δρομολόγιο _ Σύρο, Τήνο, Μύκονο.
> 
> 2) Απόπλους του Επτάνησος από Ραφήνα 07:45 μέσω ¶νδρου, κατάπλους στην Τήνο 11:45 με 11:50._ [ 'Ετσι ρύθμιζαν τα ρολόγια τους τότε ]_
> 
> *Φωτογραφία 1_Τήνος* karolos_0421.jpg
> 
> ...


Ας υπολογισει κανας αλλος εγω χαζεψα με τους δυο θρυλους :shock:
Του Πειραια και της Ραφηνας.
Ειδικα η πρωτη !!!!!!! τι πλωρες ηταν αυτες.......

Πηρε και ο TSS APOLLON μπρος αντε να παμε για υπνο........

----------


## Ellinis

> _ΕΓ/ΟΓ Παναγια Τηνου... απο οποια γωνια ληψης και να το δουμε ειναι πανεμορφο!!!_
> DSCN7678.jpg
> _Φωτογραφια Γ. Κουρουπης_


Noμίζω πως τα σινιάλα του Απόστολου Βεντούρη έδειναν μια άλλη ομορφιά στο πλοίο. 
Ίσως σε κάποιους να ξενίζουν γιατί το έχουμε συνδέσει με τα κλασσικά χρώματα της Ventouris Ferries, αλλά νομίζω πως το κόκκινο της γραμματοσειράς έκανε μια ευχάριστη αντίθεση.

Όπως και εαν έχει ο "ιπτάμενος φωτογράφος" Γ. Κουρούπης το έπιασε σε όλη του τη χάρη. Μερσί T.s.s. Apollon!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ο ιπταμενος Γ.Κουρουπης εχει στην συλογη του τα παντα απο το 1980 μεχρι και πριν απο μερικα χρονια.Οποτε.......

----------


## ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ-ΤΗΝΟΣ

Σχετικά με την ταχύτητα των Ναιας ΙΙ και του Παναγία Τήνου η διαφορά τους ήταν πολύ μικρή.Στο κατευθειαν δρομολόγιο για Τήνο το Παναγία έφτανε στις 11:50 και το Ναιας ΙΙ στις 12:00

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Σχετικά με την ταχύτητα των Ναιας ΙΙ και του Παναγία Τήνου η διαφορά τους ήταν πολύ μικρή.Στο κατευθειαν δρομολόγιο για Τήνο το Παναγία έφτανε στις 11:50 και το Ναιας ΙΙ στις 12:00


Βάλε και ένα δεκάλεπτο καθυστέρηση μέχρι να βάλει πλώρη μέχρι τη μπούκα και τη σχετική αδυναμία του βαποριού να αναπτύξει το δρόμο του σχετικά γρήγορα και,10 λεπτά γρηγορότερα στη Τήνο,η διαφορά μεγαλώνει αρκετά,εώς αρκετά πολύ θα έλεγα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Μια εικονα χιλιες λεξεις...!!!*
Panagia Tinoy afisa.jpg
_Διαφημιστικη αφισετα_

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> *Μια εικονα χιλιες λεξεις...!!!*
> Panagia Tinoy afisa.jpg
> _Διαφημιστικη αφισετα_


Τ α φτερά του ταιριάζουν τόσο πολύ που θα έλεγε κανείς ότι γεννήθηκε με αυτά!
Apollon σε ευχαριστούμε :Wink:

----------


## Ellinis

Μετά τη φτερωτή Παναγία που ανέβασε ο TSS, είπα να ανεβάσω την παρακάτω που δεν είμαι σίγουρος μήπως και έχει ξανανέβει στο φόρουμ.

Το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ κάνει ανάποδα, ο κάβος ακόμει δεν έχει ανέβει στην πλώρη και ο βοριάς φαίνεται να έχει τα κέφια του!

pinagiatinou.jpg
Photo: P.J. Anderiesse, courtesy J.Anderiesse collection H.Pieterse.
πηγή

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Καταπληκτικη ποζα! Υπεροχη  φωτογραφια!  Πανεμορφο σκαρι!!!_
_Φιλε  Ellinis Ευχαριστουμε!!!_

----------


## τοξοτης

> Μετά τη φτερωτή Παναγία που ανέβασε ο TSS, είπα να ανεβάσω την παρακάτω που δεν είμαι σίγουρος μήπως και έχει ξανανέβει στο φόρουμ.
> 
> Το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ κάνει ανάποδα, ο κάβος ακόμει δεν έχει ανέβει στην πλώρη και ο βοριάς φαίνεται να έχει τα κέφια του!
> 
> pinagiatinou.jpg
> Photo: P.J. Anderiesse, courtesy J.Anderiesse collection H.Pieterse.
> πηγή


 
Τέτοιες ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ μπορούν να μπαίνουν και να ξαναμπαίνουν και να...........
Δε νομίζω ότι θα υπάρξει κάποιος που θα διαμαρτυρηθεί βλέποντας αυτή την ομορφιά ξανά και ξανά.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Tι καταπληκτικά πράγματα βλέπουν τα μάτια μας? Απλά υπέροχο και περήφανο σκαρί!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ-ΤΗΝΟΣ

Οι φωτογραφίες είναι καταπληκτικές, η διαφήμιση με τα φτερά πρέπει να είναι του 1981 η 1982 και ξυπνάνε όμορφες αναμνήσεις των παιδικών μου χρόνων. Μόνο που έκανα λάθος στον χρόνο του κατευθειαν ταξιδιου προς Τήνο.Το Παναγία έφτανε στις 12:20 και το Ναιας ΙΙ στις 12:30,οι χρόνοι είναι μέχρι τη μπουκα του μέσα λιμανιου της Τήνου.Στο χρόνο ελιγμών στο λιμάνι το Ναιας ΙΙ σαφώς υπερτερούσε και ίσως για αυτό η διαφορά τους δεν ήταν ποτέ μεγαλύτερη των δέκα-δεκαπέντε λεπτών.

----------


## Karolos

> Τέτοιες ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ μπορούν να μπαίνουν και να ξαναμπαίνουν και να...........
> Δε νομίζω ότι θα υπάρξει κάποιος που θα διαμαρτυρηθεί βλέποντας αυτή την ομορφιά ξανά και ξανά.



_Εγώ ρε φίλε,  σιγά το καράβι, σαν διασταύρωση τραίνου με ελέφαντα είναι._

----------


## Karolos

> _Εγώ ρε φίλε,  σιγά το καράβι, σαν διασταύρωση τραίνου με ελέφαντα είναι._


Και για να μην παρεξηγηθώ από κανέναν σας _δείχνω ένα πραγματικά όμορφο βαπόρι_

karolos_0443.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Και για να μην παρεξηγηθώ από κανέναν σας _δείχνω ένα πραγματικά όμορφο βαπόρι_
> 
> karolos_0443.jpg


_Πατριδα με την ανωτερω φωτογραφια εχουμε μετρο συγκρισης...Η Πενταμορφη και το Τερας...!!! _

----------


## nostalgos

Είμαι καινούργιος και μέχρι τώρα έβλεπα μόνο τις αρχικές δημοσιεύσεις για το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο, από τις οποίες είχαν αποσυρθεί πλέον οι φωτογραφίες και με είχε πιάσει απελπισία. Ευτυχώς, άρχισα να προσαρμόζομαι... 

Δεν ξέρω αν φταίει το ότι συνδέεται με τις παιδικές διακοπές μου, αλλά νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι το πιο όμορφο πλοίο - ποστάλι του Αιγαίου. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, τα φέρρυ - μπόουτ με τη χοντρή "κοιλιά" για τα οχήματα δύσκολα μπορεί να έχουν την ίδια κομψότητα. Ειδικά στο άσπρο χρώμα του Βεντούρη (στην Ολλανδία ήταν το μισό μαύρο) με το φως του ήλιου, το αποτέλεσμα ήταν εντυπωσιακό. Μόνο τα κρουαζιερόπλοια μπορούσαν να το συναγωνισθούν σε χάρη.

Με την ευκαιρία και όντας άσχετος με τα θέματα της ναυτιλίας, θα ήθελα να κάνω δύο ερωτήσεις:

1ον) Προς το τέλος της καριέρας του (με τα χρώματα της "AKV" και μετά) είχαμε την αίσθηση ότι το πλοίο "κουνάει" πιο εύκολα. Μπορεί αυτό να σήμαινε κάποια ελληνική πατέντα τύπου "αφαίρεση έρματος" για οικονομία καυσίμου;

2ον) Επειδή τον Αύγουστο ως επί το πλείστον φυσούσαν άνεμοι από Β-ΒΑ, κάθετοι προς την πορεία του, θυμάμαι το πλοίο να γέρνει μόνιμα προς την αντίθετη διεύθυνση από αυτήν που δεχόταν το κύμα, γεγονός που δεν συνέβαινε λ.χ. στον μεγάλο ανταγωνιστή του (ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ), παρότι η σιλουέτα του δεν ήταν καθόλου "χαβαλετζίδικη" (το αντίθετο μάλιστα). Γνωρίζει κανείς πού οφειλόταν αυτό;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Να τα Εκατοστησεις ΛΕΑΝΔΡΕ!!!_
_Ημερα των Γενεθλιων του Τηνιου καραβολατρη ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΥ ειναι η σημερινη και μας κερνα την κατωθι φωτογραφια του "αγαπημενου του πλοιου" του θρυλικου ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ!_

Panagia Tinou Leandros.jpg

_η φωτογραφια ειναι τραβηγμενη στην Τηνο απο τον ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟ λιγο πριν το Παναγια Τηνου σταματησει οριστικα τα Ακτοπλοικα του δρομολογια._
_Ο Τηνιος καραβολατρης την χαριζει στο nautilia.gr και σε ολους εκεινους που αγαπησαν και συνεχιζουν ν'αγαπουν τον Θρυλο της ΣυροΤηνοΜυκονιας!!!_

----------


## Ellinis

_Χρόνια Πολλά Λέανδρε!!!_ 
Ευχαριστούμε για το εκλεκτό κέρασμα αν και στη γιορτή σου εμείς θα έπρεπε να σου κάνουμε δώρα!  :Razz:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Χρονια πολλα στον μεγαλο τηνιο καραβολατρη ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟ με την μεγαλη προσφορα του στα της ακτοπλοιας της αγαπημενης του Τηνου.

----------


## polykas

Xρόνια Πολλά φίλε Λέανδρε!!!!!!!!

----------


## kastkon8

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ και με την ευκαιρια να σου πω πως ημουν ΑΒ! μηχ/κος στα τελευταια του ταξιδεια σαν ΑΡΤΕΜΗΣ ημερησιες κρουαζερες Ηρακλειο Σαντορινη

----------


## Karolos

karolos_0579.jpg

_Με υγεία και ευτυχία. Να τα εκατοστήσεις._

----------


## nostalgos

Χρόνια Πολλά στον Λέανδρο για τα γενέθλιά του και Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους για τα Χριστούγεννα!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Όχι αγάπη μου, είναι δυνατόν να σε ξεχάσω?Πώς να ξεχάσω ότι σαν σήμερα πριν 19 χρόνια σφύριξες για τελευταία φορά στα νησιά που σε αγάπησαν όσο κανένα άλλο.Για αυτό λοιπόν ''ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΧΝΩ''.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Όχι αγάπη μου, είναι δυνατόν να σε ξεχάσω?Πώς να ξεχάσω ότι σαν σήμερα πριν 19 χρόνια σφύριξες για τελευταία φορά στα νησιά που σε αγάπησαν όσο κανένα άλλο.Για αυτό λοιπόν ''ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΧΝΩ''.


_Ετσι οπως τα γραφει ο φιλος ΑΡΗΣ!!!  Ειναι αδυνατον να  ξεχασουμε   τον θρυλο της ΣυροΤηνοΜυκονιας!!! 
_
_Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας
_ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ by K.Pappas.jpg

----------


## esperos

Απογευματινή  επιστροφή  στον  Πειραιά.


PANAGIA TINOY 001.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Απίστευτα πράγματα βλέπουμε σήμερα σε διάφορα θέματα.
Ευχαριστούμε !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Tα πολλά λόγια είναι φτώχεια!!!Ευχαριστούμε πολύ το φίλο TSS APOLLON και Esperos.Ιδιαίτερες φώτο ενός πολύ ιδιαίτερου ποσταλιού!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gimbozo

Μία φωτογραφία από το Σεπτέμβριο του 2000 στο Ηράκλειο ως Αρτεμις από ασυνήθιστη γωνία, όπου μπορούμε να δούμε καθαρά πόσο χάλασαν οι αρμονικές αναλογίες του πλοίου από την προσθήκη του καταπέλτη.

Πηγή: http://vervlogentijden.blogspot.be/2...1_archive.html

Συγγνώμη αν έχει ανέβει ξανά.

----------


## Rocinante

> Μία φωτογραφία από το Σεπτέμβριο του 2000 στο Ηράκλειο ως Αρτεμις από ασυνήθιστη γωνία, όπου μπορούμε να δούμε καθαρά πόσο χάλασαν οι αρμονικές αναλογίες του πλοίου από την προσθήκη του καταπέλτη.
> 
> Πηγή: http://vervlogentijden.blogspot.be/2...1_archive.html
> 
> Συγγνώμη αν έχει ανέβει ξανά.


Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ άλλο πλοίο οπου μια τόσο μικρή μετασκευή προξένησε ένα τόσο φρικτό αποτέλεσμα εμφανισιακά.
Ιεροσυλία !!!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ άλλο πλοίο οπου μια τόσο μικρή μετασκευή προξένησε ένα τόσο φρικτό αποτέλεσμα εμφανισιακά.
> Ιεροσυλία !!!


Όταν η αρμονία των γραμμών άγγιζε το τέλειο είναι επόμενο να φανεί και η παραμικρή παραφωνία.Ρε σεις το βαπόρι το φώναζε χρόνια.''Εγώ Ναϊάς ΙΙ δεν γίνομαι''.Αστειέυομαι φυσικά.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ τον μαιο του 1995 λιγο πριν αναχωρησει για Ηρακλειο και αναλαβει υπηρεσια

NEW (186).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ομορφο μοναδικο σκαρι...!!! _

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ τον μαιο του 1995 λιγο πριν αναχωρησει για Ηρακλειο και αναλαβει υπηρεσια
> 
> NEW (186).jpg


Με πλοίαρχο τον cpt Αντώνη Σουρμελή.Μπράβο ρε Κώστα.Να σαι καλά.

----------


## despo

Ας δούμε και μία φωτογραφία που μπαίνει στη Μύκονο. Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο TSS Apollon.panagia tinoy001 despo.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Απιθανη φωτογραφια ενος καταπληκτικου σκαριου!!! Φιλε despo  ευχαριστω!!!_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πραγματικα υπεροχη φωτο ενος πλοιο κοσμηματος

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ιουλιος του 1989 και το θρυλικο σκαρι Παναγια Τηνου   με το σινιαλο του Αποστολου  Βεντουρη  καταπλεει στο λιμανι της Τηνου

_Panagia Tinou  TINOS   1989.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mοναδικη φωτο!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Γιώργο υπέροχη φώτο.Κατά την άποψη μου αυτά τα σινιάλα του ταίριαζαν περισσότερο.Ρε παιδιά εκεί στη Κίνα.Αντί να ξαναφτιάξετε το Τιτανικό δε ξαναζωντανεύετε αυτό το μοναδικό σκαρί?Θα σας έρθει και πιο φθηνά.Όνειρα θερινής νυκτός.......

----------


## capten4

Στη Συρο.....επι τζερι ,νομιζω.....

----------


## Ellinis

Mαγικές και οι δυο φωτογραφίες σας! Το δείχνουν σε ολο του το μεγαλείο...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σεπτέμβριος _1986_ και το τοπίο γνώριμο.

Panagia Tinoy - 1986.jpg

Φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη από τον τελευταίο όροφο του  πύργου - ερείπιο του μεγάλου μας λιμανιού, όπου είχα ανέβει -χωρίς ...ασανσέρ βέβαια- μετά από ειδική άδεια για να φωτογραφήσω το μεγάλο λιμάνι. Οι φωτογραφίες -οι γενικές, όχι οι μεμονωμένες των πλοίων- χρησιμοποιήθηκαν στην προεκλογική εκστρατεία αντιδημάρχου του Πειραιά.

----------


## proussos

> Σεπτέμβριος _1986_ και το τοπίο γνώριμο.
> 
> Panagia Tinoy - 1986.jpg
> 
> Φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη από τον τελευταίο όροφο του  πύργου - ερείπιο του μεγάλου μας λιμανιού, όπου είχα ανέβει -χωρίς ...ασανσέρ βέβαια- μετά από ειδική άδεια για να φωτογραφήσω το μεγάλο λιμάνι. Οι φωτογραφίες -οι γενικές, όχι οι μεμονωμένες των πλοίων- χρησιμοποιήθηκαν στην προεκλογική εκστρατεία αντιδημάρχου του Πειραιά.


*Μία εικόνα...αμέτρητες λέξεις !!!
Νά'σαι καλά...
Σ'ευχαριστώ !*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ενα απο τα ομορφοτερα καλυτερα και πιο δοξασμενα ποσταλια σε μια φωτο του 1995 ως Αρτεμις στην δευτερη επιτυχημενη καριερα του ως κρουαζιεροπλοιο

new (775).jpg

----------


## despo

Το θυμάμαι και εγω σε αυτή τη θέση με το τελευταίο του όνομα στην καριέρα του.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Το πλοίο της καρδιάς μου.Δεν το ξεχνά κανείς μα κανείς.Ενέπνευσε πολλούς να πορευτούν μετέπειτα στη θάλασσα.Ένα πλοίο που έκανε το πλοίαρχο που το ανταγωνιζόταν χρόνια και χρόνια με το ΝαϊάςΙΙ και που ήταν ο μακροβιότερος πλοίαρχος του,τον cpt Ανάργυρρο Σαρρή, να μονολογήσει σε κόντρα όταν ήταν σε άλλο πλοίο το εξής''ε ρε και να είχα το Παναγία θα σου έλεγα εγώ''.Και το άλλο πλοίο της κόντρας ήταν το Ναϊάς ΙΙ. Να τονίσω ότι ήταν και αξιόπιστο, παρόλο που το ζόριζαν .Οι βλάβες μετρημένες στα δάχτυλα του ενός χεριού.Όσοι το κυβέρνησαν είμαι σίγουρος ότι τους έμεινε μέσα τους.Ήταν τιμή τότε για ένα πλοίαρχο να το αναλάβει.Δεν θα ξεχάσω σε συνομιλία που είχα το 1999 όταν είχε έρθει στη Σύρα για επισκευή  με τον τότε πλοίαρχο του εκ Κρήτης,να με συγχωρήσετε αλλά δεν θυμάμαι το όνομα του,μου είπε επί λέξη:''Είμαι τυχερός που τώρα στο τέλος της καριέρας μου είμαι καπετάνιος σε αυτό το βαπόρι,όλοι το καμαρώναμε στο Πειραιά.Καλή του ώρα μου είχε φερθεί άψογα και φυσικά δεν υπήρξε χώρος του πλοίου που δεν επισκέφθηκα.Ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν και τα όνειρα και συχνά πυκνά το βλέπω!!!!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το μοναδικο και πανεμορφο σκαρι ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ   λιγο εξω απο την μπουκα   του λιμανιου   της Τηνου τον Ιουλιο του 1991 

_Panagia Tinou Tinos 1991.jpg

----------


## kastkon8

ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ...ΜΟΛΙΣ ΕΙΧΑΜΕ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΕΨΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ "ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ " ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΛΥΘΗΚΕ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟ
]

----------


## proussos

captain_constantinos_1960_1.jpg

*Στην πρύμνη της φαίνεται το όνομα CAPTAIN KONSTANTINOS με σημαία Κύπρου.
Πρέπει να είναι η στιγμή της αναχώρησής της για να έρθει στην Ελλάδα μιας και είναι εμφανές ότι δεν έχει μετασκευαστεί ακόμα...*


panagia_tinou_1960_1.jpg

*Απόπλους από τον Πειραιά...λογικά πρέπει να είναι οι πρώτες της μέρες που έχει μετονομαστεί σε ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ...1981 - 1982 ?
Το κρένι της πλώρης έχει αφαιρεθεί , το σινιάλο στην τσιμινιέρα έχει την παλιά κορώνα του Cpt Κώστα Βεντούρη και οι πλευρές της δεν έχουν την επωνυμία της εταιρείας.


Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει περισσότερα καθώς και τους φωτογράφους , ας με συμπληρώσει γιατί δεν ήταν δυνατόν να βρω τις πηγές.*

----------


## roussosf

και για να παινεψουμε το σπίτι μας
ολα τα λευτα ηταν όταν εμπαινες στο γκαράζ απο τους πλαινους καταπελτες 
η ανοιχτή πορτα του μηχανοστασίου και η μυρωδιά του
και αν δεν κανω λαθος ηταν και τουμπαριστες

----------


## proussos

> και για να παινεψουμε το σπίτι μας
> ολα τα λευτα ηταν όταν εμπαινες στο γκαράζ απο τους πλαινους καταπελτες 
> η ανοιχτή πορτα του μηχανοστασίου και η μυρωδιά του
> και αν δεν κανω λαθος ηταν και τουμπαριστες


*Δεν ξεχνιέται η ευωδιά αυτή...ούτε τα πιο καθαρά "λερωμένα" χέρια των μηχανικών της...ούτε τα ομορφότερα μαύρα grafiti στις φόρμες των μηχανικών της !

ΜΑΝ 12 κύλινδρες σε σειρά...τουμπαριστές...με τηλέγραφους !
Τι έγραφαν οι τηλέγραφοι ?
KLAAR MACHINES (τέλος με τις μηχανές - finished with engines)
VOORUIT (πρόσω)
ACHTERUIT (ανάποδα)
ZEER LANGSAAM (πολύ αργά)
Και άλλα...

Η πόρτα καθόδου στο μηχανοστάσιο ήταν ακριβώς απέναντι από το μπαρκαρίζο...και πότε - πότε έβλεπες και κανα ΙΧ απ'έξω...*

----------


## despo

Σπανιότατες φωτογραφίες, ειδικά η πρώτη αφού μάθαμε οτι για πρώτη φορά οτι είχε έρθει με σημαία Κύπρου στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## Ellinis

Noμίζω οτι η δεύτερη φωτογραφία δεν είναι τραβηγμένη νωρίς στο ξεκίνημα του ως ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ. Αφού ταξίδεψε ως ΚΑΠΤΑΙΝ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ μετά μετονομάστηκε ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ και τότε ταξίδεψε για ένα διάστημα με το "Β" στο φουγάρο αλλά χωρίς την κορώνα. Τουλάχιστον έτσι το έχω δει σε κάποια φωτο, νομίζω οτι ειχε ανέβει στο φόρουμ.

----------


## proussos

> Noμίζω οτι η δεύτερη φωτογραφία δεν είναι τραβηγμένη νωρίς στο ξεκίνημα του ως ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ. Αφού ταξίδεψε ως ΚΑΠΤΑΙΝ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ μετά μετονομάστηκε ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ και τότε ταξίδεψε για ένα διάστημα με το "Β" στο φουγάρο αλλά χωρίς την κορώνα. Τουλάχιστον έτσι το έχω δει σε κάποια φωτο, νομίζω οτι ειχε ανέβει στο φόρουμ.


_λογικά πρέπει να είναι οι πρώτες της μέρες που έχει μετονομαστεί σε ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ...1981 - 1982
το σινιάλο στην τσιμινιέρα έχει την παλιά κορώνα του Cpt Κώστα Βεντούρη

_Το διευκρινίζω...
Πάντως δεν είναι μετά το 1984 γιατί τότε φόρεσε την επωνυμία στις πλευρές της.

----------


## Ellinis

Το κατάλαβα, αλλά εγώ μιλάω για μια περίοδο που ως ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ δεν είχε καθόλου κορώνα στο σινιάλο αλλά σκέτο το Β. Αυτό πρέπει να ήταν λογικά πιο πριν, στο ξεκίνημα ως ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ.

----------


## Rocinante

> captain_constantinos_1960_1.jpg
> 
> *Στην πρύμνη της φαίνεται το όνομα CAPTAIN KONSTANTINOS με σημαία Κύπρου.
> Πρέπει να είναι η στιγμή της αναχώρησής της για να έρθει στην Ελλάδα μιας και είναι εμφανές ότι δεν έχει μετασκευαστεί ακόμα...*
> 
> 
> panagia_tinou_1960_1.jpg
> 
> *Απόπλους από τον Πειραιά...λογικά πρέπει να είναι οι πρώτες της μέρες που έχει μετονομαστεί σε ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ...1981 - 1982 ?
> ...


Η πρώτη είναι του Andreas Worteler και η δεύτερη του Jurgen Stein

----------


## Apostolos

Ρο προπελάκι ήταν original ή μπήκε αργότερα; Ο βολβός πότε τοποθετήθηκε;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To προπελακι ηταν εξ αρχης και ηταν τυπου voith schneider o βολβος μπηκε το 1991 αν θυμαμαι καλα στην μεγατεχνικα ο οποιος κατα την γνωμη μου ηταν ακυρος

----------


## harlek

Νομίζω οι voith schneider χρησιμοποιούνται για την κανονική πρόωση. Μήπως το Παναγία Τήνου είχε αυτού του τύπου;

----------


## giorgos....

Το προπελάκι του ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ πάντως δεν ήταν ιδιαίτερα δυνατό γι'αυτό και ήταν γνωστό και ώς "μίξερ"..

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Προπελάκι μίξερ αλλά προπέλες μπλέντερ...έ Γιώργη?Πολύχρονος!!!!!!

----------


## giorgos....

χαχα.. έτσι ακριβώς φίλε ΑΡΗ. Να είσαι καλά, σε ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Ellinis

> Το κατάλαβα, αλλά εγώ μιλάω για μια περίοδο που ως ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ δεν είχε καθόλου κορώνα στο σινιάλο αλλά σκέτο το Β. Αυτό πρέπει να ήταν λογικά πιο πριν, στο ξεκίνημα ως ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ.


Βρήκα τη φωτογραφία που θυμόμουν με το καράβι ως ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ μεν αλλά χωρίς την κορώνα γύρω από το "Β" στο φουγάρο. Δεν θυμάμαι να την είχα ξαναβάλει παλιότερα και να αναφέρω πως είναι τραβηγμένη από τον περίφημο ιταλό καραβολάτρη Antonio Scrimali.

panagia tinou - scrimali.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια φιλε Ellinis!!! και με το κρενι στην πλωρη!!!     πρεπει να ειναι του 1981_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πιστευω οτι

1980 καπτεν κωσταντινος
1981 παναγια τηνου με κρενι χωρις κορωνα
1982 παναγια τηνου χωρις κρενι μα κορωνα
1983 το ιδιο
1984 με VENTOURIS FERRIES στις πλευρες

με τα παραθυρα ποτε εκλεισαν καποια και ποτε και ποιες περιοδους ξανανοιξαν καποια απο αυτα ειναι ενα αλλο ζητημα

----------


## Ellinis

Σωστά η φωτογραφία τραβήχτηκε το καλοκαίρι του 1981.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Παναγια Τηνου ...νοσταλγικες αναμνησεις απο αυτο το αξεχαστο και ομορφο σκαρι...


...καταπλους στο λιμανι της Τηνου ...Ιουλιος του 1988


_Tinos  July 1988  Panagia Tinou_b.jpgTinos  July 1988  Panagia Tinou.jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Κάποια πράγματα απλά δεν τα ξεχνάς ποτέ. Έτσι λοιπόν σήμερα κλείνουν 20 χρόνια απο το τελευταίο κυκλικό Πειραιάς- Σύρος- Τήνος - Μύκονος για το ένα και μοναδικό Ε/Γ Ο/Γ Παναγία Τήνου Ν.Π 7719. Τα σημάδια του θρύλου ανεξίτηλα................

----------


## BEN BRUCE

O πραγματικος θρυλος και το τελευταιο <ποσταλι> της ιστοριας που κοντραρε στα ισια πιο συνχρονα και αλλης φιλοσοφιας βαπορια.Ενα και μονο ταξιδι ειχα κανει το 1983 με Χριστοφορο Κοτσαμπα και η λεξη μαγεια ηταν το λιγοτερο.Το βαπορι πεταγε, οι ΜΑΝαρες πανισχυρες και το πληρωμα αετοι σκετοι.Θυμαμαι τον καπτεν να κανει ρεμετζο μονο με νευματα αθορυβα και απολυτα ναυτικα σαν πραγματικος μαεστρος.Αυτα δεν ξαναγινονται οσοι τα ειδαν τα ειδαν και πιστευω οτι ειμαι απο τους τυχερους που ταξιδεψαν σε μια μαγικη εποχη

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πριν απο ενα μηνα ο Τηνιος καραβολατρης ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ ειχε τα γενεθλια του,   σκεφθηκε λοιπον να μας τραταρει χαριζοντας μας την κατωθι φωτογραφια..._

Panagia Tinou LEANDROS.jpg
_...βλεπουμε   το πολυαγαπημενο σκαρι του ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΥ το θρυλικο ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ  να παλευει με το δυνατο μελτεμι του καλοκαιριου και ν'αγωνιζεται να κρατηθει διπλα απο τον λιμενοβραχιονα  του μεσα λιμανιου της Τηνου 
_

----------


## proussos

> _Πριν απο ενα μηνα ο Τηνιος καραβολατρης ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ ειχε τα γενεθλια του,   σκεφθηκε λοιπον να μας τραταρει χαριζοντας μας την κατωθι φωτογραφια..._
> 
> Panagia Tinou LEANDROS.jpg
> _...βλεπουμε   το πολυαγαπημενο σκαρι του ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΥ το θρυλικο ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ  να παλευει με το δυνατο μελτεμι του καλοκαιριου και ν'αγωνιζεται να κρατηθει διπλα απο τον λιμενοβραχιονα  του μεσα λιμανιου της Τηνου 
> _


*Εδώ μιλάμε για ΤΟ ντοκουμέντο...κάπου στο 1992 - 1993 !
Φουντάρισμα στην Τήνο !!!
Συνολικά δεν πρέπει να είχε φουντάρει πάνω από δέκα φορές στα χρόνια που εξυπηρέτησε τη γραμμή.
Χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος , η πλώρη του θα πρέπει να έχει φτάσει κοντά στον ταρσανά ?
Αν είχαμε και τη συνέχεια , θα μας διαφώτιζε...
Όπως και νά'ναι όμως , τη σημερινή ημέρα θα τη θυμόμαστε πιο έντονα όσοι το είδαμε να καταπλέει σημαιοστολισμένο για τελευταία φορά στη Σύρο...
¶ρη , αν έχεις την καλοσύνη...δείξε μας αυτό που πρέπει !*

----------


## Ilias 92

> _Παναγια Τηνου ...νοσταλγικες αναμνησεις απο αυτο το αξεχαστο και ομορφο σκαρι...
> 
> 
> ...καταπλους στο λιμανι της Τηνου ...Ιουλιος του 1988
> 
> 
> _Tinos  July 1988  Panagia Tinou_b.jpgTinos  July 1988  Panagia Tinou.jpg


Πάντως είχε πολύ ωραία τσιμινιέρα.
Δεν έχω ξαναδεί τέτοιο σινιάλο, ποιος θα πει  2 λογια.

----------


## proussos

> Πάντως είχε πολύ ωραία τσιμινιέρα.
> Δεν έχω ξαναδεί τέτοιο σινιάλο, ποιος θα πει  2 λογια.


*Για το πλοίο , δυο λόγια είναι πολύ λίγα...
Για το σινιάλο , τρία λόγια αρκούν !
Απόστολος Κωνσταντίνου Βεντούρης.*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πάντως είχε πολύ ωραία τσιμινιέρα.
> Δεν έχω ξαναδεί τέτοιο σινιάλο, ποιος θα πει 2 λογια.


 Εγώ πάλι νομίζω με άλλη πιό ψηλή τσιμινιέρα  θα έδειχνε ωραιότερο.
Ήταν το πρώτο σινιάλο του Απόστολου Βεντούρη.

----------


## Ilias 92

Ίσως να φταίει και το βιβλίο Βαγγέλη! :Distrust: 
Η τσιμινιέρα αν ήταν πιο ψηλά και με λίγο ακόμα κλίση θα ήταν ακόμα καλύτερη.
Αν και με τα χρώματα της ολλανδικής εταιρίας νομίζω το φουγάρο του πήγαινε γάντι.
Επίσης σε καταχώριση στον αγγλόφωνο τύπο διαφημιζόταν ως 24 κόμβων!!!
Ευχαριστώ για τις διευκρινίσεις και του δυο σας.
Δηλαδή ο Απόστολας είχε δικό του καράβι 25 χρονών!!
Το σινιάλο είναι αρκετά όμορφο για την ντίσκο εποχή.
Το είχε από το 1988-90 και μετά πέρασε σε άλλο σχήμα, Κυκλαδική Ατμοπλοΐα Υιών Κ. Βεντούρη (ποιοι συμμετείχαν?)

----------


## Ellinis

> Το είχε από το 1988-90 και μετά πέρασε σε άλλο σχήμα, Κυκλαδική Ατμοπλοΐα Υιών Κ. Βεντούρη (ποιοι συμμετείχαν?)


Αρχικά το είχε η «Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας Κ.Γ. Βεντούρη Ν.Ε» του καπετάν Γιώργου Βεντούρη η οποία διαφημιζόταν ως «Κυκλαδική Ακτοπλοΐα». Κάποια στιγμή έβαλε το λογότυπο Ventouris Ferries στα πλευρά του.
Νομίζω οτι η μοιρασιά των πλοίων της εταιρίας στα παιδιά του έγινε το 1986. Τότε ο Απόστολος πήρε το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ και το ΙΤΑΛΙΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ. Το 1990 το πήρε η Ventouris Sea Lines του Βαγγέλη και το πλοίο βρέθηκε υπό τη Κυκλαδική Ατμοπλοΐα Υιών Κ. Βεντούρη. Νομίζω οτι στο εταιρικό σχήμα εκτός του Βαγγέλη ήταν τότε και ο Αντώνης που μετά διαχωρίστηκε με τη Ventouris Lines.

----------


## Takerman

Στο Ηράκλειο 1995.

artemis 1995 irakleio.jpg

Photo: Robert Brink

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειναι απο το 1996 και μετα γιατι το 1995 ειχε παει με τα χρωματα της VSL

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Άμα βλέπω αυτή τη πρύμνη με άλλο όνομα εκτός από ΄΄ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ΄΄ κάτι με πιάνει........Είναι πράγματι από το 96 ναι και μετά.

----------


## Ellinis

Tουλάχιστον σε αυτή τη φωτο την βλέπεις χωρίς τον άθλιο καταπέλτη που τη βεβήλωσε...

----------


## Takerman

> Ειναι απο το 1996 και μετα γιατι το 1995 ειχε παει με τα χρωματα της VSL


Ο φωτογράφος BEN δεν θυμόταν αν ήταν 1995 ή 1996 γιατί είχε έρθει από 2 φορές το κάθε καλοκαίρι και τα έχει λίγο ανακατεμένα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δεν εγραψα ανακριβειες νομιζω ειπα οτι το 1995 ηταν με τα χρωματα του βεντουρη ενω το 1996 με τα χρωματα των μινωικων κρουαζιερων

----------


## Ilias 92

Στην φωτογραφία του κ. Robert Brink διακρίνεται στο βάθος ένα καταμαράν, πιθανότατα το σημερινό  King Saron που δραστηριοποιείται σε τουριστικές γραμμές της Ρόδου.

----------


## a.molos

Artemis to drydock.jpgTo ARTEMIS με τη βοήθεια ρυμουλκού ετοιμάζεται να μπεί για συντηρηση στη μεγάλη πέτρινη δεξαμενή.
 Στο πίσω μέρος της φωτογραφίας έχω σημειώσει "Μάρτιος 1997".

----------


## Takerman

> Δεν εγραψα ανακριβειες νομιζω ειπα οτι το 1995 ηταν με τα χρωματα του βεντουρη ενω το 1996 με τα χρωματα των μινωικων κρουαζιερων


Μα αυτό λέω κι εγώ. Εσύ έχεις δίκιο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ Οκτωβριος 1994 

negative (934).jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ Οκτωβριος 1994 
> 
> negative (934).jpg



Σχεδιαστικά και αεροδυναμικά πολύ μπροστά απο την εποχή του.Ίσως το πιο ιδιαίτερο σκαρί που πέρασε ποτέ!!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Ομορφη φωτογραφια!!!   Μοναδικο σκαρι!!!_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στην φωτογραφία του κ. Robert Brink διακρίνεται στο βάθος ένα καταμαράν, πιθανότατα το σημερινό King Saron που δραστηριοποιείται σε τουριστικές γραμμές της Ρόδου.


Aυτό είναι, έκανε κάποτε κ από Ηράκλειο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

....και μια φωτο κατα τη διαρκεια εργασιων ανοιγνατος της πρυμης για να μπει ο ακαλαισθητος καταπελτης επιβατων.Νομιζω οτι ειναι του 1997-8 χειμων η φωτο

artemis.jpg

----------


## gimbozo

Πω πω πραγματικά σκέτη ιεροσυλία αυτος ο καταπέλτης... ηθελα νά ξερα ποιός τον σκέφτηκε.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Πω πω πραγματικά σκέτη ιεροσυλία αυτος ο καταπέλτης... ηθελα νά ξερα ποιός τον σκέφτηκε.


Δεν ξερω ποιος το σκεφτηκε,ξερω ομως ποιος τον κατασκευασε ,εχω και το τηλεφωνο του :Surprised:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πω πω πραγματικά σκέτη ιεροσυλία αυτος ο καταπέλτης... ηθελα νά ξερα ποιός τον σκέφτηκε.


 Aυτοί δεν σκέφτονται αν είναι ιεροσυλία ή ακαλαίσθητο.Η δουλειά να γίνεται :Uncomfortableness:  :Surprised:  :Apologetic:

----------


## Takerman

Φωτογραφημένο τον Ιούνιο του 1986 από το City of Rhodos. Δε θυμάμαι αν ήταν στο Σαρωνικό ή στις Κυκλάδες.

panagia tinou 1986.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φωτογραφημένο τον Ιούνιο του 1986 από το City of Rhodos. Δε θυμάμαι αν ήταν στο Σαρωνικό ή στις Κυκλάδες.
> 
> panagia tinou 1986.jpg


 Φίλε Τakerman δεν μοιάζουν γιά ακτές της Αττικής

----------


## Ellinis

Για τις Β.Α. ακτές της Σύρου μου φαίνονται.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

H φωτο απο μονη της ειναι μηχανη του χρονου.Μαλλον ειναι εξω απο τη συρο στο δρομολογιο επιστροφης,αν θυμαμαι καλα ετσι τα χτυπα και ο ηλιος εκεινη την ωρα.Ο φιλος proussos σιγουρα θα ξερει με ακριβεια χιλιοστου που ειναι :Fat:

----------


## proussos

> H φωτο απο μονη της ειναι μηχανη του χρονου.Μαλλον ειναι εξω απο τη συρο στο δρομολογιο επιστροφης,αν θυμαμαι καλα ετσι τα χτυπα και ο ηλιος εκεινη την ωρα.Ο φιλος proussos σιγουρα θα ξερει με ακριβεια χιλιοστου που ειναι


*Πολύ σωστά αναφέρετε...
Είναι λίγο πριν το ακρωτήριο Τρίμεσο (βόρεια της Σύρου) επιστρέφοντας για Πειραιά.
Στις πλευρές του φοράει τα πρώτα λογότυπα (επί Cpt. Κωνσταντίνου Βεντούρη) και φυσικά η πλώρη του είναι χωρίς τον βολβό.
Καμαρωτό όπως πάντα...ανεξαρτήτου μήνα και έτους !*

----------


## Takerman

Πρώτο λιμάνι της κρουαζιέρας του City of Rhodos ήταν θυμάμαι η Μύκονος. Οπότε διασταυρωθήκαμε κάπου εκεί που λέτε.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Καμαρωτό....για πάντα στο μυαλό όσων το αγάπησαν πραγματικά φίλε proussos.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

21 χρόνια πέρασαν απο τοτε που έφυγε απο τη Σ-Τ-Μ και όμως..........

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Για εμενα παντα θα ταξιδευει εστω και στο δωματιο μου.....

DSCN3302.JPG

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ εκδοση 1983 οπως το ειχα ταξιδεψει τον Αυγουστο του 1983 με μαεστρο τον Χριστοφορο Κοτσαμπα.....μια μαγεια ενα θεαμα που και σταματημενο ετρεχε...

----------


## Apostolos

Το μοναδικό πλοίο που μπορεί να φέρει αυτό το βαρύ όνομα...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το θρυλικο ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ στο λιμανι της Τηνου τον Ιουλιο του 1992 

_Panagia Tinou Tinos 1991_d.psd.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Ίσως να φανώ λίγο άσχετος αλλά δεν πειράζει, αφού όποιος ισχυρίζεται ότι τα ξέρει όλα είναι αυτός που δεν ξέρει τίποτε. Οι "γκουρού" της Τήνου εφόσον γνωρίζουν μπορούν να μας ενημερώσουν για τις ελικτικές ικανότητες του πλοίου; Παλαιό πλοίο και μου φαίνεται δύσκολο να είχε προπέλες μεταβλητού βήματος. Το προπελάκι ξέρω ότι εγκαταστάθηκε αργότερα (με την τοποθέτηση του βολβού; ). Είχε 2 πηδάλια; Γενικά στην μανούβρα πώς ήταν στην Τήνο; Ξέρω πώς μια λάτζα πάντα έπαιρνε κάβο και το έφερνε δίπλα, αλλα και πάλι με το αερίδι της Τήνου να φέρεις την Wilhelmina δίπλα δεν θα ήταν και το εύκολο πράγμα.

----------


## proussos

> Ίσως να φανώ λίγο άσχετος αλλά δεν πειράζει, αφού όποιος ισχυρίζεται ότι τα ξέρει όλα είναι αυτός που δεν ξέρει τίποτε. Οι "γκουρού" της Τήνου εφόσον γνωρίζουν μπορούν να μας ενημερώσουν για τις ελικτικές ικανότητες του πλοίου; Παλαιό πλοίο και μου φαίνεται δύσκολο να είχε προπέλες μεταβλητού βήματος. Το προπελάκι ξέρω ότι εγκαταστάθηκε αργότερα (με την τοποθέτηση του βολβού; ). Είχε 2 πηδάλια; Γενικά στην μανούβρα πώς ήταν στην Τήνο; Ξέρω πώς μια λάτζα πάντα έπαιρνε κάβο και το έφερνε δίπλα, αλλα και πάλι με το αερίδι της Τήνου να φέρεις την Wilhelmina δίπλα δεν θα ήταν και το εύκολο πράγμα.


*Έχει γραφτεί ξανά νομίζω , πως το πλοίο διέθετε δύο 12κύλινδρες ΜΑΝ σταθερού βήματος.
Το "bow thruster" υπήρχε από κατασκευής (υπάρχει σχετικό video από την καθέλκυση) και δεν είχε σχέση με τα σύγχρονα bow thrusters καθώς είχε διαφορετική διάταξη αλλά δούλευε με μία και σταθερή ταχύτητα ανά κατεύθυνση.
Είχε ένα πηδάλιο και γενικά στους ελιγμούς της ήταν σχολή για όσους την πλοιάρχησαν.
Δύο , ίσως τρεις Πλοίαρχοι ήταν αυτοί που ήξεραν πως να την κάνουν δική τους...Χριστόφορος και Γιώργος...τον τρίτο επιλέξτε τον εσείς !
Είναι γεγονός ότι στην Τήνο υπήρχε υποβοήθηση από την "μικρή" ΗΡΩ...ειδικά στους κεφάτους Βοριάδες βοηθούσε την κατάσταση η "μεγάλη" ΗΡΩ.
Δυστυχώς τότε δεν υπήρχαν social media , internet , ψηφιακές μηχανές...
Θα μιλούσαμε για πολλά χρόνια ακόμα - με στοιχεία - γι αυτόν τον θρύλο της ακτοπλοΐας μας !*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eνα απο τα ομορφοτερα και καλυτερα πλοια της ακτοπλοιας που λογω εταιρειας ,καπεταναιων, γραμμης και ταχυτητας εγινε θρυλος και δικαια.Μπορει να ηταν παλιας κοπης αλλα αυτο ειχε τα υπερ και τα κατα.
Ενα ταξιδι ειχα κανει το 1983 και αυτο ειχε τον αερα γιορτης......
Αυτο ισως δεν μπορει να μεταφερθει, ειναι καθαρα βιωματικο, καθως αυτες οι μοναδικες στιγμες ηταν για να τις ζεις και οχι για να τις γραφεις σε ενα φορουμ.....
!983 ο καπτα Χριστοφορος ενας απο το πανθεον καπεταναιων της εποχης ή το πανθεον ολο?Μανουβρα στην Συρο , και δεν ακουγες τιποτα μονο  νευματα και με τα δακτυλα οπως ενας μεγαλος μαεστρος.....Την στιγμη αυτη το βαπορι ηταν σαν να ειχε ολα τα βοηθηματα που εχουν τα συνχρονα βαπορια , μονο που δεν τα ειχε...
Στον πειραια που επεφτε το βαπορι ηταν απο μονο του ενα υπερθεαμα ,ποιος δεν θυματε το Παναγια Τηνου που αν και αραγμενο ηταν σαν να τρεχει χωρις σταματημο.....
Οποιος τα εζησε τα εζησε οποιος τα ειδε τα ειδε και παμε για αλλα....

----------


## andria salamis

> Eνα απο τα ομορφοτερα και καλυτερα πλοια της ακτοπλοιας που λογω εταιρειας ,καπεταναιων, γραμμης και ταχυτητας εγινε θρυλος και δικαια.Μπορει να ηταν παλιας κοπης αλλα αυτο ειχε τα υπερ και τα κατα.
> Ενα ταξιδι ειχα κανει το 1983 και αυτο ειχε τον αερα γιορτης......
> Αυτο ισως δεν μπορει να μεταφερθει, ειναι καθαρα βιωματικο, καθως αυτες οι μοναδικες στιγμες ηταν για να τις ζεις και οχι για να τις γραφεις σε ενα φορουμ.....
> !983 ο καπτα Χριστοφορος ενας απο το πανθεον καπεταναιων της εποχης ή το πανθεον ολο?Μανουβρα στην Συρο , και δεν ακουγες τιποτα μονο  νευματα και με τα δακτυλα οπως ενας μεγαλος μαεστρος.....Την στιγμη αυτη το βαπορι ηταν σαν να ειχε ολα τα βοηθηματα που εχουν τα συνχρονα βαπορια , μονο που δεν τα ειχε...
> Στον πειραια που επεφτε το βαπορι ηταν απο μονο του ενα υπερθεαμα ,ποιος δεν θυματε το Παναγια Τηνου που αν και αραγμενο ηταν σαν να τρεχει χωρις σταματημο.....
> Οποιος τα εζησε τα εζησε οποιος τα ειδε τα ειδε και παμε για αλλα....


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τα γραφόμενα του ben bruce αυτο ηταν ενα μοναδικό καράβι,που απ οπου κ αν το εβλεπες ηταν πανέμορφο,ευτυχώς εκανα πολλα ταξιδια μαζι του.,Και παντα θυμάμαι τον φιλο Ριτζ,για οσους τον γνωρισαν,με πειραζε να βγάλω κάρτα,απ τα πολλα ταξιδια που εκανα το 1989.

----------


## Apostolos

Πριν μου απαντήσετε έκανα ένα νοσταλγικό πέρασμα στις πρώτες σελίδες του θέματος και βρήκα απαντήσεις στα ερωτήματα, που πιθανών να μου είχαν απαντηθεί παλαιότερα. Εξάλλου εδώ θεωρώ πως πρέπει να συζητάμε ίσως και απο ανάγκη για κάποια θέματα που έχουν ουσία και ιστορία γιατί από αυτά μαθαίνουμε και εκτιμάμε το χθες και το σήμερα...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ στο λιμανι του Πειραια το 1994

_Artemis   Piraeus 1994.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια πόζα της ολλανδέζας καλλονής στη Μύκονο του 1990, αγνώστου φωτογράφου.

PHOTO SCANS 031.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Ομορφη ποζα!!! μοναδικο σκαρι!!!_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

.....και παντα σε αψογη κατασταση

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ.jpg
Aπό το shipspotting φωτό του αξέχαστου Εmmpapad, Hράκλειο 11-5-97.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Στις 24 του μηνός έκλεισαν 22 χρόνια απο το τελευταίο κυκλικό Σύρου-Τήνου-Μυκόνου ως Παναγία Τήνου......για αυτούς που δεν ξέχασαν!!!!!!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Δεν ξεχνιεται!!!

_Panagia Tinou  .jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το ΚΑΠΤΑΙΝ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ καταπλεει στο λιμανι της Τηνου,   Αυγουστος του 1980

_Kaptain Konstantinos Tinos 1980  .jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ηρθε η δικαιωση μετα απο τοσα χρονια!!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Πραγματικό ντοκουμέντο! Η πρώτη φορά που εμφανίζεται φωτογραφία του πλοίου με αυτό το όνομα.  :Fat:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Πράγματι ντοκουμέντο. Το έχω ξαναδεί και είναι πλάνο από κάποιο ντοκιμαντέρ που γυρίστηκε για την Τήνο και δυστυχώς όχι φωτογραφία. Λέω δυστυχώς γιατί ειδάλλως θα υπήρχαν και άλλες φώτο με αυτό το όνομα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Ωπα!!! τι ντοκιμαντερ ειναι αυτο που δειχνει τον θρυλο με το ονομα ΚΑΠΤΑΙΝ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ;;;Και πως μπορουμε να το βρουμε;;; Αρη δεν μας   τα ειπες αυτα!!! _

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Δείχνει το βαπόρι ακριβώς για ένα με 2 δευτερόλεπτα σε αυτή ακριβώς τη γωνία και τίποτα άλλο αγαπητέ T.S.S Apollon....πάντως μπράβο σε αυτόν που ασχολήθηκε.Και εγώ όταν το είδα λέω εδώ είμαστε θα δούμε και άλλα πράγματα αλλά δυστυχώς.....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το    ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ  στην Συρο σ'ενα ομορφο σλαιντ στο ebay 

_http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-slide-of-G...UAAOSwLnBXWwBb

----------


## BOBKING

Το όμορφο Παναγία Τήνου στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1983..........ένα πανέμορφο σκαρί που άδικα χάθηκε 
an0335.jpg

Και μια ακόμη φωτογραφία του πλοίου ως Άρτεμις με τα  σίνιαλα της Ventouris Sea Lines σημαιοστολισμένο στο Ηράκλειο έτοιμο να  ξεκινήσει τα του ταξίδια το 1996
an0396.jpg

Το πλοίο ποζάρει με 3 διαφορετικές φορεσιές από δικό μου κολλάζ του 1994 γι' αυτό δεν έχω φωτογραφία στο κολλάζ ως Άρτεμις 
PhotoScan 48.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

artemis1.jpgShips Monthly

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου, σε άγνωστη (τουλάχιστον για εμένα) χρονολογία. Λεπτομέρεια από καρτ ποστάλ που αγόρασα σήμερα στο Μοναστηράκι.

01.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το   ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ ο φτερωτος θρυλος της ΣυροΤηνοΜυκονιας στο λιμανι της Τηνου το 1992,  παρεα  με το αντιπαλο δεος το γρηγορο ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ 

_TINOS 1992.jpgTINOS .jpg

----------


## andria salamis

> _ Το   ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ ο φτερωτος θρυλος της ΣυροΤηνοΜυκονιας στο λιμανι της Τηνου το 1992,  παρεα  με το αντιπαλο δεος το γρηγορο ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ 
> 
> _TINOS 1992.jpgTINOS .jpg


Αγαπημενα Καραβια ειδικα το Παναγία,ευχαριστούμε παρα πολυ.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Ποιο ήταν το γρήγορο δίπλα στο Παναγία Τήνου TSS Apollon? :Smile New:

----------


## andria salamis

> Ποιο ήταν το γρήγορο δίπλα στο Παναγία Τήνου TSS Apollon?


Ζητω συγνώμη,αλλα θα απαντήσω ,ταξιδεψα μαζι του το 1979,ολοι οι παλιοι γνωρίζουμε τι εστι Μαγουλάς. ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟ.
Το εχω ζωγραφιση 3 φορες.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Ποιο ήταν το γρήγορο δίπλα στο Παναγία Τήνου TSS Apollon?


_ Φιλε Αρη γνωστο τοις πασι
 Γρηγορο το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ μεν, αλλα Γρηγοροτερο το ενα και μοναδικο σκαρι το ασυναγωνιστο   ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ δε! 
 εξ ου και το προσωνυμιο "Ο__ φτερωτος Θρυλος της ΣυροΤηνοΜυκονιας"  


_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Ζητω συγνώμη,αλλα θα απαντήσω ,ταξιδεψα μαζι του το 1979,ολοι οι παλιοι γνωρίζουμε τι εστι Μαγουλάς. ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟ.
> Το εχω ζωγραφιση 3 φορες.


_  Φιλε Ανδριανε     ο φιλος ΑΡΗΣ εννοει το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ 
  ...οσο για τον  Μαγουλα  στις καλες του εποχες ο "ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑΣ" ηταν  Απιαστος  Μοναδικος!!!   οπως   Μοναδικα και εσυ τον εχεις ζωγραφιση!!!_ :Encouragement:

----------


## andria salamis

> _  Φιλε Ανδριανε     ο φιλος ΑΡΗΣ εννοει το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ 
>   ...οσο για τον  Μαγουλα  στις καλες του εποχες ο "ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑΣ" ηταν  Απιαστος  Μοναδικος!!!   οπως   Μοναδικα και εσυ τον εχεις ζωγραφιση!!!_


Σε ευχαριστώ πολυ φιλε,με καταγωγή απο την ομορφη Συρα,τα εχω ζήσει πολυ καλά αυτα τα καράβια.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Πριν 25 χρονια σαν σημερα το τελευταιο κυκλικο ταξιδι ως Παναγια Τηνου δια Συρο-Τηνο-Μυκονο. Δεν ξεχνιεται ομως με τιποτα το θρυλικοτερο ισως ποσταλι που περασε.....

----------


## giorgos....

*Παναγία Τήνου vs Ναϊάς ΙΙ. "Η κόντρα του αιώνα"

Panagia Naias new.jpg
*

----------


## leo85

> *Παναγία Τήνου vs Ναϊάς ΙΙ. "Η κόντρα του αιώνα"
> 
> Panagia Naias new.jpg
> *


Η καλύτερες εποχές τότε.

----------


## andria salamis

> Η καλύτερες εποχές τότε.


 Χρόνια πριν θα ελεγα , ευτυχώς που προλάβαμε φιλε,και τα ζήσαμε.
Αναμνήσεις,,,,, μεσα στο Παναγία Τήνου ήμουν οταν επιασε φωτιά το Ρόδος.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> *Παναγία Τήνου vs Ναϊάς ΙΙ. "Η κόντρα του αιώνα"
> 
> Panagia Naias new.jpg
> *


Ειχα τη τυχη να ζησω ζωντανα αυτη τη κοντρα στο απογειο της και φυσικα να ειμαι ο φωτογραφος αυτης της οπως ολα δειχνουν ιστορικοτατης στιγμης.....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Αναμνησεις...
...εισιτηριο απο Συρο για Πειραια με τον θρυλο της ΣυροΤηνοΜυκονιας το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ 

_001.jpg

----------


## ancd

> _Αναμνησεις...
> ...εισιτηριο απο Συρο για Πειραια με τον θρυλο της ΣυροΤηνοΜυκονιας το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ 
> 
> _001.jpg


Τιμή εισιτηρίου Παναγία Τήνου 1744δρχ / 340.75 = 5.12€
Τιμή εισιτηρίου Blue Star Paros για Σύρο 33€.
Είναι πολλά τα λεφτά Αρη!

----------


## Ellinis

Πρέπει τουτουλάχιστον να υπολογίσεις τον πληθωρισμό. Με αυτόν ανεβαίνει στα 12.5€ 
Άλλο που πρέπει να λάβουμε υπόψη είναι η διαφορά στις τιμές καυσίμων.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το εισιτηριο   ηταν εκπτωτικο   κατα 50% _

----------


## ancd

Δεν φαίνεται πάνω στο εισιτήριο η εκπτωση. Άρα άμα υπολογίσουμε και τον πληθωρισμό και την τιμή του πετρελαίου, δεν έχουμε μεγάλες διαφορές!
Ποιά χρόνια έγινε το ταξίδι γιατί ούτε και αυτό αναφέρεται? Βλέποντας το F/B Ergina πρέπει να ναι κοντά το '93.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Ηταν 20-6-1993_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το θρυλικο ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ στο λιμανι της Τηνου τον Ιουλιο του 1992 

_1992.jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Ποσο ομορφο ηταν...μα ποσο...

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

26 χρονια συμπληρωνονται σημερα απο την ημερα που εκτελεσε το τελευταιο του εμπορικο δρομολογιο στη ΣυροΤηνοΜυκονια..Ο χρονος κυλαει σαν νερο και οι μνημες ξεθωριαζουν...Αυτο το βαπορι ομως δεν.....

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> 26 χρονια συμπληρωνονται σημερα απο την ημερα που εκτελεσε το τελευταιο του εμπορικο δρομολογιο στη ΣυροΤηνοΜυκονια..Ο χρονος κυλαει σαν νερο και οι μνημες ξεθωριαζουν...Αυτο το βαπορι ομως δεν.....


28 σημερα...Και συνεχιζουμε να μην ξεχναμε...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Παντα το θυμωμαστε και το ξαναζουμε μεσα απο τις αναμνησεις μας!

----------


## Ellinis

Για τους φίλους που το νοσταλγούν το όμορφο σκαρί στο Κερατσίνι τον Ιούνιο του 1981 φρεσκοβαμμένο για τη νέα σεζόν!

June 1981.jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Για τους φίλους που το νοσταλγούν το όμορφο σκαρί στο Κερατσίνι τον Ιούνιο του 1981 φρεσκοβαμμένο για τη νέα σεζόν!
> June 1981.jpg


Εκπμηκτικη..Διπλα ειναι το αδικοχαμενο Ζακυνθος?

----------


## Ellinis

Nαι σαν ΤΖΙΟΚΟΝΤΑ μάλλον ακόμη. Και από την άλλη ένα από τα ΑΤΛΑΣ Ι/ΙΙ.

----------

